# TTC Buddies :)



## Cutler101

Made this thread for ladies to find buddies . it doesnt matter where you are in your cycle come find a buddie :) :flower:

:dust::dust:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hiya :wave: How are you?


----------



## Cutler101

Im good just sitting here waiting to ovulate which seems like its taking forever to happen loll .

how are you ?? :flower:


----------



## mah0113

hi girls! Im here with you..being super frustrated with my ovaries ::angry face::


----------



## Frodi

Agreed. :) 
Wish I knew what was happening. Trying not to stress


----------



## mah0113

i have a corporate tax final tomorrow--I am in my LAST semester of law school and its SO HARD TO STUDY WHEN I AM STRESSING ABOUT MY TEMPS! UGH!!!!


I think I need to disable my internet and just focus. stressing wont change my temps


----------



## Cutler101

That is the reason why i STOPPED BBT because you get caught up in the temps and wonder i if your pregnant or if you ovulated loll .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Cutler101 said:


> Im good just sitting here waiting to ovulate which seems like its taking forever to happen loll .
> 
> how are you ?? :flower:

I'm good thanks. I'm in my tww. TTC is such a waiting game lol which doesn't help impatient people like me lol


----------



## ALiKO

Hey ladies,
I'm CD4 waiting for AF to finish doing her thang so I can get this show on the road. The hardest thing is trying to figure out a BD plan that doesn't wear you or your partner out while timing it right. Sigh... 

And temping can be a pain I must admit but it has been a huge help in seeing a pattern and whether I'm ovulating or not.


----------



## brandonsgirl

My OH and I just DTD most nights. He was happy to go along with that and I think doing it every day took the pressure out of it for him. It was natural instead of having to do it at certain times etc.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies! I am cd 23.


----------



## Cutler101

i am too i wanna move pass this all and find out if i am or not loll .


brandonsgirl said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Im good just sitting here waiting to ovulate which seems like its taking forever to happen loll .
> 
> how are you ?? :flower:
> 
> I'm good thanks. I'm in my tww. TTC is such a waiting game lol which doesn't help impatient people like me lolClick to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

Any thoughts on the sperm meets egg plan ?? me and hubby doing it you baby dance every other day starting from CD8 .


ALiKO said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm CD4 waiting for AF to finish doing her thang so I can get this show on the road. The hardest thing is trying to figure out a BD plan that doesn't wear you or your partner out while timing it right. Sigh...
> 
> And temping can be a pain I must admit but it has been a huge help in seeing a pattern and whether I'm ovulating or not.


----------



## Cutler101

:dust:


Cowgirl07 said:


> Hi ladies! I am cd 23.


----------



## ALiKO

Cutler101 said:


> Any thoughts on the sperm meets egg plan ?? me and hubby doing it you baby dance every other day starting from CD8 .
> 
> 
> ALiKO said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I'm CD4 waiting for AF to finish doing her thang so I can get this show on the road. The hardest thing is trying to figure out a BD plan that doesn't wear you or your partner out while timing it right. Sigh...
> 
> And temping can be a pain I must admit but it has been a huge help in seeing a pattern and whether I'm ovulating or not.Click to expand...

Hmm... I was thinking about that... Ugh! It's just so hard catching that perfect moment


----------



## Frodi

Hi all, 
I am brand new to all of this and just starting out. I have no idea where to begin! 
I'm looking for a buddy who wouldn't mind "mentoring" me. :)


----------



## Cutler101

Dont mind being your buddy & WELCOME :hugs: . Im here if you ever need help or advice as well as other wonderful moms :flower:


Frodi said:


> Hi all,
> I am brand new to all of this and just starting out. I have no idea where to begin!
> I'm looking for a buddy who wouldn't mind "mentoring" me. :)


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 - Thanks! 
I'm currently so confused in general with what's happening with my body. I was on birth control for 7 years and about November I missed about 3 pills, then in December I missed about 5. (Period came normal in Dec.) Then in January it came early and lasted a longer then usual 7 days instead of 3. I also missed another 5 pills in Jan. Feb there was no period at all, blood work and HPT done and all neg (missed 3 weeks of pills bc I was convinced the tests were wrong), march again missed and blood work and HPT neg. Stopped my pill the first week of April and have now been off the pill for a full month :) The day I stopped my period came and lasted 8 days, but not heavy. I was suppose to get my period again April 29 but it hasn't come yet and I have no signs of it coming. I was cramping on the 20th and it last a week, didnt feel like ovulation cramps or "THE" cramps. I just went to the bathroom (TMI) and when I wiped I believe there might have been something light colour. Is it too early to think I could have conceived already or am I just getting into some kind of cycle since I just stopped taking Birth Control?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hiya hun.. im new to all this too, so can't really offer much advice. But we can be newbies to TTC together if you want lol :)


----------



## mummyto4boys

Hi, I would like a buddy! I am due AF next week so going to test in a few days, I am a test addict and cannot help myself!!
I have been ttc for 10 months. Hoping this is the month for me but very much doubt it as only managed to DTD once around O so we shall see.


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Hiya hun.. im new to all this too, so can't really offer much advice. But we can be newbies to TTC together if you want lol :)

Sure! I would love that!!
Actually since I last posted that I have been having random slight cramping on just the left side!!! :yipee:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Mummyto4boys - hope you get your BFP this month! 

Frodi- are you waiting for Ovulation or are you waiting to see if AF turns up? I'm slightly confused lol. Sorry. Hope AF stays away for u tho


----------



## Cutler101

you messed your cycle up by skipping so many pills i was on the pill for two months recently my dr said the most pills i can miss is three in a row but if i missed more then i would have to stop the pack wait for my cycle to start then start a new pack that sunday . so your body is a little confused and your hormones arent balanced 


Frodi said:


> Cutler101 - Thanks!
> I'm currently so confused in general with what's happening with my body. I was on birth control for 7 years and about November I missed about 3 pills, then in December I missed about 5. (Period came normal in Dec.) Then in January it came early and lasted a longer then usual 7 days instead of 3. I also missed another 5 pills in Jan. Feb there was no period at all, blood work and HPT done and all neg (missed 3 weeks of pills bc I was convinced the tests were wrong), march again missed and blood work and HPT neg. Stopped my pill the first week of April and have now been off the pill for a full month :) The day I stopped my period came and lasted 8 days, but not heavy. I was suppose to get my period again April 29 but it hasn't come yet and I have no signs of it coming. I was cramping on the 20th and it last a week, didnt feel like ovulation cramps or "THE" cramps. I just went to the bathroom (TMI) and when I wiped I believe there might have been something light colour. Is it too early to think I could have conceived already or am I just getting into some kind of cycle since I just stopped taking Birth Control?


----------



## Cutler101

:dust::dust: baby dust . Hope you get your BFP :)


mummyto4boys said:


> Hi, I would like a buddy! I am due AF next week so going to test in a few days, I am a test addict and cannot help myself!!
> I have been ttc for 10 months. Hoping this is the month for me but very much doubt it as only managed to DTD once around O so we shall see.


----------



## Cutler101

Who all would like to be official TTC buddies ?? 

let me know i would like to add my buddies to my signature :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Cutler101 said:


> Who all would like to be official TTC buddies ??
> 
> let me know i would like to add my buddies to my signature :)

Your more then welcome to be TTC buddies with me :) :flower:


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Who all would like to be official TTC buddies ??
> 
> let me know i would like to add my buddies to my signature :)
> 
> Your more then welcome to be TTC buddies with me :) :flower:Click to expand...

count me in as well!!

finally got my + opk yesterday along with another crazy temp dip today, so hoping today was o day! boobs kind of felt on fire at times, so I hope I see a massive spike tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Cutler101

Ok i will add you guys to my signature :)


mah0113 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Who all would like to be official TTC buddies ??
> 
> let me know i would like to add my buddies to my signature :)
> 
> Your more then welcome to be TTC buddies with me :) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> count me in as well!!
> 
> finally got my + opk yesterday along with another crazy temp dip today, so hoping today was o day! boobs kind of felt on fire at times, so I hope I see a massive spike tomorrow :flower:Click to expand...




brandonsgirl said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Who all would like to be official TTC buddies ??
> 
> let me know i would like to add my buddies to my signature :)
> 
> Your more then welcome to be TTC buddies with me :) :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## brandonsgirl

Mah0113- I really hope you get your spike :) 

Cutler101- :) I will add you both to my signature a well :)


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Mah0113- I really hope you get your spike :)
> 
> Cutler101- :) I will add you both to my signature a well :)

thanks!! i will too!!

My temp went up today =)

but we fell asleep without bd last night :( im so sad :(

so now we ended up bd every other day around o, but not ON o. hopefully my egg is still alive right now and we can get it ahhaha


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Mummyto4boys - hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Frodi- are you waiting for Ovulation or are you waiting to see if AF turns up? I'm slightly confused lol. Sorry. Hope AF stays away for u tho

Hi, I'm not sure what AF means but I'm positive I've already ovulated. I believe I had EWCM last Thursday and my hubby and I had :sex: that morning as well. 
Sorry for being so confusing I confuse myself as well! 

And Cutler101, mr dr said that my missing pills had nothing to do with missing my monthly friend. He just told me it had to do with being on the pill for so long (7years). Also I'd like to be official TTC buddies. I don't really have anyone else to talk to about this and am so lost. It's kinda overwhelming


----------



## Frodi

I'm very new with all this, sorry.


----------



## brandonsgirl

mah0113 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Mah0113- I really hope you get your spike :)
> 
> Cutler101- :) I will add you both to my signature a well :)
> 
> thanks!! i will too!!
> 
> My temp went up today =)
> 
> but we fell asleep without bd last night :( im so sad :(
> 
> so now we ended up bd every other day around o, but not ON o. hopefully my egg is still alive right now and we can get it ahhahaClick to expand...

It sounds like you have a good chance! I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 



Frodi said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Mummyto4boys - hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Frodi- are you waiting for Ovulation or are you waiting to see if AF turns up? I'm slightly confused lol. Sorry. Hope AF stays away for u tho
> 
> Hi, I'm not sure what AF means but I'm positive I've already ovulated. I believe I had EWCM last Thursday and my hubby and I had :sex: that morning as well.
> Sorry for being so confusing I confuse myself as well!
> 
> And Cutler101, mr dr said that my missing pills had nothing to do with missing my monthly friend. He just told me it had to do with being on the pill for so long (7years). Also I'd like to be official TTC buddies. I don't really have anyone else to talk to about this and am so lost. It's kinda overwhelmingClick to expand...

Oh don't worry. I only learnt from spending hours and hours on this forum. Plus i was on here 24/7 when i was pregnant with my son. AF means aunt flo. So your period. I think there might be a part on this forum that explains the site lingo. If not just post your questions here and we will be able to explain. But for now... CD means means cycle day. So i'm on CD 23 at the moment. DPO means days past ovulation.. so i'm 4DPO. Hope that makes sense. There are so many others but i cant think right now lol. 

So if you already O'd (ovulated) on thursday last week... that should make you roughly 9DPO. 

I will add your name also to my signature so we can be official TTC buddies also :) TTC times can be really lonely when you dont have anyone to talk to. But thats what we are all here for :)


----------



## Frodi

Yeah I'm very quickly putting together some of the lingo! Lol it's hard at first but I think I'm catching on. Thanks for the quick lesson though. It will def make it easier while I'm reading on. 
It would make sense that I am 9DPO. And AF is also 6 days late. :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yay see your a pro already ! :p

Oh btw! Like my signature ladies?


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Yay see your a pro already ! :p
> 
> Oh btw! Like my signature ladies?

Awe thanks! And I do see. I believe I did mine correctly :s


----------



## brandonsgirl

Looks great. Do you have any signs or symptoms being 9DPO?


----------



## Frodi

I've had mild cramping just on one side the last 2 days, and yesterday there was a little bit of clear cm with a brown like tinge to it. And some weird breast pain. But that's about it.

How about you, 4DPO?


----------



## brandonsgirl

I have been feeling really nauseous on and off since ovulation really, and dizziness. Started getting a little back pain and a little period cramp for about 30 mins today but then nothing.


----------



## Frodi

Well, nothing with cramping is a good sign right? 
I find that I sleep more then normal as well. It's harder for me to wake up which is abnormal since I'm a morning person. 
But I'm heading to bed now. I just worked all night and its way past my bed time! 
Where are you from? Can't tell since the times on here are 2 hours behind me


----------



## brandonsgirl

Sometimes people get implantation cramping. Who knows. Im trying so hard not to read too much into anything at the moment because its my first cycle off the pill. But sometimes its hard not to get my hopes up a little. 

Im in Lincolnshire, UK. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Frodi

Yeah I feel the same way and its also my first cycle off the pill and I haven't 
Seen AF yet. She should have shown up Sunday or Monday

And I'm in Ontario, Canada


----------



## brandonsgirl

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get back on track with your cycles. 

I've been there on holiday before:)


----------



## mah0113

I edited mine too :D and I added you in there too frodi haha

I have two exams this week--thursday at 1 pm and then friday at 9 am, and then I am done forever =) wil be graduating on june 7th! I am super excited and hope I can have my bfp by graduation!

I literally did not pay attention all class and now I need to teach myself international tax, which is def not an easy topic to teach yourself, in 4 days! guess I should get to work..

anyone else really eager to sleep so they can wake up the next morning and cornfirm o via temps? haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh my goodness, you will be keeping yourself busy lol. 
I'm the same as you with wanting to get to bed so I can temp. But i've only just started. So i'm not officially temping for this month. Just keeping record of it as i only started after ovulation. Its kinda confusing me already though. So far i have only been doing it for three days lmao. First and third days are exactly the same and the second it was higher. Is that odd for temps to go like that?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh and of course, good luck on your exams!


----------



## mah0113

thanks!

and i dont think so..I have a disregarded temp on my chart bc it was sooo out of no where, but I was 97.5 for two days, then 98.1! then 97.5 again.

if you notice, I have like two huge dips, the second one was when I ovulated, and I have no idea wth the first one was. I think its like everyone says: dont pay attention to individual temps, but look at the overall patterns

btw I also just realized may 12 is mothers day. should i test then :) I wanted to send my mom a mothers day bouquet signed from me, my hubby, and baby. thought that would be a sweet way to tell her! do you guys have any creative announcement ideas? esp for hubby! the last two times he knew i was taking it and was standing outside the door going "sooooooooooo????" and then hed hear me sobbing and be like "omg whaaaatttttt!!!" ----not very romantic of a moment hahaha. but this time i want it to be a nice special moment hahah.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww that is a great idea! I really hope you get your BFP so you can sign from baby as well. I have heard of people watching youtube vids of ways to tell people, but i know if started looking i would get all sad that i've not got a BFP yet lol. You should defo test for mothers day!


----------



## mah0113

this made me cry! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lVK2a3qlGw

i need to stop watching these! okay study time will talk to you girls later :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Awww that is really sweet! have fun revising!


----------



## Cutler101

I have no clue what's going on . Took a ovulation test today came out negative. But i had EWCM this morning now ots 6:03pm & im also spotting too . & its four days after my cycle ended . Why would i even be spotting this never happen before .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Have you taken another opk? I know some people have said they took an opk in the morning and it turned out neg and then took another one in the eve and that was positive.


----------



## Cutler101

No i havent . I have the clearblue ovulation test with thw smiley faces and it keeps showing an empty circle . I did test yesterday around like 4/5 pm & it was negative also . Ill test again & see what happens .


----------



## Frodi

Awe thanks Mah0013!! I will add you to mine as well. 
Only meant to nap but slept for a good 9 hours, oops! 

I haven't started testing tamp either, it so overwhelming! I don't even know when or how to start!

And Cutler101 I added you as we'll to my list, hope you don't mind ;)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Cutler101 I have the same ovulation test and it says the test with FMU (first morning urine). 

Lol wish I could do that frodi. Temping can be overwhelming, I only just started last week and I'm confused as hell lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Leotyn said:


> Hiya How are you?

Hello :wave: good thank you and yourself?


----------



## Frodi

Hey guys, so I have a bit of a strange TMI question. I've done some reading but can't find the same answer twice. 

My husband and I BD this morning and after we were done i noticed a white with some clear booger looking CM. I am now 10DPO and 6 days past AF. I've been experiencing weird burning like sensations in my nipples and random pricks. 
Could this be it???


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> Hey guys, so I have a bit of a strange TMI question. I've done some reading but can't find the same answer twice.
> 
> My husband and I BD this morning and after we were done i noticed a white with some clear booger looking CM. I am now 10DPO and 6 days past AF. I've been experiencing weird burning like sensations in my nipples and random pricks.
> Could this be it???

Yes! Take a test! When are you testing? Do your boobs normally hurt before af? I would say there's a difference between the boob pain I felt before bfp and that which is just bc of progesterone---my bfp boobs were increasingly sore and also by the second day they felt "heavy"---I never know what anyone meant by heavy before that haha. But it literally feels like your boobs weigh more. My progesterone sore boobs feel stabby. But everyone's body is different. Take a test!


Cutler, did you figure out what's going on?

My temp went up to 98.5 today so I am going to start the progesterone tonight even though o won't be confirmed util tomorrow---I am 5 days away from af and if I did get preg I don't want to jeopardize the pregnancy my starting the progesterone too late. I am so paranoid about not having enough time to confirm o and start for it to hold my period away..and I feel time crunched lol.


----------



## mah0113

Leotyn said:


> Hiya How are you?

Hi leotyn! How are you? Are you in the tww or just waiting to o?


----------



## Frodi

Yes! Take a test! When are you testing? Do your boobs normally hurt before af? I would say there's a difference between the boob pain I felt before bfp and that which is just bc of progesterone---my bfp boobs were increasingly sore and also by the second day they felt "heavy"---I never know what anyone meant by heavy before that haha. But it literally feels like your boobs weigh more. My progesterone sore boobs feel stabby. But everyone's body is different. Take a test!


Mah0113- I haven't taken a test yet but I'm planning on taking it Tuesday. Giving myself a full week of being past due AF. I don't normally get sore breasts before AF or at least never noticed. I'm not sure about them feeling heavy but they sure are in the way! Lol
I have had mild cramping on the left side but nothing to follow and on Thursday I believe I had some "spotting" a little bit of clear cm with some brown in it when I wiped. 
**fingers crossed** hopefully I can make it until Tuesday!!!


----------



## mah0113

omg I am so excited for you!! that all sounds like its pointing in the right direction!!! esp the brown spotting! you have so much patience haha. I am going to test when I am two days late, bc I never get a positive until 2[so 3rd day after af is due] days late anyway..I will be like 10 dpo at that time.

I cant believe you have so much patience


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi that sounds promising. I really hope you get your BFP!!! Hurry up tuesday, we need a BFP :)


----------



## Frodi

Thanks guys! I don't really have that much patience but I'm on a night schedule so I have to try and work my way around a "first pee" schedule. Lol 
I'm hoping for a bfp as well!!! 
Yeah!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## Frodi

I will for sure!! I really hope it's real this time and not all in my head!! that would be so disappointing:(


----------



## Cutler101

@ brandonsgirl: i did test with FMU & it was still negative . 

@ mah0113 : no haven't figured out what's going on . Haven't had spotting today so it could be my body reacting to me not taking the pill anymore .


----------



## Cutler101

@ frodi : fingers crossed for your lovee :)


----------



## Frodi

Well ladies, I tested this morning and got a bfn, not sure if maybe I just tested too early or what. But I still feel funny. 
I did have to pee in the middle of the night so it wasn't a full morning pee. 
:( Boo


----------



## brandonsgirl

Maybe leave it a few days Frodi and see if you get a better result then. :) :dust:


----------



## Frodi

Yeah. I've been stressing about getting this new position at my job also and I, suppose to find out sometime today hopefully. 

I'm just gonna put it at the back of my head for now I guess. 

How's all your stuff going?


----------



## mah0113

I agree! Test again in a few days. Did you use frer?

I got my crosshairs today :) and started progesterone last night (ugh hate that stuff) let the tww begin!


----------



## brandonsgirl

The tww sucks! lol. Last night i had cramps like ovulation pain on my right side, it was like ovulation pain but stabby if that makes sense. And more in my hip. Odd i know :s Today i have had a little pain but nothing really noticeable. I'm only 6DPO and have no idea really when AF is due as this is the first cycle off the bcp. Such a waiting game !


----------



## Cutler101

:dust: FX for you hope you get your BFP :)







mah0113 said:


> I agree! Test again in a few days. Did you use frer?
> 
> I got my crosshairs today :) and started progesterone last night (ugh hate that stuff) let the tww begin!


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> The tww sucks! lol. Last night i had cramps like ovulation pain on my right side, it was like ovulation pain but stabby if that makes sense. And more in my hip. Odd i know :s Today i have had a little pain but nothing really noticeable. I'm only 6DPO and have no idea really when AF is due as this is the first cycle off the bcp. Such a waiting game !

when are you testing? I am debating between 10 dpo and 12 dpo. but that means I def wont be testing on mothers day. 

do the symptoms seem similar to your previous preg?


----------



## Cutler101

.


----------



## Cutler101

im on CD12 & got a smiley face today :happydance::happydance: ive NEVER had a smiley face or a positive ovulation test this early . haaaa thank god i tested after me and hubby baby danced .


----------



## Cutler101

.
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> im on CD12 & got a smiley face today :happydance::happydance: ive NEVER had a smiley face or a positive ovulation test this early . haaaa thank god i tested after me and hubby baby danced .

YAY!!!!! get busy woman! 

hopefully you will o within the next day or two and then we can symptom spot hahah


----------



## Frodi

No ladies I did not use frer. 
Hubby grabbed me different kind. 

Congrats Cutler101 on the smiley face! Happy baby dancing!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

:happydance: Cutler! :dust: get bding lol. 

Mah - idk when to test really. I kinda have it in my head that because this is my first cycle off bcp that the chances are against me. But yes the symptoms do seem similar. When i was pregnant with my little boy, i remember telling my mum that i felt really motion sick (i get car sick alot unless im driving) but i was sitting perfectly still, or it would be when i'm walking etc. I think i was getting dizzy spells too. So my mum told me to test. We were ntnp at that time but more not trying so it hadnt even occured to me that i could of been pregnant. But a trip to dollar store and a couple tests later (all positive) it was confirmed that i was pregnant. I actually found out on 4th of July lol. 

That's why i'm trying so hard NOT to get my hopes up because i so so so don't want to be really disappointed this early on in ttc. I know the same symptoms can be because of coming off the pill and i even read somewhere that it could be down to taking pregnacare contraception vitamins... which i really hope it isn't because taking them has really made a difference to my health. I feel a lot better in myself other then the symptoms that i've mentioned.


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks you guys but i think i might ovulate tomorrow because the smiley face is still there . on the box it saids when your most fertile the smiley face will stay for two days & that i should baby dance both days and then there is another smiley face with something around the head that saids when you get that symbol it means your fertile & that smiley face with be there for 8mins its very much well past 8mins so i guess me and hubby will baby dance tomorrow & ill test again wed morning .


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> :happydance: Cutler! :dust: get bding lol.
> 
> Mah - idk when to test really. I kinda have it in my head that because this is my first cycle off bcp that the chances are against me. But yes the symptoms do seem similar. When i was pregnant with my little boy, i remember telling my mum that i felt really motion sick (i get car sick alot unless im driving) but i was sitting perfectly still, or it would be when i'm walking etc. I think i was getting dizzy spells too. So my mum told me to test. We were ntnp at that time but more not trying so it hadnt even occured to me that i could of been pregnant. But a trip to dollar store and a couple tests later (all positive) it was confirmed that i was pregnant. I actually found out on 4th of July lol.
> 
> That's why i'm trying so hard NOT to get my hopes up because i so so so don't want to be really disappointed this early on in ttc. I know the same symptoms can be because of coming off the pill and i even read somewhere that it could be down to taking pregnacare contraception vitamins... which i really hope it isn't because taking them has really made a difference to my health. I feel a lot better in myself other then the symptoms that i've mentioned.


yeah, I know what you mean. I dont like being disappointed either. But then I have no patience..and my lack of patience overpowers my desire not to be disappointed lol. Just test like 19 dpo--that way if youre preg, youll def get a positive. i actually heard the chances of multiples is higher in women coming right off bcp :):baby::baby: 

I started the progesterone yesterday and last time, the side effects took a few days, but this time it hit me right on the first day. I knocked out from 4-5 pm, despite sleeping a good 7 hours last night. Im glad I o so late that I didnt need to start the progesterone until now, when I am in the last few days of exam period, otherwise I would have slept through my exams and study time :dohh:

so...now that cutler is ALMOST in her tww, I guess we need to find something to occupy ourselves for the long haul ahead haha.

what do you ladies do? do you have preferences for boy/girl? I really want a girl <3 I think during my nap I dreamt about having a girl..it was a weird dream though and I dont even remember it but faintly remember a baby girl being involved lol. I have names picked out for either or though :blush: Hiba [pronounces "Hibba" not "heeba"], it means gift in arabic. And Mustafa [but pronounced properly not the lion king way haha]for a boy. Lion king way= "moo-sta-faa" proper way is "muss-tafa"--the lion king emphasized the wrong syllables haha

also, I noticed a heavy UK presence on this board? is this a brittish forum?


----------



## Cutler101

so i took a regular ovulation test strip and it was negative but my clearblue ovulation test gave me a smiley face but the smiley face that this is my peak most fertile day . .... now im so confused ! :growlmad:


----------



## Frodi

Cutler 101 I'm sure it will all work itself out, Over thinking it may be whats confusing you, but this whole process is confusing in itself and I am extremely overwhelmed with it. But baby dancing sure is fun!! lmao

but now I have to eat my own words, bc I have been noticing a lot of clear "watery" like discharge or cm? the today which isn't super normal for me and I don't know what to think of it. :( I have no patience either mah0113l! lol

I'm not from the UK I'm in one of their baby countries, Canada! I'm undecided which I would like as I would love both sexes and we have names picked out also.. Emelia For the girl (pronounced Amelia) and Antony for the boy. :)


----------



## Cutler101

yeah im just gonna listen to my clearblue digi instead .

Frodi : i like the girl name :) me and hubby picked names out too loll . Swayze for a girl & Zayden for a boy . && yes Swayze comes from Patrick Swayzes name . loll .


----------



## Frodi

Awe, those are cute names! I love the boys name! 
I gave the hubby full control over the boys name but I approve! lol I just want to be preggers so that I can anxiously await what's to come out!!!! 
I can't remember that last time I wanted anything and since I got the thumbs up to start it's been on the brain!!!


----------



## Cutler101

My hubby name is Ryan & he wants to name the boy after him if we have one nooo loll one of my twins middle name is Ryan because her dads middle name is Ryan & the other twin has my middle name . Idk just seems like alot of Ryan's loll plus i dont like common names 

We hope when i get pregnant it's a boy i doubt it but hubby thinks its gonna be a boy cause of his genes . I told him i don't wanna know the baby gender cause im very sure it'll be a girl loll .


----------



## Frodi

Oh man, Hubby and I are having the same talk. He wants to know as soon as he can find out and I keep thinking that I want to wait until they are born before I know. But then again that patience thing comes into play and AHHH lol!

We seem to be pretty close in out O dates. According to my app I have on my phone I'm due to O on the 18 which is next Monday. But I'm now 8 day past AF.


----------



## mah0113

Yeah! I'm so torn too---gender reveal parties are so cute! But being surprised the day the baby is born is so much cooler :) I think I would want to know just so I can start knitting cute pink or blue things and do the nursery. If we get bfp this month they will be winter babies and it will be so fun making them knit booties, blankies, hats!!! Ahh. Way too excited :D


----------



## Cutler101

I think i ovulated yesterday . i had the ovary pains and got a smiley yesterday too that stand for my most fertile day . i also have a old pink clearblue digi one and when i woke up this morning i tested with it and got an empty circle so i think i O'd yesterday or early this morning .

&& that smiley on the purple on is suppose to be there for two days so i think it clears tomorrow so imma test again tomorrow to be sure . 


Frodi said:


> Oh man, Hubby and I are having the same talk. He wants to know as soon as he can find out and I keep thinking that I want to wait until they are born before I know. But then again that patience thing comes into play and AHHH lol!
> 
> We seem to be pretty close in out O dates. According to my app I have on my phone I'm due to O on the 18 which is next Monday. But I'm now 8 day past AF.


 



Attached Files:







9.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cutler101

I told hubby to tell me at the baby shower to do it in a cute way or ill just wait till the baby is born . im soooo set on NOT knowing the gender because i think its gonna be another girl and i wanna be let down easy when the baby is born because boy or girl once the baby is here you dont care what gender the baby is because your little angel is finally here . 


mah0113 said:


> Yeah! I'm so torn too---gender reveal parties are so cute! But being surprised the day the baby is born is so much cooler :) I think I would want to know just so I can start knitting cute pink or blue things and do the nursery. If we get bfp this month they will be winter babies and it will be so fun making them knit booties, blankies, hats!!! Ahh. Way too excited :D


----------



## mah0113

I fell asleep at 1 and had the most bizarre dream ever. I have this recurring dream that my teeth are falling out..so its that,but I am freaking out and crying and my fam takes me to the hospital..when we go there the dr says they cant take me in bc theres no electircity or limited electricity ro something..but thn my mom begs him and I say i might be preg and so he agrees to check me out himself...so apparently they fed me jumbo shrimp while I am waiting, and when i go back into the drs office to get my teeth checked out, i se in the mirror that since most of my teeth are missing, the shrimp didnt get chewed the right way and they are stuck everywhere in my mouth..like almost solid! and i am like omh i could have choked on these! so i start cleaning my mouth out and theres SO MANY and it just keeps going! and then i start noticing wax paper wrapper that apparentlt the shrimp was wrapped in is also in there...so i stat pulling that out. and its the same thing..its never ending crumpled up balls, some of them are going into my throat and im pulling them out and thinking my breathingis being blocked by them and I might die. it was SO WEIRD!!

oh and at some point i throw up and think "omg i really am pregnant!" HAHHAHAHHA..clearly that obsession does not go away, even in the midst of the weirdest dream ever. haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

Wow, i haven't been on here all day and we've got the most random arse dreams going on lol. Mah, that must have really freaked you out whilst you were having the dream but i LOL so much reading through it lol. Vivid dreams are meant to be part of pregnancy signs though so FX :dust:

Cutler, i would go with your clear blue as well. If it was me, i would presume that it would be more accurate so would base it off of that. 

Frodi, you probably already read this, but here is what FF sent me in an email for cm types. 
Sticky: Record your cervical fluid as "sticky" if it is glue-like, gummy, stiff or crumbly and if it breaks easily and quickly and if it is not easily stretched. It will probably be yellowish or white, but could also be cloudy/clear. You may or may not see some sticky cervical fluid before and after ovulation.

Creamy: Record your cervical fluid as "creamy" if it is like hand lotion, white or yellow or cloudy/clear, like milk or cream, mayonnaise or like a flour/water solution. It may stretch slightly but not very much and break easily.

Watery: Enter "watery" if your cervical fluid is clear and most resembles water. It may be stretchy also. This cervical fluid is considered fertile and this may be your most fertile cervical fluid or you may get it before you get egg white cervical fluid or you may not get this type of fluid at all.

Egg white: This is your most fertile cervical fluid. Record "egg white" if your cervical fluid looks at all like raw	egg white, is stretchy and clear, or clear tinged with white, or even clear tinged with pink. It also resembles semen (and has a lot of the same physical properties to allow the sperm to travel and be nourished). You should be able to stretch it between your thumb and index finger.

Idk if that will help you, but thought i would post it for you anyways. 

Oh and about finding out the sex etc, i think i would want to know. That way we can tell LO if he would be getting a brother or a sister. But i would want to reveal it to the family in a cool way. I'm not sure how yet, but ive always liked the cake idea. Where the inside of the cake is either blue or pink and then the icing hides it so when you cut into it you know. OH and I also have a few names picked out but none for definite. With our LO it was pretty easy, his first name is OH middle name and then his middle name is OH grandpa's name. Is anyone else going to include a name from the family as part of LO's name. Apart from the last name of course lol


----------



## mah0113

My dh's father was murdered when he was young so we are going to use his father's name as a middle name if we have a boy


----------



## Cutler101

very weird dream ! 


mah0113 said:


> i fell asleep at 1 and had the most bizarre dream ever. I have this recurring dream that my teeth are falling out..so its that,but i am freaking out and crying and my fam takes me to the hospital..when we go there the dr says they cant take me in bc theres no electircity or limited electricity ro something..but thn my mom begs him and i say i might be preg and so he agrees to check me out himself...so apparently they fed me jumbo shrimp while i am waiting, and when i go back into the drs office to get my teeth checked out, i se in the mirror that since most of my teeth are missing, the shrimp didnt get chewed the right way and they are stuck everywhere in my mouth..like almost solid! And i am like omh i could have choked on these! So i start cleaning my mouth out and theres so many and it just keeps going! And then i start noticing wax paper wrapper that apparentlt the shrimp was wrapped in is also in there...so i stat pulling that out. And its the same thing..its never ending crumpled up balls, some of them are going into my throat and im pulling them out and thinking my breathingis being blocked by them and i might die. It was so weird!!
> 
> Oh and at some point i throw up and think "omg i really am pregnant!" hahhahahha..clearly that obsession does not go away, even in the midst of the weirdest dream ever. Haha


----------



## Cutler101

If any of you ladies wanna request me on facebook you can loves :) 

https://www.facebook.com/IzzyCutler


----------



## Frodi

Mah that is one weird dream!! Lol I can't get over all the shrimp and wax paper in your mouth! So strange. 

Brandonsgirl, I think I've read that already somewhere. Lol my ovulation date is not for another 6 days according to my app, lol just getting used to these cycles. If this one would end!! I'm on day 37. 

Also this may be totally outta the loop but do you start gaining weight?? Bc I've gained like 5ish lbs in a week and I've been gyming and my diet hasn't really changed at all.


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> If any of you ladies wanna request me on facebook you can loves :)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/IzzyCutler

Here is my Facebook too if you ladies wanna add me :) https://www.facebook.com/aimee.ranni


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> Mah that is one weird dream!! Lol I can't get over all the shrimp and wax paper in your mouth! So strange.
> 
> Brandonsgirl, I think I've read that already somewhere. Lol my ovulation date is not for another 6 days according to my app, lol just getting used to these cycles. If this one would end!! I'm on day 37.
> 
> Also this may be totally outta the loop but do you start gaining weight?? Bc I've gained like 5ish lbs in a week and I've been gyming and my diet hasn't really changed at all.


it may be water retention. I gain about 5 lbs before my period..at first I would literally be in tears bc Id randomly wake up really heavy. But then I realized it was always rt before I got my period. So now when I suddenly gain weight I know whats going on. Something similar may happen with ovulation


----------



## Frodi

mah0113 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> it may be water retention. I gain about 5 lbs before my period..at first I would literally be in tears bc Id randomly wake up really heavy. But then I realized it was always rt before I got my period. So now when I suddenly gain weight I know whats going on. Something similar may happen with ovulation
> 
> That would be a weird symptom for me, I have never had bloating or weight gain before and I don't have any other symptoms that it's period time.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just seeing things but it looks like my little "pouch" on top of my pelvic bone looks swollen. Or larger then I have seen it before. humpf??Click to expand...


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi, if your cycles are still messed up you could be ovulating early. I cant remember if you said you use opks or not, but it might be worth using them to see. You never know. 

That's interesting about the water retention. My hands were swollen a little last night and i get it quite often. But now that you have mentioned it, it probably does happen roughly once a cycle around a week or so before AF is due. I've never actually thought about it like that before or put two and two together. I just figured that i might not have pee'd enough through the day lol. 

According to FF i should be due AF next Wednesday but because this is my first cycle off bcp i don't know if it will be accurate or not. We will just have to wait and see lol. How is everyone today?


----------



## mah0113

I am well...exhausted, but okay over all. I am due for af within the next two days, but probably wont get it since I am on the progesterone gel. I did bleed through it one month, but that month I had only been taking it for 2 days and had started when I was already late for af...tonight will be my 4th night taking it, so I hope that if I did conceive thats enough to help the baby stick :wacko:

I feel "leaky" though..like how you do right before af..so a little sad.

Do any of you girls know the answer to this


----------



## brandonsgirl

Posted a comment on that thread for you hun, but not sure i can be of much help.


----------



## Cutler101

ok well now im on CD14 and the purple clearblue test FINALLY cleared so i tested again and got a smiley face . so i guess i havent ovulated yet .

im starting to think im just hella fertile since i just came off the pill too .


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> ok well now im on CD14 and the purple clearblue test FINALLY cleared so i tested again and got a smiley face . so i guess i havent ovulated yet .
> 
> im starting to think im just hella fertile since i just came off the pill too .

you got two sets of smileys? wow. are you temping too? thats so weird! I have heard women tht come off bcp can ovulate multiple times in one cycle, but I think thats withint 24 hours. maybe you geared up to o and didnt?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah, i've heard people can be once coming off the pill. Did you stop mid way or at the end of your cycle?


----------



## Cutler101

Just tested on my other pink clearblue digi and got a smiley face too . so i got a smiley on both . 

 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cutler101

i finished the pack then got my period like i was suppose to . my dr told me to finish it cause if you stop midway it messes you up even more .


brandonsgirl said:


> Yeah, i've heard people can be once coming off the pill. Did you stop mid way or at the end of your cycle?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ahh ok. Mah might be right, you could have geared up to ov but then didnt?


----------



## Cutler101

Yeah i think im just fertile this WHOLE week cause i got a smiley on CD12 which is really early for me i usually get one today . so im just gonna test tomorrow with the pink one and see if i still get a smiley .

Anyone else ovulate yet or in the TTW ??


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think i have a week left to wait. But idk when AF would be due as this is the first cycle off bcp. Im hoping it will be around or close to what FF suggests. Although of course i would rather it not show up at all because i would be pregnant lol. I just hope AF doesn't play games and decide to stay away even if i'm not pregnant. I would rather know so i can get on with my next cycle if you know what i mean. 

I haven't really gotten too many sicky feelings recently but still getting a little dizzy. Do any of you lovely ladies check your cervix? I have started to check to see if it will help me in my next cycle (if i get it) but figured i would start now to try and understand whats high or low for me etc. But its like a guessing game in the beginning. Trying to figure out if its low when you've never checked it before lol. Anyone else find that?


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> I think i have a week left to wait. But idk when AF would be due as this is the first cycle off bcp. Im hoping it will be around or close to what FF suggests. Although of course i would rather it not show up at all because i would be pregnant lol. I just hope AF doesn't play games and decide to stay away even if i'm not pregnant. I would rather know so i can get on with my next cycle if you know what i mean.
> 
> I haven't really gotten too many sicky feelings recently but still getting a little dizzy. Do any of you lovely ladies check your cervix? I have started to check to see if it will help me in my next cycle (if i get it) but figured i would start now to try and understand whats high or low for me etc. But its like a guessing game in the beginning. Trying to figure out if its low when you've never checked it before lol. Anyone else find that?

Ive never checked my cervix, so cant be much help there! I have heard conflicting things though..some people say its just way too ocnfusing and can change within 5 minutes so not very reliable. Others seem to swear by it. For me, I found that this cycles combo of opk, bbt, and cm charting gave me a better idea of whats going on. 

I ate something heavy this morning and I feel like its just SITTING in my chest..this is gross, but you know how when you belch theres that nasty taste? i feel like I have that nasty taste in the back of my throat. I am starting to feel preg :( always dangerous though, because the months I am most convinced are the months i get af.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i know what you mean. I hate when that happens. I get acid reflux at night sometimes and thats just :sick:


----------



## mah0113

what does acid reflux feel like?


----------



## Cutler101

i actully started doing the cervix thing too . i i still dont understand it haaaa :blush:


brandonsgirl said:


> I think i have a week left to wait. But idk when AF would be due as this is the first cycle off bcp. Im hoping it will be around or close to what FF suggests. Although of course i would rather it not show up at all because i would be pregnant lol. I just hope AF doesn't play games and decide to stay away even if i'm not pregnant. I would rather know so i can get on with my next cycle if you know what i mean.
> 
> I haven't really gotten too many sicky feelings recently but still getting a little dizzy. Do any of you lovely ladies check your cervix? I have started to check to see if it will help me in my next cycle (if i get it) but figured i would start now to try and understand whats high or low for me etc. But its like a guessing game in the beginning. Trying to figure out if its low when you've never checked it before lol. Anyone else find that?


----------



## Cutler101

i dont have that nor do i know how it feels but my sister husband mom has that she throws up a good bit .


mah0113 said:


> what does acid reflux feel like?


----------



## mah0113

i am so excited to go to sleep so I can wake up and be 6 dpo hahaha:happydance:


----------



## Frodi

HI ladies!!!
Looks like a day away is a day too many! lol 
I'm not sure what TTW means Cutler so I dont know if I can help. 
And cervix checking?!?!?! I'm not exactly sure what that is, I do noticed usually though how I can tell is when hubby and I BD. Might be TMI, but he usually can't go for a "deep" penetration if the cervix is too high I think, or that may be when it's soft or not. I don't know. It's all just overwhelming me right now. I just dont know where to start. 
I'm in the same boat as Mah with the just coming off bcp and AF has still yet to show her face. 
I'm trying so hard to wait until monday to test again but I am slowly losing patients


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, at my highest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I'm at 5DPO and I've been experiencing gas, cramps, and alternating twinges of pain


----------



## Frodi

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi, at my highest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I'm at 5DPO and I've been experiencing gas, cramps, and alternating twinges of pain

Hi BBWttc29 - welcome!
First I'd like to say congrats on the weight loss! That's amazing and every little pound is a great triumph!! As for the opks I have no idea what they are, lol. But for sure both things will help with the increasing chances of conception. 
Another thing to try for higher chances are totry BDing every other day around time of ovulation, that way even if you are on the day or close to there is a better chance of catching the egg and getting PREGNANT!!! :) 
Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, at my highest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I'm at 5DPO and I've been experiencing gas, cramps, and alternating twinges of pain
> 
> Hi BBWttc29 - welcome!
> First I'd like to say congrats on the weight loss! That's amazing and every little pound is a great triumph!! As for the opks I have no idea what they are, lol. But for sure both things will help with the increasing chances of conception.
> Another thing to try for higher chances are totry BDing every other day around time of ovulation, that way even if you are on the day or close to there is a better chance of catching the egg and getting PREGNANT!!! :)
> Hope this helps :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you it definitely helps I will try that.. Opks are ovulation prediction kits.. Before I lost weight they were always negative


----------



## Frodi

Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)

Very true. I just wish period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar. I don't remember ever experiencing all this with my period before so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Frodi

BBWttc29 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)
> 
> Very true. I just wish period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar. I don't remember ever experiencing all this with my period before so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...

Me too, They should be more different! lol 

well I'm sending you some :dust: on good results!


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)
> 
> Very true. I just wish period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar. I don't remember ever experiencing all this with my period before so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, They should be more different! lol
> 
> well I'm sending you some :dust: on good results!Click to expand...

Thank you!! Hopefully ill have god news soon


----------



## Frodi

BBWttc29 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)
> 
> Very true. I just wish period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar. I don't remember ever experiencing all this with my period before so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, They should be more different! lol
> 
> well I'm sending you some :dust: on good results!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Hopefully ill have god news soonClick to expand...

Can't wait! you must come back and let us know! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Well, it already looks like a good sign if you're getting positive results now! :)
> 
> Very true. I just wish period symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar. I don't remember ever experiencing all this with my period before so hopefully that's a good sign.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, They should be more different! lol
> 
> well I'm sending you some :dust: on good results!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Hopefully ill have god news soonClick to expand...
> 
> Can't wait! you must come back and let us know! :)Click to expand...

I will and if I don't get my BFP this month hopefully ill get it next month


----------



## brandonsgirl

Mah - Acid reflux can vary in different people i think. I know some people can throw up with it but thankfully i haven't. I got it ALOT in later pregnancy with my son. And then get it every now and again since having him. Its a little bit like you feel like you need to burp or your feel like there is acidy feeling in your chest/throat. Its a little difficult to breath like your maybe fighting a burp. And if you burp a little its like the acid come up just slightly. I really hope that made a little sense lol. I suck a explaining stuff. It often goes hand in hand with heartburn i think. 

Cutler - Any more smileys? 

Frodi - Did you experience a withdrawal bleed from the pill? I did, and am currently waiting for my first natural AF since coming off. Is that what you meant as well, or have you not experienced any bleeding since coming off bcp?

BBWttc29 - Welcome to the thread! :wave: Congratulations on loosing all that weight. In regards to catching the egg etc. A + opk is always a good sign but remember to check your cm also. Have you done any other opks since that or did you stop at your +? Also like Frodi mentioned, dtd (doing the deed) every other day will improve your chances. Its most important the days following Ovulation and the day of, but remember not to stop just as soon as you get the opk and expect to ovulation. Some women can gear up to ovulate and then not for what ever reason, and ovulate later in their cycle. Which is then easy to miss their window for catching the egg as they assume dtd before +opk is all that's needed. Hope that made sense. Good luck TTC, and feel free to ask any questions :)


----------



## Frodi

Hey Bg!! That's gonna be ,y short form for you brandonsgirl! Lol 
The first day I stopped taking bc was April 01st and that same day I had bleeding and then nothing since. 
Today (tonight as I work might shift) I started getting cramps on my right side, not has painful or anything as period and I usually get that on both sides but not so mild that their unnoticeable. Guess well see what happens when I wake up today.
I've also noticed that my nipples are "hard" more often then not, like even when their warm and should be "flat" their hard


----------



## mah0113

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi, at my highest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I'm at 5DPO and I've been experiencing gas, cramps, and alternating twinges of pain


congratulations! how did you do it? Thats really impressive, and I am sure it will help your chances of conceiving. I would say that once your opk's start getting darker, bd as much as possible up until you can confirm o actually happened via thermal shift. This cycle, my opk's were darker earlier than last month [but I think last month was an off cycle] and around cd13 it looked alllmost positive, which some women say is as dark as theirs gets, so i thought I may o. Then it went back to light, then on cd16 it got the same way and maybe even a hair darker but still not as dark as the control line---i had diarrhea, pains in my groin area, a huge dip in temp----EVERYTHING that pointed to o. my cm even dried up. But my temps never shifted up afterwards so I was confused. Had I not been temping I would have assumed I o'd. Anyway so THEN, on cd20, since my temps hadnt shifted, I took another opk and it was positive! and 2 days later my temps went up and ocnfirmed o. So..point being, you need to just make sure you cross reference constantly, and dont think you o'd until you know for SURE you did via temp.


----------



## Cutler101

Officially in the TTW :) :happydance: got a negative today on the digi . Now its the waiting period thats gonna suck boooo .


but i wonder why my signature sooo behind . how are you ladies ??


----------



## mah0113

yay! congratulations cutler! when will you test? I feel like I am getting my period any minute, but I know that cant be possible bc the progesterone keeps it away. 

I have an international tax exam in 1 hour! so Im freaking out haha, but its keeping my mind off of testing for the moment! I also picked up my graduation tickets today so super happy :D I will be so thrilled if I am preg at graduation.

back to studying..last exam is tomorrow at 9 am! so EXCITED TO BE DONEEEEE!!! will check in with you ladies later today or tomorrow after my exam :)


----------



## Cutler101

I plan to test on the 20th . 

What is progesterone ?? & are you graduating from high school or college ??


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi - Did you finish at the end of your packet or did you stop bcp mid cycle?

Cutler - YAY :happydance: Now for the tww lol. Do you have any plans to keep your mind off the tww? 

Mah - Super good luck for your test. I hope you do really really well! Let us know asap how it goes. And yay for the graduation tickets. You must be so excited!


----------



## BBWttc29

mah0113 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, at my highest I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? I'm at 5DPO and I've been experiencing gas, cramps, and alternating twinges of pain
> 
> 
> congratulations! how did you do it? Thats really impressive, and I am sure it will help your chances of conceiving. I would say that once your opk's start getting darker, bd as much as possible up until you can confirm o actually happened via thermal shift. This cycle, my opk's were darker earlier than last month [but I think last month was an off cycle] and around cd13 it looked alllmost positive, which some women say is as dark as theirs gets, so i thought I may o. Then it went back to light, then on cd16 it got the same way and maybe even a hair darker but still not as dark as the control line---i had diarrhea, pains in my groin area, a huge dip in temp----EVERYTHING that pointed to o. my cm even dried up. But my temps never shifted up afterwards so I was confused. Had I not been temping I would have assumed I o'd. Anyway so THEN, on cd20, since my temps hadnt shifted, I took another opk and it was positive! and 2 days later my temps went up and ocnfirmed o. So..point being, you need to just make sure you cross reference constantly, and dont think you o'd until you know for SURE you did via temp.Click to expand...

Thank you! ! I cut out sugar, bread, rice, and pasta. I also workout 5 days a week. If I don't get my BFP this month ill also start temping next cycle


----------



## Cutler101

I plan to test on the 20th but i know me i might start testing at 3/4DPO i KNOW its to early but im a POAS crazy person . plus ive been trying so HARD to get pregnant for a year . i went on the pill for two months like my dr said to give me a boost . i didnt really add anything to my cycle beside baby asprin which ive seen ALOT of ladies on here get pregnant by other then that its SMEP , softcups & pre-seed . so i got my fingers crossed and hoping i get my BFP this month . 


brandonsgirl said:


> Frodi - Did you finish at the end of your packet or did you stop bcp mid cycle?
> 
> Cutler - YAY :happydance: Now for the tww lol. Do you have any plans to keep your mind off the tww?
> 
> Mah - Super good luck for your test. I hope you do really really well! Let us know asap how it goes. And yay for the graduation tickets. You must be so excited!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im confused, why would your dr tell you to go on the pill for two months? Wouldn't that counteract the objective?


----------



## Frodi

Congrats cutler!!!! That's so exciting! Keep busy! Lol 
BG, April 01 was one pill number 2 of the pack and I had taken that day, as period came. And it lasted 7 days. 
Mah!! Congrats on the graduation!!! That's so excite! Good luck on the exam!


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> I plan to test on the 20th .
> 
> What is progesterone ?? & are you graduating from high school or college ??

progesterone is the dominant hormone in the tww. once the egg is released, teh follicle turns into the corpus leteum or something like that and it releases progesterone, which make the uterus lining soft and cushy to help implantation. if your luteal phase is too short or you have insufficient progesterone it can cause early mc [like me, had two] because the egg doesnt implant properly. so you basically insert this hormone into your hoo ha every night after o is confirmed. its not a fun process..and you have to keep doing it until 3rd trimester if bfp, otherwise you stop, wait for your period, and then start again after o.

it sucks bc its mimics preg symptoms so I am always in a state of hope haha.

and omg, I wish I was so young Id be graduating high school lol---I am graduating law school. Free legal advice for you ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Frodi

Well, the cramps I was talking about this morning are totally gone!!! 
I have no idea what's going on!! :s


----------



## Frodi

Okay, Ladies. 
I have another concern/ question. 
So I was telling you guys about cramps that I was getting yesterday, well there was no period that followed it when I woke up there was nothing. No more cramps and no signs of possible period. 
Then the hubby and I DB and there was a little bit of blood on the towel afterwards (sorry TMI) but there hasn't been anything since then, no cramps or or bleeding. 
While he was on top his chest was touching my nipples and I would have to say they were a little more sensitive then I am used to. Sorry again for the TMI. 
Is it too early to test again seeing as I tested on Monday and got a BFN??


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> Okay, Ladies.
> I have another concern/ question.
> So I was telling you guys about cramps that I was getting yesterday, well there was no period that followed it when I woke up there was nothing. No more cramps and no signs of possible period.
> Then the hubby and I DB and there was a little bit of blood on the towel afterwards (sorry TMI) but there hasn't been anything since then, no cramps or or bleeding.
> While he was on top his chest was touching my nipples and I would have to say they were a little more sensitive then I am used to. Sorry again for the TMI.
> Is it too early to test again seeing as I tested on Monday and got a BFN??

I noticed that I had peach tinged cm the day after we bd, every time, the month I got bfp. 

I had a tuna sandwich at 4 pm yesterday and it did not sit vey well and kept coming back up into my throat-gross, I know. The funny thing is the less symptoms I feel the more positive I am--when I feel symptoms it makes me believe this is not the month lol. Because the last two times i was not feeling symptoms aside from a few! And those were discrete..so then I think I am just imagining things or reading into everything. I hope I'm not. Can't wait to test :)


----------



## Frodi

mah0113 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Okay, Ladies.
> I have another concern/ question.
> So I was telling you guys about cramps that I was getting yesterday, well there was no period that followed it when I woke up there was nothing. No more cramps and no signs of possible period.
> Then the hubby and I DB and there was a little bit of blood on the towel afterwards (sorry TMI) but there hasn't been anything since then, no cramps or or bleeding.
> While he was on top his chest was touching my nipples and I would have to say they were a little more sensitive then I am used to. Sorry again for the TMI.
> Is it too early to test again seeing as I tested on Monday and got a BFN??
> 
> I noticed that I had peach tinged cm the day after we bd, every time, the month I got bfp.
> 
> I had a tuna sandwich at 4 pm yesterday and it did not sit vey well and kept coming back up into my throat-gross, I know. The funny thing is the less symptoms I feel the more positive I am--when I feel symptoms it makes me believe this is not the month lol. Because the last two times i was not feeling symptoms aside from a few! And those were discrete..so then I think I am just imagining things or reading into everything. I hope I'm not. Can't wait to test :)Click to expand...

it seemed to be more of a brown then a peach or red. It was weird, cause it was only on the towel, nothing on him and then nothing when I went to the bathroom, but it was def from then. 
I noticed I've been nauseous more when I wake up and when I have an empty stomach which isn't normal for me. But I'm in the same boat as you mah in thinking maybe I'm reading too much into it or just imaging it and then I feel stupid. :'(


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi, sorry if this is too personal but was it a little rougher then normal or did he go relatively deeper or anything. That could have possibly caused it?


----------



## Frodi

No, not too personal, can't get answered if you don't answer. lol

And no,not really. I've noticed that when we BD that he's able to go deeper then usual and it doesn't hurt.

And it wasn't like a alot of blood, just like a little line, and there wasn't any semen or anything on the towel either, but we both know he finished as I could feel it.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Since we started TTC i realized that it would hurt sometimes and it would feel like he was 'blocked' from going any further. I think its when my cervix is lower it hurts more and he cant go as deep. But when its higher its more enjoyable and he can go deeper etc. Maybe your cervix is higher now?


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Since we started TTC i realized that it would hurt sometimes and it would feel like he was 'blocked' from going any further. I think its when my cervix is lower it hurts more and he cant go as deep. But when its higher its more enjoyable and he can go deeper etc. Maybe your cervix is higher now?

yeah, that's what I'm thinking and I edited my last post


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm, i'm not sure then. Nothing since?


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Hmm, i'm not sure then. Nothing since?

nope, no blood, no cramps. nothing


----------



## brandonsgirl

I want to say it could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Frodi

I would love to think that's what it is. I really want to test today when I wake up but I don't know if it's too early or not. 
It kinda sucks because I have a friends bachlorette coming up next weekend and I kinda wanna know because I have to brace myself to tell her if I am. She just found out in Feb that her and her husband can not conceive. :'(


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh no, that must be very hard for them. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Frodi

Honestly I dont know exactly. If im going by the day that i have what I think was EWCM then I am now 14DPO.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm, you may just be implanting later. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Frodi

Thanks BG, 
I also, had som clear mucasy stuff Sunday which was stretchy when I touched it. 
I've had a lot of clear cm this past month so I have no idea. Don't have a thermonitor so i haven't been temping


----------



## Cutler101

You know taking baby aspirin everyday will keep you from having a m/c ?? i read up on it yesterday it helps blood flow to the uterus and thickens it for an egg to implant you can even take up till your due date and stop it like two weeks before you give birth . you can look into it and talk to your dr about it . im taking it but only to help with thicking my uterus .


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> I plan to test on the 20th .
> 
> What is progesterone ?? & are you graduating from high school or college ??
> 
> progesterone is the dominant hormone in the tww. once the egg is released, teh follicle turns into the corpus leteum or something like that and it releases progesterone, which make the uterus lining soft and cushy to help implantation. if your luteal phase is too short or you have insufficient progesterone it can cause early mc [like me, had two] because the egg doesnt implant properly. so you basically insert this hormone into your hoo ha every night after o is confirmed. its not a fun process..and you have to keep doing it until 3rd trimester if bfp, otherwise you stop, wait for your period, and then start again after o.
> 
> it sucks bc its mimics preg symptoms so I am always in a state of hope haha.
> 
> and omg, I wish I was so young Id be graduating high school lol---I am graduating law school. Free legal advice for you ladies :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

Ladies this is a negative RIGHT ?!?!? 
 



Attached Files:







15.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm, i would say thats pretty dam close. It might be just slightly darker, therefore negative. Have you taken another one since?


----------



## Cutler101

I just took one with a digi i thought i was out of the sticks but found one and used it and it was an empty circle so i guess i am 2DPO . I wont be able to test like i wanna cause the test strips i brought online wont be here till the 20th which is the day im suppose to test . I have clearblue test coming in tomorrow but their the digi ones & i dont wanna use those .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Need your help ladies. I just took a pregnancy test on a whim. It was an internet cheapie. I went pee maybe an hour or 40 mins before hand and had been pee not long before that also. So i know the pee is most likely way diluted. But this is what i got anyways.... is this an evap? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ying-another-lo-after-coming-off-pill-10.html


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh and its half 7 in the evening here so no where near FMU


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Need your help ladies. I just took a pregnancy test on a whim. It was an internet cheapie. I went pee maybe an hour or 40 mins before hand and had been pee not long before that also. So i know the pee is most likely way diluted. But this is what i got anyways.... is this an evap? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ying-another-lo-after-coming-off-pill-10.html

wait thats a preg test??? is it the same as frer where any line is a line???


----------



## mah0113

im 7 dpo and now that I have nothing to occupy my mind I am like 2 seconds away from being dumb and taking a test hahaha


----------



## Cutler101

Im VERY confused . is that test a oovulation test ??


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah it's a pregnancy test. An Internet cheapie. The ladies in the pregnancy test gallery think it looks like a BFP so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and testing again with FMU. :dust:


----------



## mah0113

im so confused---how can they think?? theres clearly a line!! is this a different type of test???


----------



## brandonsgirl

It's a pregnancy test cutler. Most ic's have green opks and blue hpts.


----------



## Cutler101

ok what page is the test on cause idk if im looking at the right page , haaa .


----------



## brandonsgirl

If you click on the link in the other post, it's on the first page.


----------



## Cutler101

i just went and looked at it in the pregnancy test form . 


but girl you are pregnantttttttttttttttttttttttttt . :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance:

CONGRATS :)


----------



## mah0113

omg i was looking at the wrong post too hahaha i was SO CONFUSED


AND OMG YOU ARE DEF PREGNANT!!!!! CONGRATULATIONNNNSSS!!!!! We got our first bfp girls =):happydance:

youre making me want to go test hahah


----------



## brandonsgirl

Eeeeee I really hope so! Will update you all with my FMU test tomorrow. :) keep your fingers crossed for me :) hope you all get BFP too! :dust:


----------



## Cutler101

FX for you lovee . im so happy for you :) & it does make me wanna test but im ONLY 2DPO so i KNOW it wont be a positive haaaa .


----------



## mah0113

lol cutler, im not much more likley to get a bfp at 7 dpo either haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

I just really hope it's not an evap. I keep looking at it now even though its like 3 hours later and my bathroom light is yellowy lol. Will just wait till morning. I can't wait for you guys to test!


----------



## Frodi

Ahhhh!!!!! Congrats BG!!!!!! So excited for you!!! 
Looksq like a positive to me!!!! :) :) 
Now here's hoping my test is BFP too!


----------



## Frodi

I forgot to text right when I woke up bc I was pretty much still asleep but the 2nd pee should be just a good. So I'll know in a little bit! :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

I have read that some people wont get + with FMU but will get it with SMU (second morning urine) So fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cutler101

They say if you really pregnant it doesnt matter when you test its gonna pop up positive . 


Mah0113: ive seen some ladies on here get a faint line at 7DPO .


Frodi: keep us posted about your testing .

All you guys are ahead in your cycle haaa im so far behind im ONLY 2DPO :haha:


----------



## Frodi

Well! Stupid me thought I had a test still laying around!! Well nope, doesn't look like it. :( 
Guess I'll have to grab one from the store tomorrow morning. :( 

Cutler you say you order yours online? Where do you get them!? And do they ship to Canada? Lol


----------



## mah0113

does anyone see a faint line?


----------



## Frodi

I looked really hard and zoomed in, I don't see one but could be my screen :(


----------



## Frodi

So, again im noticing a clear discharge when I wipe. It's slippery like. Any ideas? 

Also. How do I post pics?


----------



## Cutler101

Mah0113: i do . I zoomed in and moved it around too and i can still see it . FX for you :)


----------



## Cutler101

Frodi: could that be a sign of pregnancy ?? & when you reply to the thread dont do a quick post click the reply button and when you do their should be a paper clip at the top and that stands for adding pictures .


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> Frodi: could that be a sign of pregnancy ?? & when you reply to the thread dont do a quick post click the reply button and when you do their should be a paper clip at the top and that stands for adding pictures .

I'm hoping so cause everytime I go to the bath I feel like i'm not "cleaning" myself fully when I wipe.

And I did that last time I tried to post a pic but it kept telling me it was too big. lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

That does sound like a sign frodi! 

The new test photos are up in the gallery.. what do you think?


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> That does sound like a sign frodi!
> 
> The new test photos are up in the gallery.. what do you think?

I sure hope so! I want to see a BFP! when I test today!! 
Where id the photo??


----------



## brandonsgirl

If you go a couple pages back in this thread there should be a link to the pregnancy test gallery. The new photos are on page three. If not, go to the pregnancy gallery and its called need to borrow some eyes


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh and frodi, that's how I felt yday. Really wet down there like I was never properly clean etc


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Oh and frodi, that's how I felt yday. Really wet down there like I was never properly clean etc

YEAH! And its like super wet all the time and it's driving me crazy. 
Have you had any other symptoms?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yday afternoon/evening I had AF type pains and with the wet feeling I kept thinking I was coming on early. I also had a lot of dizziness/nauseous moments. A lot like with my son, but I put that down to coming off the pill.


----------



## Frodi

I've noticed more nausous moments the last couple days, yesterday especially. 
I have also noticed that I keep waking up with a super stuffy nose and I know it's just me because I've asked the hubby every time is his is stuffy too, and I would think it was because it's stuffy but my bedroom window is wide open and we have a fan on too.... maybe BFP?!?!?!?!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yes yes I had stuffy nose also!!!'


----------



## Frodi

oh man!!!! now i totally cant wait to get home and wait until the store opens to get my test!!! you're making too excited now! lol 

any boob symptoms? 
also are you just coming off pill or?


----------



## brandonsgirl

This is my very first cycle off the pill. Had a withdrawal bleed for about 4-5 days then nothing. 

Didn't really have any boob symptoms. But I don't remember having any with my son. Although, a lot like you, I did notice that when my Oh and I had :sex: the other night my nipples were slightly more sensitive.


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> This is my very first cycle off the pill. Had a withdrawal bleed for about 4-5 days then nothing.
> 
> Didn't really have any boob symptoms. But I don't remember having any with my son. Although, a lot like you, I did notice that when my Oh and I had :sex: the other night my nipples were slightly more sensitive.

yeah i dont know if i had withdrawl bleeds because i stopped the pill the same day as the bleeding started and it lasted 7 days. it was light no tampon needed and could wear a pad all day. 
im trying not to get too excited that our symptoms are very similar. I also have been off the pill for a full cycle now. so ........ all I can hear in my head is AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

You probably did, that's why they say stop at end of pack. Because then you don't get the off time bleeding. So you probably did. 

I'm worried that when I do a FRER later that it will be neg. I seem to have it in my head that the tests are only positive because they are Internet cheapies. Just worried to get my hopes up I think.


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> You probably did, that's why they say stop at end of pack. Because then you don't get the off time bleeding. So you probably did.
> 
> I'm worried that when I do a FRER later that it will be neg. I seem to have it in my head that the tests are only positive because they are Internet cheapies. Just worried to get my hopes up I think.

thats too exciting. and i have never had the chance of using internet cheepies, but from what I was reading in the other forum that other lovely ladies think its a positive and I could see it! I saw 2 lines there with colour!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah, this morning I did one around 5:30 and I was convinced or was an evap. But then the one I did after looks like it has pink in it. And they say evaps don't have colour. So I'm really hoping its not an evap.


----------



## Frodi

Yeah BG that is so exciting! I'm so happy for you! now the other 3 of us need to get our BFP! lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yes you do! I updated the pregnancy gallery thread with my latest test. The frers! I think it's a BFP!!


----------



## Cutler101

I got mines from Amazon . Most the ladies on here do .but yes i think they ship to canada 




QUOTE=Frodi;27263l! Stupid me thought I had a test still laying around!! Well nope, doesn't look like it. :( 
Guess I'll have to grab one from the store tomorrow morning. :( 

Cutler you say you order yours online? Where do you get them!? And do they ship to Canada? Lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cutler101

See i think the pill gave you a boost :) this my first month off the pill too ttc . when i came off the pill my boobs itched and hurt like hell .


brandonsgirl said:


> This is my very first cycle off the pill. Had a withdrawal bleed for about 4-5 days then nothing.
> 
> Didn't really have any boob symptoms. But I don't remember having any with my son. Although, a lot like you, I did notice that when my Oh and I had :sex: the other night my nipples were slightly more sensitive.


----------



## Cutler101

brandonsgirl: girl you are pregnant for sure . looks like its time to change that signature !:happydance:


----------



## mah0113

Passed out last night---omg brandonsgirl! Congrats!!! I was 100% certain after seeing your test yesterday evening but glad it's totally confirmed for you. 

I'm going to test again tomorrow with fmu and see if there's a more visible line! 

Frodi, maybe you are preggo??


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm going to do another FRER in the morning to see if the line is any darker, will change it then. Still stalking you all !


----------



## Frodi

Congrats BG!! That's so exciting! 

I wish I had good news, just tested and looks like a bfn! :( 
Maybe I'm just ovulating again? With no af? 
Unless I'm peeing on this stupid sticks wrong! Ugh.


----------



## Cutler101

Frodi: how many days pass ovulation are ??


----------



## Frodi

15 days past when I thought I had EWCM, imma try to post a pic to see if that's what it was.


----------



## Frodi

frodi said:


> 15 days past when i thought i had ewcm, imma try to post a pic to see if that's what it was.




This is what I had 15 days ago


----------



## Cutler101

Forget the FRER go use a clearblue digi so we can see the words PREGNANT ! :)


brandonsgirl said:


> I'm going to do another FRER in the morning to see if the line is any darker, will change it then. Still stalking you all !


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol, i already got the pack of frer but was thinking of getting the one where it tells you how far along you are also. Dam, i spent £20 on hpt today lol! 

Frodi, that looks alot like EWCM to me!


----------



## starbaby2404

:hi: everyone! Do you mind if I join in? Cutler, we have talked before, so you pretty much already know my story. I tested on the 6th per dr. request because my periods have been so crazy. The test was a :bfn: so i started taking progesterone pills from the dr. This morning was my last dose. So AF should arrive in a couple of days. and then we will be on to the next cycle. we are in ttc cycle 13 once AF comes. Hoping for a :bfp: soon. :dust: to you all! And congrats to the ladies with the :bfp:s


----------



## brandonsgirl

Welcome to the thread :wave: I hope you get your BFP asap!


----------



## Frodi

Welcome to the thread! Excited to have you here! 

And that's what I had so ive been having symptoms since then... But all my tests are negative. :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

Try again in a couple of days with FMU again. It could just be that you implanted a little later, therefore don't have a level of HCG that is picked up in the test yet.


----------



## starbaby2404

Thank you Brandonsgirl and Frodi! Just to give a little history, I am 31, DH will be 32 on the 27th. I have 2 boys from a previous relationship. With my first child, we went off BCP in Feb, i got my :bfp: in May. With my second, went of Nuvaring in August, periods started getting really crazy...needless to say, i had 3 AFs in 12 months, and the only reason why i got those is because the dr prescribed me estrogen pills. But somehow it happened. Found out 13 months later I was pregnant again...YAY!....since then as you can see(by reading my signature), that relationship ended on a very bad note. I started dating my best friend, had always had feelings for him. Just never acted on them, didn't wanna mess up a good thing. (glad to know feelings were mutual) We got married, and have now been ttc since April of last year. I have had HSG done, everything is normal, no abnormalities, and tubes are open. DH has had a SA done...everything is also normal there. Guess we just haven't hit our lucky month:shrug:.. Will start OPKing once AF arrives and leaves. 

Hoping for a girl, but I'll love it no matter what. Names we have discussed: G: Londyn, Amelia, Kimber, Evanora. B: Lucien, Damien, Raiden.
This will be DH's first biological child. If and when it happens that is. :coffee:patiently, impatiently waiting.


----------



## Frodi

Will do! I think I'm going to book an appointment with the dr Monday and get blood work done too. 
I made sure to buy a bunch of tests at once so I could re test again monday. Before dr's


----------



## Cutler101

FX for you :) :dust:


starbaby2404 said:


> :hi: everyone! Do you mind if I join in? Cutler, we have talked before, so you pretty much already know my story. I tested on the 6th per dr. request because my periods have been so crazy. The test was a :bfn: so i started taking progesterone pills from the dr. This morning was my last dose. So AF should arrive in a couple of days. and then we will be on to the next cycle. we are in ttc cycle 13 once AF comes. Hoping for a :bfp: soon. :dust: to you all! And congrats to the ladies with the :bfp:s


----------



## Cutler101

is it possible you didnt ovulate ??


Frodi said:


> Welcome to the thread! Excited to have you here!
> 
> And that's what I had so ive been having symptoms since then... But all my tests are negative. :(


----------



## Frodi

Cutler, I have no idea. I haven't been temping or anything but I've had plenty of cramping going on. So I have no idea. Lol just been alotta clear discharge happening


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi, if i was you i would invest (they are pretty cheap off internet) in some opks and a bbt if you have the time to take your temp at the same time every morning before you get out of bed. When hubby and I decided to start trying, we were going to ntnp. But i decided i really wanted to know what was going on with my own body so i got some opk's. They did help me pinpoint when i ovulated. And then the other bits (ovulation pain, cm, mood etc) all fell into place. Although, they do say that opk's are reliable for ovulation. They just tell you when you are having a surge of the hormone, and that ovulation should occur within 24-48 hours from then. It doesn't confirm it, watching your temps and looking out for the dip will help you to pin point your ovulation day. However, this only helps after ovulation as you need to see the '3 day dip' to confirm ovulation has happened. But by this time you would have most likely missed your fertile days as they are leading up to ovulation and ovulation day. But remember to still bed after ovulation just in case you didn't ovulate. But like i said, temping should confirm ovulation. 

I only started temping after i suspected ovulation as wasn't planning on doing it. However, like i said.. i really wanted to understand my body etc. But oral temping wasn't working for me, so i switched to vaginally. Which worked so much better. But i really should have been doing it from the beginning in order to see a pattern. I was just using this month as a dummy run. 

So if you have the patients to temp and do opk's. (they really should go hand in hand as using the opk's can help predict the O day before it happens, therefore allowing you to :sex: on your fertile days. And temping can help confirm) Also checking CM like you have been will help loads also. If i was you, i would start as soon as you can. Not wait for another cycle. If you get some steady temps with your temping and then it starts to decline, you should expect AF. However, if your temps get higher or stay high its possible that your pregnant. That's what i have learnt from this site anyways lol. Just thought i would pass along the knowledge. Sorry if you already knew it all.


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Fingers crossed for you :) :dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

brandonsgirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you :) :dust:

Thank you me too


----------



## Frodi

Thanks Bg!! I actually just went out and purchased a thermometer just now! Willie starting oral temping in the morning! :) 
I am thinking of ordering some test online right now, just thought I'd check here first! :) when testing vaginally are you using a different type of thermometer or just a standard "oral" one

And my fingers are crossed for you BBWttc29!!!! :dust:


----------



## Frodi

There we go! Order has been placed and tests should be here by Tuesday! My "fertile" day according to iPhone app. 

Anyone else have an app they'd recommend? I've got one called my days.


----------



## Cutler101

i get my pregnancy strip tests Tuesday . Whoop , whoop . :happydance: by then i would be 6DPO a little to early to test but hell idc imma test anyway loll :haha:


----------



## Frodi

Lol! That a girl!!! 
I'm going to test Tuesday when my strips get here. 
:)


----------



## Cutler101

FX for you . :dust::dust:


BBWttc29 said:


> Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## mah0113

welcome to the thread starbaby!!

and..i tested again today haha. it looks the same...i didnt test w fmu so will test with fmu tomorrow and see what happens. tomorrow is 9 dpo..my last two bfps i got at NIGHT on 9 dpo [or so i think] I was due for af on thursday/friday..lets see what happens! the last two times it was negative every day until 9 dpo. 

today was a rough day bc I had to go to a babyshower--that wasnt the rough part. I never feel "sad" about other people being pregnant, it actually makes me really happy. the rough part was going shopping for a gift and being in the baby section--was sobbing in the middle of target :cry:

I just want a baby so bad...I want it to be my turn to go to the baby dept and I want to buy stuff in the baby dept for MY baby. My first pregnancy the baby would have been born this past week...I just want a bfp :cry:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww sweetie. I'm sorry your going through a tough time at the moment. I got a faint BFP at night on 10DPO. This morning at 12DPO I got a very faint BFP with FMU that I thought it was an evap but then with SMU I got a darker positive. Same with yday. Yday I took around 4 tests lol. They were all BFP. But the one with FMU was the the lightest of all lines. So keep positive huni. It's still early in you cycle, wait a day or two and try again. :dust:


----------



## Frodi

Awe Mah! It's terrible to be going through that, I don't the exact same situation but I do just really want a baby! I want that big bfp probably as bad as any of you in here, I know I'm still young probably to,you guys (22, will be 23 in August) but my hubby and I have been the tether for 4.5 years and it just kinda seems like the next step and its beena long time coming to actually start. 

And CONGRATULATIONS BG!!! So many bfp! I'm so,excited for you! 
All you ladies are fantastic and I'm glad I've met you all!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww dont worry Frodi, im 21. 
My FMU test today was so light it worried me, but my SMU was much darker and visible. So try with both MU's :)


----------



## Frodi

There's a lot if mild car ping going on down there :( I think AF is on her way.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Car ping pong?


----------



## Frodi

brandonsgirl said:


> Car ping pong?

Lol! Sorry my ipad changed my words!! Lol I meant cramping. 

Oh and I feel like I always gotta poop (tmi sorry)


----------



## starbaby2404

mah0113 said:


> welcome to the thread starbaby!!
> 
> and..i tested again today haha. it looks the same...i didnt test w fmu so will test with fmu tomorrow and see what happens. tomorrow is 9 dpo..my last two bfps i got at NIGHT on 9 dpo [or so i think] I was due for af on thursday/friday..lets see what happens! the last two times it was negative every day until 9 dpo.
> 
> today was a rough day bc I had to go to a babyshower--that wasnt the rough part. I never feel "sad" about other people being pregnant, it actually makes me really happy. the rough part was going shopping for a gift and being in the baby section--was sobbing in the middle of target :cry:
> 
> I just want a baby so bad...I want it to be my turn to go to the baby dept and I want to buy stuff in the baby dept for MY baby. My first pregnancy the baby would have been born this past week...I just want a bfp :cry:

:hugs: awwww, honey, it's ok. I definitely understand. I am to the point were i can't watch TLC at all anymore...I find myself getting jealous, and almost having hatred toward the women on the pregnancy shows...most of them got pregnant so quickly....and they are all giggly and teary eyed....just wanna smack the crap out of them....feels like they are just rubbing it in....and here I am taking forever. It's not from a lack of BDing thats for sure...
Don't get me wrong, I have 2 kids, and they are absolutely beautiful. But I want to give my husband a child from his bloodline soooooooo bad. that would just put me on :cloud9: I think we all have our bad days. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## starbaby2404

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE!:flower::hugs:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Car ping pong?
> 
> Lol! Sorry my ipad changed my words!! Lol I meant cramping.
> 
> Oh and I feel like I always gotta poop (tmi sorry)Click to expand...

That's what I thought you meant lmao! Oh and yes! That's how I felt too about feeling like you need to poop. All good signs for you huni. I'm excited for you!


----------



## mah0113

thanks girls

brandsongirl, that makes me feel better--test was bfn this morning..or I guess the same as thepast few days with my imaginary line lol. I will test again later..I guess I shouldnt get too upset since its so early. 

happy mothers day everyone!


----------



## Themis

I would love to have a buddy. My DH and I have been trying for over a year. I am now getting some test done to see what is going on. I never dreamed it would take this long as it was not a problem for my mom.


----------



## Frodi

Welcome Themis! 

I hope these are all good. I took my temp for the first this morning and it's at 36.5C meaning 97.5F. So average body temp. Isn't it suppose to go up if your prego?


----------



## brandonsgirl

It is still early huni. Some people don't even get a positive until after their missed period. I'm so suprised that i got a bfp that im only just now starting to believe it. And will be taking another one tomorrow morning (SMU again, as FMU doesn't want to show for me) just to confirm it even more. So please don't be disheartened! You may be getting a - now, but in a couple days you could have a BFP too! I think i might have implanted early which is why my HCG is able to be picked up. You may have implanted later, so its taking a little while longer for your HCG to be picked up. iykwim!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Themis said:


> I would love to have a buddy. My DH and I have been trying for over a year. I am now getting some test done to see what is going on. I never dreamed it would take this long as it was not a problem for my mom.

Welcome to the thread :wave: I hope your tests go well and you can get some answers from them.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi said:


> Welcome Themis!
> 
> I hope these are all good. I took my temp for the first this morning and it's at 36.5C meaning 97.5F. So average body temp. Isn't it suppose to go up if your prego?

I believe it's meant to stay elevated or increase, yes. But you will have the same problem i had.. because you have started at a random time in your cycle, it will be hard for you to determine your pre-ovulation body temperature. Are you using a BBT? as these can be more precise. What i did, was watch my temps for a few days to determine if the are staying the same or increasing at all. And then took it from there. I had a dip (which could have been implantation you never know) and then they increased again. But because i didn't know my pre-O temp, i wasnt sure what was normal or high etc. 
This morning my temp was a little off. I went to temp (LO was yelling for me from the other room so i was trying to rush it) and it didn't beep at me to tell me it was done. So i took it out and had a look at it, and it was the same as yday but obviously hadn't settled on that so didnt beep. But when i took it out and it picked up room temp, it beeped etc. So i took it again really quick and it was lower then yday but still elevated. However, i'm not sure how much i trust it because of the confuffle of getting it all done. I hope all that made sense lol. So keep at it, and you should see a pattern soon!


----------



## Frodi

I'm not getting my hopes up it anything. I realize that I might not have even ovulated. Before I started the pill 7 years ago I had irregular periods. I'm kinda hoping my af comes so that I can start charting and doing it all. April it was just a ntnp but I'm as you were interested in how the body works. 

Obviously I want that bfp!! Lol but I won't be to disappointed if not. I've been emotional the last 2 days and today was just lying in bed looking at hubby and just started crying. Haha! It was so weird. He also told me yesterday he didn't want to go out with me bc I was just h a Meanie. I was so irritable. 

So I'll be all good any way just more pushing for a bfp. Lol :)


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> It is still early huni. Some people don't even get a positive until after their missed period. I'm so suprised that i got a bfp that im only just now starting to believe it. And will be taking another one tomorrow morning (SMU again, as FMU doesn't want to show for me) just to confirm it even more. So please don't be disheartened! You may be getting a - now, but in a couple days you could have a BFP too! I think i might have implanted early which is why my HCG is able to be picked up. You may have implanted later, so its taking a little while longer for your HCG to be picked up. iykwim!

thanks dear. I actually have a ridiculously short luteal phase, so I am 2-3 days late right now, even though I am only 9 dpo. Last two times, I got bfp the night of 2 days late--not sure if I o'd on the same day those months and if that was 9 dpo or 10/11 dpo...I just have to have patience. I still "feel" preg..ie sleepy and weird things with food. but I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Frodi

Well, I took another test today and it looks to me like there's an extremely faint line there. But it could just be my eyes playing tricks on me. But the negative line didn't even come up as dark as the control line. Does that even matter?


----------



## Frodi

Okay, sorry for another post, but I just checked the test I took yesterday and there is a faint bfp! I double checked with Hunny to see if I was seeing things. It was on a clear blue where the one I took today was a "Life" style brand. 
Can it show up a day later after it's 100% dry?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Do you mean the line that would confirm pregnancy didn't come up as dark as the control line ? Usually any line means a + I think. I know frer say even if the line is faint it's still +. Did you test with diluted urine?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi said:


> Okay, sorry for another post, but I just checked the test I took yesterday and there is a faint bfp! I double checked with Hunny to see if I was seeing things. It was on a clear blue where the one I took today was a "Life" style brand.
> Can it show up a day later after it's 100% dry?

I know most tests say don't read the test after the specified time. But also some tests have different sensitivity, do you know what each test sensitivity was ?


----------



## Frodi

Well, today's test was 3rd pee of the day after I woke up again and i feel like its a light trick or something bc I'm the only one who can see it. 
And the clear blue says disregard after 10 mins but I didn't wait long enough for it to be 10 mins before I stashed it back in the box. And I checked the stick and its still wet. So I may have peed on it too long or something. But that's the first test I've ever looked back at that shows a bfp


----------



## Frodi

Just checked all the sticks from the past 1.5 and none of them show a bfp other then this test from yesterday morning. :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Next time you take a test, pee in a cup and then dip the test into it for the amount of time specified in the pack. That's what i do, and i find it much easier. Plus it take the worry out of peeing correctly on the stick etc. 
Hope you get a darker BFP asap!


----------



## Frodi

Yah. I'm going to try that tomorrow morning. ;) 
Just got home from soccer and I'm dying! It also decided today that it wanted to hail!!! So I'll keep you ladies updated! :dust: to everyone


----------



## mah0113

good luck frodi!!!

i bought another pack of frer today so will test with fmu tomorrow morning..trying to control myself from testing tonight


----------



## Cutler101

Worse day everrrrrrrr i lost my grandpa today :'(


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> Worse day everrrrrrrr i lost my grandpa today :'(

Yeah I saw that on Facebook! :'( I'm so sorry Hun! 
I've never lost anyone that close to me in a few years so I don't know what to say other then, he's up with your other grandfather now and watching you from up high, giving you :dust: :)


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks . still VERY hurt and sad over it gotta go home tomorrow to see everyone . idk how im gonna be able to look at my mama and NOT cry .



but as far as my goes . Nothing new really beside some cramping other then that no signs . im 5DPO now . i get my pregnancy test strips today so looking forward to that . i wont be able to test till Tuesday cause i'll be back home then .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh cutler I'm so so sorry. That's terrible. I lost my Nan almost a year and a half ago now. I'm so sorry your having to experience that. :( :hugs:


----------



## Frodi

Morning ladies. 
So Just an update, took another test this morning with fmu and got another bfn. I waited to see within the allotted time slot. So the other test must be an Evap line or something. But it doesn't look grey in colour. So I guess I'm off to the dr's this morning to get the blood work. 
Only new "symptom" is the nausea when I woke up and now. And my temp has gone up from 37.6(99.7F) to 37.8C (100.04F) Still have the stuffy nose and i feel like my areolas are getting darker and larger. I feel like I'm having a hard time with bowel movements but that could just be because was lactose intolerant for so long, everything made me go. 
Anyways, I'll let you ladies know what's upas soon as I get my results back! And my testing strips should be here tomorrow! :)


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> Worse day everrrrrrrr i lost my grandpa today :'(

so sorry cutler! i pray you and your fam find peace in this difficult time :(:hugs:


----------



## mah0113

just finished catching up with the thread :)

SO I am 10 dpo today and I took a test with fmu and saw another faint line, but this one was def there and not imaginary! my husband also saw it, so that helps me in the "am i imagining this dept?" hahahha. BUT. I am cautiously optimistic..it is still so faint that pics dont show it..and I will take another test at night, bc both my bfps in the past were at night, whereas morning tests were negative, so maybe my body is weird. I am also going to ask my dr to order blood tests to confirm.


----------



## Frodi

Oooooo!! That's exciting Mah!! 
I've just made my appt for my doctor. 1220pm today Im going to see him. :s 
It makes me so nervous.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Good luck at the doctors! 

Mah, i got my faint BFP in the evening and then got an even fainter, practically not there line in the morning and a darker one later on. So its possible that your FMU doesnt show up as + on the tests but will do later in the day. That's how it was for me anyways. 

Frodi, the temp increase is good!


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks . its hard to deal with i dont take death lightly and its my moms father so i know she's taking it pretty hard "/

but i love the new signature :) did you ever take a digi to confirm ??


brandonsgirl said:


> Oh cutler I'm so so sorry. That's terrible. I lost my Nan almost a year and a half ago now. I'm so sorry your having to experience that. :( :hugs:


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks Mah :)


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Worse day everrrrrrrr i lost my grandpa today :'(
> 
> so sorry cutler! i pray you and your fam find peace in this difficult time :(:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## brandonsgirl

Thanks, didn't take a digi in the end. They were like £15 and apparently not as sensitive. But got another pack of FRER instead and took another one this morning.. line was darker :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (25).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mah0113

yay blood test ordered! i am showering and then going to the lab to get it done!


----------



## Cutler101

I hope you both get your BFP's . :dust::dust: Im only 5DPO very early to test but i get my test strips today so i plan to test for the hell of it loll .


Frodi said:


> Oooooo!! That's exciting Mah!!
> I've just made my appt for my doctor. 1220pm today Im going to see him. :s
> It makes me so nervous.




mah0113 said:


> just finished catching up with the thread :)
> 
> SO I am 10 dpo today and I took a test with fmu and saw another faint line, but this one was def there and not imaginary! my husband also saw it, so that helps me in the "am i imagining this dept?" hahahha. BUT. I am cautiously optimistic..it is still so faint that pics dont show it..and I will take another test at night, bc both my bfps in the past were at night, whereas morning tests were negative, so maybe my body is weird. I am also going to ask my dr to order blood tests to confirm.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Good luck Cutler, How many strips did you get? Enough to keep testing until AF would be due? 

Mah, yay :happydance: do you know when you will get the results? Do you have to wait long?


----------



## Cutler101

I ordered 25 test . and a box of clearblue digi test that contains 2 test . i plan to test twice a day till three days before AF because i feel like if i am pregnant it should show up by then .


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Good luck Cutler, How many strips did you get? Enough to keep testing until AF would be due?
> 
> Mah, yay :happydance: do you know when you will get the results? Do you have to wait long?

not sure..i checked online and it said sometimes you can get them back the same day, thats what im hoping for!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I hope you get the results today!


----------



## Frodi

Well ladies, I've peed in a cup and been poked at! 
Hopefully I get the results tomorrow but most likely not until Wednesday. As my blood work was done in thee afternoon after pick up....

Congrats again BG! That's definitely a positive! Lol 
Mah fingers crossed for good results for you too! 
And cutler, hearts to you girl! :dust: your way!! 

Can't wait to get my tests tomorrow


----------



## Cutler101

FX cross for you . I hope you get some good news :)


Frodi said:


> Well ladies, I've peed in a cup and been poked at!
> Hopefully I get the results tomorrow but most likely not until Wednesday. As my blood work was done in thee afternoon after pick up....
> 
> Congrats again BG! That's definitely a positive! Lol
> Mah fingers crossed for good results for you too!
> And cutler, hearts to you girl! :dust: your way!!
> 
> Can't wait to get my tests tomorrow


----------



## Cutler101

Anyone heard about baby aspirin *low dose* for implantation ?? I been taking it once a day since the day before ovulation . I keep reading good stories on it and im hoping it gives me my BFP ...


----------



## brandonsgirl

Good luck Frodi, hope you get good results.

Cutler, i've never heard of it before. Is it meant to aid implantation?


----------



## Cutler101

There is some research to suggest that taking a daily dose of baby aspirin can actually help with fertility as well. Baby aspirin helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus. This, in turn, makes the uterine lining healthier, and helps with successful implantation. Other studies suggest that aspirin actually increases the amount of activity in your ovaries, and allows your ovaries to release multiple eggs during ovulation. Some health care providers may actually prescribe baby aspirin if you are having trouble with fertility issues.

In addition, baby aspirin acts as a blood thinner and can possibly prevent issues with blood clotting, which have been connected with miscarriage. A low dose of aspirin makes your blood platelets less sticky, which allows blood to travel more freely through the placenta to your unborn baby. Often, baby aspirin is prescribed along with Heparin, which is an anticoagulant.


a girl on one of these post took it for the first time during one of her months ttc and got her BFP . she said its best to take it CD1 till BFP or AF which ever one comes first . i was already on CD6 so i was a little late but heard you can take it your whole cycle or after ovulation till BFP or AF .


----------



## mah0113

Frodi looks like well both get results tomorrow--lab tech said they run the tests at night and will know by tomorrow, but they sai the dr will have to call them because it takes a few days to get the info to them so if I want to know tomorrow then I need to have them call. I'm trying to figure out how to have then call without seeming annoying haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

Just say the lab techs told you to call the dr and mention that they needed the dr to call for results. I'm sure they get it all the time. Call early enough to give them time to call between patients n stuff.


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Just say the lab techs told you to call the dr and mention that they needed the dr to call for results. I'm sure they get it all the time. Call early enough to give them time to call between patients n stuff.


thats true! so anxious for tomorrow!! i am going to tae another pee test tonight tho..if its positive I might pass out :) i literally traveled with my pee test today to check if i could see the line all day or if it was imaginary hahah


----------



## Frodi

Haha!! Mah you're so funny!!! I would totally do that too!! 
Most likely mine won't be in until Wednesday but I'm keeping them crossed its good news. 
Man I'd like this non stop snot nose to go away. It's so gross even after I nap its so overwhelming is makes me nauseous! And I know I don't have a cold or anything. Anyone ever had this before? 
And my areolas are the size of a jaw breaker! Lol


----------



## Frodi

Here is the test that I found after. I'm not sure if thats a evap line or... but from what I've read evap looks grey in colour and that defiantly looks blue to me


----------



## Frodi

And here is the other one. I kinda see a extremely faint blue line, but I feel like it's just my eyes and head playing tricks. I showed my co- worker and he said that he may see it too. It's kinda off to the left a bit.


----------



## Cutler101

I deff see something on the first test . FX , i hope it's a start of a BFP :)


----------



## Mommy Cat

Hi! I'm new here and this is my first time to join a group here on the Internet. I live happily with my boyfriend and we have been trying to conceive since October 2012. I've been getting anxious because every month that passes, makes me think " this will be the month." Just earlier, (May 14, 2013 at around 7 pm) I took a pregnancy test and it was a FAINT POSITIVE.. This makes me anxious because I really wanted a clear test result to ease my anxiety.

I hope someone can help me get out of this "funk." My first day of my last period was on April 12, 2013 and I had sex with my boyfriend on April 30, 2013. I am supposedly ovulating because I am on the 32 day cycle. 

Am I pregnant? I just want to be so bad! I'm staring at the test and I don't know what to make of the faint line. :wacko:


----------



## mah0113

Mommy Cat said:


> Hi! I'm new here and this is my first time to join a group here on the Internet. I live happily with my boyfriend and we have been trying to conceive since October 2012. I've been getting anxious because every month that passes, makes me think " this will be the month." Just earlier, (May 14, 2013 at around 7 pm) I took a pregnancy test and it was a FAINT POSITIVE.. This makes me anxious because I really wanted a clear test result to ease my anxiety.
> 
> I hope someone can help me get out of this "funk." My first day of my last period was on April 12, 2013 and I had sex with my boyfriend on April 30, 2013. I am supposedly ovulating because I am on the 32 day cycle.
> 
> Am I pregnant? I just want to be so bad! I'm staring at the test and I don't know what to make of the faint line. :wacko:

welcome to thread! we are cycle twins :) except that mine is 28 days--this cycle my spotting started april 12 and full flow april 13, my hubby and I bd on april 30 and may 2 [and other days around that time that are not as critical lol] and I o'd on may 1. I got a faint positive yesterday as well, at 10 dpo and went in for quantitative hcg bloods to confirm one way or the other. I figured if faint is showing up in pee then it must be in the blood too. I am out of tests right now so antsy bc I can test again but it seems to me like most people get their bfp 12 dpo---so i guess its good i cant test today :wacko: 

are you sure you o'd on april 30-may 1? If so, I would be confident in the faint bfp and wait until tomorrow and test again.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Mommy Cat said:


> Hi! I'm new here and this is my first time to join a group here on the Internet. I live happily with my boyfriend and we have been trying to conceive since October 2012. I've been getting anxious because every month that passes, makes me think " this will be the month." Just earlier, (May 14, 2013 at around 7 pm) I took a pregnancy test and it was a FAINT POSITIVE.. This makes me anxious because I really wanted a clear test result to ease my anxiety.
> 
> I hope someone can help me get out of this "funk." My first day of my last period was on April 12, 2013 and I had sex with my boyfriend on April 30, 2013. I am supposedly ovulating because I am on the 32 day cycle.
> 
> Am I pregnant? I just want to be so bad! I'm staring at the test and I don't know what to make of the faint line. :wacko:

Hello, welcome to the tread :wave: You will find this website a great source of information and support. The first day of my last period was also the 12/04/13. But that was my withdrawal bleed from the pill. I think it ov'd on the 30th aswell. So keep testing through the next couple of days. Did you use first morning urine for the test? 



Frodi said:


> And here is the other one. I kinda see a extremely faint blue line, but I feel like it's just my eyes and head playing tricks. I showed my co- worker and he said that he may see it too. It's kinda off to the left a bit.
> View attachment 614105
> 
> 
> View attachment 614107


I have heard that blue dye tests aren't very good when trying to read them etc. Could you maybe test with a red dye test? As they seem to be more reliable?


----------



## mah0113

frodi, i agree with brandonsgirl--i dont like blue dye tests and never use them and have heard by many women on here and other forums not to trust them--if you can get a pink dye test I would def do it


----------



## Cutler101

Welcome :) If you've read through this post you'd see that we all support each other through this and give each other good advice . we can be your support team through this . ive been ttc now for a year with NO LUCK . i went on the pill and hoping i get my BFP this month . Brandonsgirl got her BFP the first month off the pill so she's given me hope that i'll get mines too haaaa . :dust:


Mommy Cat said:


> Hi! I'm new here and this is my first time to join a group here on the Internet. I live happily with my boyfriend and we have been trying to conceive since October 2012. I've been getting anxious because every month that passes, makes me think " this will be the month." Just earlier, (May 14, 2013 at around 7 pm) I took a pregnancy test and it was a FAINT POSITIVE.. This makes me anxious because I really wanted a clear test result to ease my anxiety.
> 
> I hope someone can help me get out of this "funk." My first day of my last period was on April 12, 2013 and I had sex with my boyfriend on April 30, 2013. I am supposedly ovulating because I am on the 32 day cycle.
> 
> Am I pregnant? I just want to be so bad! I'm staring at the test and I don't know what to make of the faint line. :wacko:


----------



## BBWttc29

well today af is supposed to come so far she hasnt appeared. I also usually get a weird smell down there a few days before she is due and I dont have anything. Im still having some cramping, Gas, quick periodic shooting pains down there. still hopeful these all are good signs


----------



## BBWttc29

also my ticker says I should be on my next cycle but still havent had af so we will see


----------



## Cutler101

Have you tested ??


----------



## BBWttc29

Not yet I think Im a little afraid to get a negative. since af is technically due today i am waiting to see what happens the rest of the week


----------



## Cutler101

Its usually safe to test by now but i understand NO ONE likes seeing a BFN .


----------



## Cutler101

I wanna test everyday till AF but something is telling me to just test the 19th/20th . idk i think i might hold off till then .


----------



## Frodi

Hi ladies. Just got my tests in the mail and I took 2 of them!! Haha they are the red dye ones. They are definitely BFN! :( but the opk has a faint 2nd line. What does that mean? 
Also, dr's haven't called yet, so I think I might give them a call today, even though I feel annoying calling them! 
Temps gone up again! So I guess what's a good sign. When you've o'd your temp goes down right?


----------



## Frodi

Mommy Cat said:


> Hi! I'm new here and this is my first time to join a group here on the Internet. I live happily with my boyfriend and we have been trying to conceive since October 2012. I've been getting anxious because every month that passes, makes me think " this will be the month." Just earlier, (May 14, 2013 at around 7 pm) I took a pregnancy test and it was a FAINT POSITIVE.. This makes me anxious because I really wanted a clear test result to ease my anxiety.
> 
> I hope someone can help me get out of this "funk." My first day of my last period was on April 12, 2013 and I had sex with my boyfriend on April 30, 2013. I am supposedly ovulating because I am on the 32 day cycle.
> 
> Am I pregnant? I just want to be so bad! I'm staring at the test and I don't know what to make of the faint line. :wacko:

Welcome to the thread!! Hope you get your BFP!! This is a great group of gals who are super supportive!! Good luck on your results! :dust: your way


----------



## mah0113

I am annoyed bc I don't have any more pee tests!! I want to test again. I had a TON of cm mixed with left over progesterone that was tinged peach-- it's the first time I got peach tinged progesterone discharge but I have heard other women say they get it---not sure if that implantation spotting or my cervix being irritated and bleeding a little---ahhhh please call me back doctors office!! Although if it's implantation then the bloods will be negative anyway


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> Hi ladies. Just got my tests in the mail and I took 2 of them!! Haha they are the red dye ones. They are definitely BFN! :( but the opk has a faint 2nd line. What does that mean?
> Also, dr's haven't called yet, so I think I might give them a call today, even though I feel annoying calling them!
> Temps gone up again! So I guess what's a good sign. When you've o'd your temp goes down right?

Opks have faint second lines cycle round for women because there's always a little lh in our system...but don't feel annoying calling them! I did and it wasn't so bad! She said she'll have the dr call me back. Just bite the bullet and do it :) I'm sure there's more annoying women than us in the world hehehe 

Also, high temps are good---when you ovulate your temp goes up---pre o temps are lower..so if they've been higher since o and are staying high it's a good sign :) they drop if you're not preg and then af starts---the extra progesterone is what keeps the temps elevated


----------



## Frodi

It's gone up today. Temps starting sun-36.5, mon 36.8, tues 37.3


----------



## mah0113

hcg beta is negative :(:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Cutler101

Because of the similarity of hCG and LH at the molecular level, ovulation tests can detect pregnancy as well. The difference between hCG and LH is a beta subunit attached to the hCG. The website peeonastick.com illustrates the difference by describing LH and hCG as identical twins. The difference between them is that hCG is wearing a hat and LH is not. So the ovulation test will turn positive when it detects either one of the identical twins. But because pregnancy tests are also looking for the hat on the twin, a pregnancy test will not turn positive during ovulation. So if you are pregnant, an ovulation test will turn positive.



if your are pregnant and test with a ovulation test it will turn POSITIVE right away . a faint line is just the LH in your urine . they say we ALWAYS have that in our urine no matter what reason why we always get some type of faint line if your using the test and not ovulating .


Frodi said:


> Hi ladies. Just got my tests in the mail and I took 2 of them!! Haha they are the red dye ones. They are definitely BFN! :( but the opk has a faint 2nd line. What does that mean?
> Also, dr's haven't called yet, so I think I might give them a call today, even though I feel annoying calling them!
> Temps gone up again! So I guess what's a good sign. When you've o'd your temp goes down right?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi said:


> Hi ladies. Just got my tests in the mail and I took 2 of them!! Haha they are the red dye ones. They are definitely BFN! :( but the opk has a faint 2nd line. What does that mean?
> Also, dr's haven't called yet, so I think I might give them a call today, even though I feel annoying calling them!
> Temps gone up again! So I guess what's a good sign. When you've o'd your temp goes down right?

Ovulation sticks will generally have a faint line on them. Most say that opk with no line before the control line means its invalid. 2 lines, but the control being darker means its negative. And two lines, with the test line being as dark or darker as the control line means a positive. Keep testing with your opks and see if it gets any darker as you never know you might just be gearing up to ovulate. 

Although, regarding the temping. Yes, temps will be higher after ovulation and will stay elevated if pregnant. If your AF is on its way, your temps will usually drop the day of or the day before, and AF will start. If your pregnant, temps will stay elevated i think. Although, around ovulation your temps will dip slightly for around 3 days and then go right up to signal ovulation had passed. Also around implantation your temps will usually dip slightly and then go back up. 



mah0113 said:


> hcg beta is negative :(:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh i'm so sorry! But like you said, if your only just implanting now, then your tests would have been neg anyways. Leave it like 2 or 3 days and test again! I think thats how long it takes for the HCG to build up.


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> It's gone up today. Temps starting sun-36.5, mon 36.8, tues 37.3

are you sure you didnt just o this past weekend?


----------



## Cutler101

awww im sorry love . your not out till AF shows . :hugs:


mah0113 said:


> hcg beta is negative :(:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Oh i'm so sorry! But like you said, if your only just implanting now, then your tests would have been neg anyways. Leave it like 2 or 3 days and test again! I think thats how long it takes for the HCG to build up.


thanks. yeah I just dont want to go thru the disappointment twice--once right now and then again in 3 days when I test and its negative. I am going to assume this month is a bust and just stay on the progesterone and test again ad 14 dpo just to be safe. I kind of had a feeling when my 9 dpo/10 dpo tests werent a clear positive--the past two bfps I knew by then. I know every preg is different, but I have only been preg twice and both times I found out at the exact same time. I know 10 dpo can possibly be a little early for bloods as well if I implanted late, but I guess the chances of a bfp this month are pretty low at this point.

it sucks doing everything..timing it, temping, taking vitamins...and then nothing :cry: i think what makes me more upset is thinking about the long road ahead of this cycle..and now with the progesterone my cycles are much longer..so if i stop the prog in 3 days, I prob wont get my period until 8 or 9 days from now...and then it will be another 21 days till i ovulate..and 14 more days till I see yet another bfn. i cant do this anymore :cry:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh huni, i feel for you i really do! But you still have all of us on here, that will support you and help you through the long times :)


----------



## mah0113

brandonsgirl said:


> Oh huni, i feel for you i really do! But you still have all of us on here, that will support you and help you through the long times :)

thank you dear. I just needed a good cry and feel better now.


----------



## Frodi

I'm sorry to hear about your results Mah. Mine came back neg also. I just called them. :'( 
But I was half expecting it. I was irregular before I started the pill so my doctor thinks I'm going to return back to that cycle. 

but I thought I would post the pics of the tests I took today, because I'm not 100% sure how to read the opk.


----------



## Frodi

Frodi said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your results Mah. Mine came back neg also. I just called them. :'(
> But I was half expecting it. I was irregular before I started the pill so my doctor thinks I'm going to return back to that cycle.
> 
> but I thought I would post the pics of the tests I took today, because I'm not 100% sure how to read the opk.



Was with FMU. 


and this one I just took. before I heard back from the doctor. with SMU.


----------



## Frodi

mah0113 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> It's gone up today. Temps starting sun-36.5, mon 36.8, tues 37.3
> 
> are you sure you didnt just o this past weekend?Click to expand...

My app that I follow said that yesterday was suppose to be my O day... So I don't know. I haven't had any kind of ewcm since last month.


----------



## Cutler101

I dont see a line and the line on the ovulation doesn't mean anything its just the LH surge that us females always have in our urine . Did you read my post why you can still get a faint line one a ovulation test & not be pregnant ???


Frodi said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your results Mah. Mine came back neg also. I just called them. :'(
> But I was half expecting it. I was irregular before I started the pill so my doctor thinks I'm going to return back to that cycle.
> 
> but I thought I would post the pics of the tests I took today, because I'm not 100% sure how to read the opk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 614427
> 
> Was with FMU.
> 
> View attachment 614429
> 
> and this one I just took. before I heard back from the doctor. with SMU.Click to expand...


----------



## Frodi

Yeah Cutler, I did read it. I just wanted another set of eyes to take a look at what I was looking at. 
But not BFP for me this month. 

So, with opk do you do a test every pee during your ovulation period?


----------



## Cutler101

if you have ovulation test strips you test once at 12pm and then once again at 8pm but if you have the digi then you can test whenever ive heard the test strips give false positives reason why some ladies test twice a day . i usually test from CD12-CD16 . thats cause i know ill ovulate CD14/15 .


----------



## Cutler101

Any of you ladies have sore itchy boobs coming off the pill ?? the first two weeks being off i was fine till the end of the week now my boobs are itchy and a little sore and idk why . its KILLING ME !!!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Frodi

Yeah I do!! 
That's why I thought I may have been pregnant. My boobs have been uber sensitive since I've stopped taking the pill.

And thanks for the helpful ovulation tips.


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies can I join in? I'm on cd18 just ovulated on cd 14/15


----------



## Frodi

Sure!! Welcome to the thread!!


----------



## genesismarie

@frodi thank you!


----------



## Cutler101

But i would think my boobs would be like this the first week off or second not the third weeks .


----------



## Cutler101

@Genesismarie: when is AF due ??


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> But i would think my boobs would be like this the first week off or second not the third weeks .

Yeah, mine has been sore and itchy for the 3 weeks and I stopped bc April 01. 
I dunno what it is but damn it's annoying !


----------



## Cutler101

If i don't move to much their ok but my hubby always grabbing on them and it ANNOYS the hell outta me . Im like dude their sore he's say sorry babe just being a guy lmfao .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> @Genesismarie: when is AF due ??

she is due on the 23rd.... ugh such a wait but so far im taking it pretty good lol


----------



## Frodi

Yeah! Lol my guys the same! He's love him
Some boobie grabbing even of their tender. He seems to always forget! Lol


----------



## Cutler101

Wow mines is due on the 24th . Im hoping it stsrts the 22nd so i have a 28cycle day all over again loll .


----------



## Cutler101

Lmfao men what are we gonna do with them ??


Frodi said:


> Yeah! Lol my guys the same! He's love him
> Some boobie grabbing even of their tender. He seems to always forget! Lol


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> Wow mines is due on the 24th . Im hoping it stsrts the 22nd so i have a 28cycle day all over again loll .

hopefully you get a bfp and dont have to worry about counting down af for awhile


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> Lmfao men what are we gonna do with them ??
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! Lol my guys the same! He's love him
> Some boobie grabbing even of their tender. He seems to always forget! LolClick to expand...

Bahahaha I don't know! Their probably never gonna learn.


----------



## mah0113

frodi, I started testing as soon as af was over just to get some kind of idea as to when I o, even tho I kind of knew I o super late. if i were you, Id get a 50 pack off of amazon and use it in conjunction with the clear blue--it will save you headaches. 

my boobs are actually kind of burning and slightly sore..it might be the progesterone. im going to invest in the clearblue for next month since the wondfo strips alone made me crazy.

frodi, you may also have not o'd this month if it was your first month off bcp. have you been keeping track of your temps on fertility friend?


----------



## Frodi

mah0113 said:


> frodi, I started testing as soon as af was over just to get some kind of idea as to when I o, even tho I kind of knew I o super late. if i were you, Id get a 50 pack off of amazon and use it in conjunction with the clear blue--it will save you headaches.
> 
> my boobs are actually kind of burning and slightly sore..it might be the progesterone. im going to invest in the clearblue for next month since the wondfo strips alone made me crazy.
> 
> frodi, you may also have not o'd this month if it was your first month off bcp. have you been keeping track of your temps on fertility friend?

I just started temping on sunday. I didn't like the app for fertility friend I'm using something call Pink pad. I also am using a my days app on my phone. 
But I was also pretty irregular before i started the pill and my doctor thinks i'm just going to revert back to that cycle. 
So, instead of trying I'm just gonna temp and watch how things go so that I can get a hang and an idea of how my body works right now. 7 years on bc and I'm totally lost lol


----------



## Cutler101

girll i hope we both get one . im suck of ttc now a yeah is to damn long haaa .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Wow mines is due on the 24th . Im hoping it stsrts the 22nd so i have a 28cycle day all over again loll .
> 
> hopefully you get a bfp and dont have to worry about counting down af for awhileClick to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

I dont know how to feel about this but i gotta let it out . i have a fb friend we became close because we both were ttc . well she stopped trying and i went on the pill then a month later on the pill she pops up pregnant and said i guess when you stop trying it happens on its own ok congrats to her im happy for her but weeks later she comes to me and is like is it normal to have cramping while pregnant i said yes it is unless your bleeding and cramping then id go to the ER . then she goes ok thanks i FORGOT how it feels to be pregnant YOU KNOW ! i swear it felt like she was throwing it in my face i mean WHY asks someone you know has been ttc for a year that question ?? im SURE she has friends and stuff that could have answered that or even google . well more weeks later she hits me up and is like her dr pretty much said it looked like she had a m/c i was supportive and gave her some advice then finds out she's still pregnant . but goes on about how she's getting big for 6wks and im like well i think it could be twins she said now i dont need twins and i dont want them everyone who has twins think their all that * mind you i HAVE twin daughters who are 3* and i told her its now as bad as she think so now today she found she's having twins I TOLD HER so and it like me and hubby so happy and ect and i told her i thought you didnt like twins she goes well my twins yes but other peoples no they make a big deal about it but she has all over her facebook about what she's going to name them and saying what gender she wants and ect sorry but to me she seems to be rubbing it in my face ... i think she's being a bitch on purpose . what do you guys think ??


----------



## BBWttc29

Cutler101 said:


> I dont know how to feel about this but i gotta let it out . i have a fb friend we became close because we both were ttc . well she stopped trying and i went on the pill then a month later on the pill she pops up pregnant and said i guess when you stop trying it happens on its own ok congrats to her im happy for her but weeks later she comes to me and is like is it normal to have cramping while pregnant i said yes it is unless your bleeding and cramping then id go to the ER . then she goes ok thanks i FORGOT how it feels to be pregnant YOU KNOW ! i swear it felt like she was throwing it in my face i mean WHY asks someone you know has been ttc for a year that question ?? im SURE she has friends and stuff that could have answered that or even google . well more weeks later she hits me up and is like her dr pretty much said it looked like she had a m/c i was supportive and gave her some advice then finds out she's still pregnant . but goes on about how she's getting big for 6wks and im like well i think it could be twins she said now i dont need twins and i dont want them everyone who has twins think their all that * mind you i HAVE twin daughters who are 3* and i told her its now as bad as she think so now today she found she's having twins I TOLD HER so and it like me and hubby so happy and ect and i told her i thought you didnt like twins she goes well my twins yes but other peoples no they make a big deal about it but she has all over her facebook about what she's going to name them and saying what gender she wants and ect sorry but to me she seems to be rubbing it in my face ... i think she's being a bitch on purpose . what do you guys think ??

She definitely seems insensitive and caddy


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> girll i hope we both get one . im suck of ttc now a yeah is to damn long haaa .
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Wow mines is due on the 24th . Im hoping it stsrts the 22nd so i have a 28cycle day all over again loll .
> 
> hopefully you get a bfp and dont have to worry about counting down af for awhileClick to expand...Click to expand...

Yeah I feel the same way I'm sick off TTC. Definitely going to take a break no birth control but not going to actively try.

& about your friend....its hard to day if she's doing it on purpose. Some situations just bring out a person's true self. She sounds very selfish & insensitive. She maybe happy about being pregnant & about having twins & maybe that is bringing out her true self her true nature. & sometimes in life you have to pause and reevaluate your life & the people you have let in it....


----------



## Cutler101

Same boat with you if i dont get my BFP this month then im done . its to damn stressful loll .


but yeah im feeling like if your pregnant and you KNOW someone who has been ttc FOREVER dont run to them about your pregnancy problems because they wish they were going through them too . but i guess thats just me. and i dont mind her asking questions if it might relate to me in some way but asking about the cramping like come on thats a simple question that can be answered if you googled it .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> girll i hope we both get one . im suck of ttc now a yeah is to damn long haaa .
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Wow mines is due on the 24th . Im hoping it stsrts the 22nd so i have a 28cycle day all over again loll .
> 
> hopefully you get a bfp and dont have to worry about counting down af for awhileClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel the same way I'm sick off TTC. Definitely going to take a break no birth control but not going to actively try.
> 
> & about your friend....its hard to day if she's doing it on purpose. Some situations just bring out a person's true self. She sounds very selfish & insensitive. She maybe happy about being pregnant & about having twins & maybe that is bringing out her true self her true nature. & sometimes in life you have to pause and reevaluate your life & the people you have let in it....Click to expand...


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> I dont know how to feel about this but i gotta let it out . i have a fb friend we became close because we both were ttc . well she stopped trying and i went on the pill then a month later on the pill she pops up pregnant and said i guess when you stop trying it happens on its own ok congrats to her im happy for her but weeks later she comes to me and is like is it normal to have cramping while pregnant i said yes it is unless your bleeding and cramping then id go to the ER . then she goes ok thanks i FORGOT how it feels to be pregnant YOU KNOW ! i swear it felt like she was throwing it in my face i mean WHY asks someone you know has been ttc for a year that question ?? im SURE she has friends and stuff that could have answered that or even google . well more weeks later she hits me up and is like her dr pretty much said it looked like she had a m/c i was supportive and gave her some advice then finds out she's still pregnant . but goes on about how she's getting big for 6wks and im like well i think it could be twins she said now i dont need twins and i dont want them everyone who has twins think their all that * mind you i HAVE twin daughters who are 3* and i told her its now as bad as she think so now today she found she's having twins I TOLD HER so and it like me and hubby so happy and ect and i told her i thought you didnt like twins she goes well my twins yes but other peoples no they make a big deal about it but she has all over her facebook about what she's going to name them and saying what gender she wants and ect sorry but to me she seems to be rubbing it in my face ... i think she's being a bitch on purpose . what do you guys think ??

To me that sounds very insensitive. If you guys were close then she would know how much you have been struggling to get pregnant yourself and if she was a good friend she would/should be kinda sensitive to your feelings. 
About the Twin thing I honestly think that was a jab towards you and twins, because OBVIOUSLY you have twin girls (who I might add are ADORABLE!!!) and to be honest, shes not worth your ugh! I know people like that who think they have to one up everyone at EVERYTHING! so much so that they are willing to lie about events to do so!!! 

And it looks like we will all be taking some time away from actively conceiving so I guess we need to find a new topic to talk about! lol Whatcha say ladies?


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah I totally agree with on pregnant girls complaining to TTCing friends. It's just not okay. But everyone is different though. I hope you can express how you feel to her without loosing it lol its hard for me with some friends so I'm with you


----------



## Cutler101

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG . i had tested a few hrs ago and left the test because i was SURE it would be a negative so i went and looked back at it and it was a FAINT line. i just ran in the room and told hubby to come look at it and he seen it too . im gonna post a picture i HOPE its the start of a BFP & NOT a evap .


----------



## Cutler101

the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think . 
 



Attached Files:







16 (1).jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .

I do see the very faint line there!!!! :D 
Congrats Lady!


----------



## Cutler101

I got my FX and hope its a BFP & NOT a evap since idk what time frame the line popped up . i think imma go buy some FRER tomorrow and make an appointment with my dr to come in monday for blood work .


Frodi said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> I do see the very faint line there!!!! :D
> Congrats Lady!Click to expand...


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> I got my FX and hope its a BFP & NOT a evap since idk what time frame the line popped up . i think imma go buy some FRER tomorrow and make an appointment with my dr to come in monday for blood work .
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> I do see the very faint line there!!!! :D
> Congrats Lady!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Yeah, that sounds like agood idea! but it looks good to me! my FX are crossed for you too!!!!!
Here is some :dust: to help with good results


----------



## Cutler101

i just tested again and got a faint line again .... im getting excited since ive been ttc now for 11mnts & im scared its an evap line .


have you been testing ??


----------



## Frodi

No, Haven't tested since this morning but I got confirmation from doctor today that its a BFN!! :'(
So right now, I'm just going to temp and see when and if AF shows up.. I'm 16 days past when AF was due. So it looks like I'm going to go back to be irregular. :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

mah0113 said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni, i feel for you i really do! But you still have all of us on here, that will support you and help you through the long times :)
> 
> thank you dear. I just needed a good cry and feel better now.Click to expand...

Sometimes a good cry is all we need to get our emotions out. I really really hope next month is your month huni. 



Frodi said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your results Mah. Mine came back neg also. I just called them. :'(
> But I was half expecting it. I was irregular before I started the pill so my doctor thinks I'm going to return back to that cycle.
> 
> but I thought I would post the pics of the tests I took today, because I'm not 100% sure how to read the opk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 614427
> 
> Was with FMU.
> 
> View attachment 614429
> 
> and this one I just took. before I heard back from the doctor. with SMU.Click to expand...




Frodi said:


> Yeah Cutler, I did read it. I just wanted another set of eyes to take a look at what I was looking at.
> But not BFP for me this month.
> 
> So, with opk do you do a test every pee during your ovulation period?

When I did opks test I would test with 3rd or 4th urine. Like just before I got in the shower. And then depending on how my body was (cm, cramps, headache etc) then I would test again later in the day. Although the clear blue ones say to test with FMU. 



Cutler101 said:


> Any of you ladies have sore itchy boobs coming off the pill ?? the first two weeks being off i was fine till the end of the week now my boobs are itchy and a little sore and idk why . its KILLING ME !!!!! :wacko::wacko:

I didn't experience this much at all. But I do remember waking up on night and rolling over and subconsciously itched my boob. I remember thinking oh that was odd and went back to sleep lol. 



genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies can I join in? I'm on cd18 just ovulated on cd 14/15

Hiya :wave: welcome to the thread. It's a great support system. :) 



Cutler101 said:


> I dont know how to feel about this but i gotta let it out . i have a fb friend we became close because we both were ttc . well she stopped trying and i went on the pill then a month later on the pill she pops up pregnant and said i guess when you stop trying it happens on its own ok congrats to her im happy for her but weeks later she comes to me and is like is it normal to have cramping while pregnant i said yes it is unless your bleeding and cramping then id go to the ER . then she goes ok thanks i FORGOT how it feels to be pregnant YOU KNOW ! i swear it felt like she was throwing it in my face i mean WHY asks someone you know has been ttc for a year that question ?? im SURE she has friends and stuff that could have answered that or even google . well more weeks later she hits me up and is like her dr pretty much said it looked like she had a m/c i was supportive and gave her some advice then finds out she's still pregnant . but goes on about how she's getting big for 6wks and im like well i think it could be twins she said now i dont need twins and i dont want them everyone who has twins think their all that * mind you i HAVE twin daughters who are 3* and i told her its now as bad as she think so now today she found she's having twins I TOLD HER so and it like me and hubby so happy and ect and i told her i thought you didnt like twins she goes well my twins yes but other peoples no they make a big deal about it but she has all over her facebook about what she's going to name them and saying what gender she wants and ect sorry but to me she seems to be rubbing it in my face ... i think she's being a bitch on purpose . what do you guys think ??

Hmm, this is tricky. It does seem she is being genuinely insensitive. But apart from the lack of discretion, she may just be excited and wanting to tell her friend about how she is feeling. As you we're TTC at the same time, maybe she thought she could confide in you. Although I do think the twins comment was a bit of a dig :( sorry Hun. 



Cutler101 said:


> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .

How long did you leave the test before checking it Hun?


----------



## Cutler101

i honestly hours loll wasnt till i was going to bed that i went and checked it . i took another one and see a aint line on that one too .


brandonsgirl said:


> mah0113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni, i feel for you i really do! But you still have all of us on here, that will support you and help you through the long times :)
> 
> thank you dear. I just needed a good cry and feel better now.Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes a good cry is all we need to get our emotions out. I really really hope next month is your month huni.
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your results Mah. Mine came back neg also. I just called them. :'(
> But I was half expecting it. I was irregular before I started the pill so my doctor thinks I'm going to return back to that cycle.
> 
> but I thought I would post the pics of the tests I took today, because I'm not 100% sure how to read the opk.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 614427
> 
> Was with FMU.
> 
> View attachment 614429
> 
> and this one I just took. before I heard back from the doctor. with SMU.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Cutler, I did read it. I just wanted another set of eyes to take a look at what I was looking at.
> But not BFP for me this month.
> 
> So, with opk do you do a test every pee during your ovulation period?Click to expand...
> 
> When I did opks test I would test with 3rd or 4th urine. Like just before I got in the shower. And then depending on how my body was (cm, cramps, headache etc) then I would test again later in the day. Although the clear blue ones say to test with FMU.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies have sore itchy boobs coming off the pill ?? the first two weeks being off i was fine till the end of the week now my boobs are itchy and a little sore and idk why . its KILLING ME !!!!! :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't experience this much at all. But I do remember waking up on night and rolling over and subconsciously itched my boob. I remember thinking oh that was odd and went back to sleep lol.
> 
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join in? I'm on cd18 just ovulated on cd 14/15Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya :wave: welcome to the thread. It's a great support system. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know how to feel about this but i gotta let it out . i have a fb friend we became close because we both were ttc . well she stopped trying and i went on the pill then a month later on the pill she pops up pregnant and said i guess when you stop trying it happens on its own ok congrats to her im happy for her but weeks later she comes to me and is like is it normal to have cramping while pregnant i said yes it is unless your bleeding and cramping then id go to the ER . then she goes ok thanks i FORGOT how it feels to be pregnant YOU KNOW ! i swear it felt like she was throwing it in my face i mean WHY asks someone you know has been ttc for a year that question ?? im SURE she has friends and stuff that could have answered that or even google . well more weeks later she hits me up and is like her dr pretty much said it looked like she had a m/c i was supportive and gave her some advice then finds out she's still pregnant . but goes on about how she's getting big for 6wks and im like well i think it could be twins she said now i dont need twins and i dont want them everyone who has twins think their all that * mind you i HAVE twin daughters who are 3* and i told her its now as bad as she think so now today she found she's having twins I TOLD HER so and it like me and hubby so happy and ect and i told her i thought you didnt like twins she goes well my twins yes but other peoples no they make a big deal about it but she has all over her facebook about what she's going to name them and saying what gender she wants and ect sorry but to me she seems to be rubbing it in my face ... i think she's being a bitch on purpose . what do you guys think ??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, this is tricky. It does seem she is being genuinely insensitive. But apart from the lack of discretion, she may just be excited and wanting to tell her friend about how she is feeling. As you we're TTC at the same time, maybe she thought she could confide in you. Although I do think the twins comment was a bit of a dig :( sorry Hun.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think . Click to expand...
> 
> How long did you leave the test before checking it Hun?Click to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

awww. when you stopped the pill did you get your cycle ??


Frodi said:


> No, Haven't tested since this morning but I got confirmation from doctor today that its a BFN!! :'(
> So right now, I'm just going to temp and see when and if AF shows up.. I'm 16 days past when AF was due. So it looks like I'm going to go back to be irregular. :(


----------



## Cutler101

they arent in order . the darkest line is the one i just tested with an hr ago the second is the one i tested with and left for hours .

 



Attached Files:







17 (1).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









17 (2).jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> awww. when you stopped the pill did you get your cycle ??
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> No, Haven't tested since this morning but I got confirmation from doctor today that its a BFN!! :'(
> So right now, I'm just going to temp and see when and if AF shows up.. I'm 16 days past when AF was due. So it looks like I'm going to go back to be irregular. :(Click to expand...

I started bleeding April 01 that morning and that night I stopped my pill. And I haven't had anything since then


----------



## brandonsgirl

Frodi, what pill were you taking? Did you have a placebo pill for the week you would be on the pill? Or did you stop taking the pill for a week once you finished 3 weeks and then restart? 

Cutler, keep testing! hope your line gets darker!


----------



## Cutler101

Have you've talked to your dr ??


Frodi said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> awww. when you stopped the pill did you get your cycle ??
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> No, Haven't tested since this morning but I got confirmation from doctor today that its a BFN!! :'(
> So right now, I'm just going to temp and see when and if AF shows up.. I'm 16 days past when AF was due. So it looks like I'm going to go back to be irregular. :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started bleeding April 01 that morning and that night I stopped my pill. And I haven't had anything since thenClick to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks im about to call my dr and make an appointment to get a blood test . 

how are you though ?? feeling pregnant yet ??


brandonsgirl said:


> Frodi, what pill were you taking? Did you have a placebo pill for the week you would be on the pill? Or did you stop taking the pill for a week once you finished 3 weeks and then restart?
> 
> Cutler, keep testing! hope your line gets darker!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah, i've had heartburn on and off since finding out. And have an achy stretching feeling down below. I'm also super tired.. ended up falling asleep through wall-e today lol. Then woke up starving even though i ate before falling asleep and only slept for like 40 mins. Lol


----------



## Cutler101

Just made my appointment i go in early friday morning at 9:45 . by then i'll be 9DPO so im hoping the blood test can detected something .


----------



## Cutler101

Eating while pregnant makes you sleepy no matter what . i bet that sleep was good too uh ?? loll .


brandonsgirl said:


> Yeah, i've had heartburn on and off since finding out. And have an achy stretching feeling down below. I'm also super tired.. ended up falling asleep through wall-e today lol. Then woke up starving even though i ate before falling asleep and only slept for like 40 mins. Lol


----------



## Mommy Cat

Hi! Thank you so much for replying. I think I really did ovulate as my period has always been on time and I had that stretchy white cm. I could be wrong though. I am no expert. 

I am super SAD today because I'm two days late and I took another pregnancy test. NEGATIVE. My concern is.. Was my faint positive a fake positive? I know that that's not so common and I checked the color and it was pinkish so it didn't seem like an evap. line. The pregnancy test I used today doesn't seem that sensitive though. It said 25 mlu. I'm really paranoid now.

I hope that you get a clearer result when you do test! I think aside from waiting anxiously, unclear results are one of the main reasons why women get more scared. I know I am! 

Please please please please please tell me something positive! :(


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .


I def see a line!!! did you test again? Congratulations!!! I hope this is good news for you!!!

I dont want to grasp at straws, and the side effects could be the progesterone, but I..still feel like i may be preg. I had that weird pink/salmon discharge in the morning yesterday when I woke up and am wondering if I implanted on 10 dpo [the day I got the bloods done]..and then my boobs were sore yesterday, it went away and now they are sore again today. Some women have the salmon/pink colored discharge on crinone even when theyre not preg..but I never had it. The only time I ever saw that color when I wiped was the month of my bfp. But then it could just be that this is the FIRST month I got the colored discharge and its not implantation. I am going to test thursday..i will be 14 dpo. and if it was implantation, it will be positive by then. if its not, i will accept it and move on. sigh. Please tell me I am not holding onto false hope. I spent the second half of yesterday googling women tht had negative bloods at 10 dpo and wound up preg. It happens, but who knows how often.


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks and im excited hoping its a BFP & i tested again today it was a faint positive again so im gonna wait and test when i wake up in the morning for my dr appointment .


but your not holding on to false hope like you said it can happen . if you had pink discharge then it could be implantation . i got my FX for you . remember your NOT out till AF shows . 


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> I def see a line!!! did you test again? Congratulations!!! I hope this is good news for you!!!
> 
> I dont want to grasp at straws, and the side effects could be the progesterone, but I..still feel like i may be preg. I had that weird pink/salmon discharge in the morning yesterday when I woke up and am wondering if I implanted on 10 dpo [the day I got the bloods done]..and then my boobs were sore yesterday, it went away and now they are sore again today. Some women have the salmon/pink colored discharge on crinone even when theyre not preg..but I never had it. The only time I ever saw that color when I wiped was the month of my bfp. But then it could just be that this is the FIRST month I got the colored discharge and its not implantation. I am going to test thursday..i will be 14 dpo. and if it was implantation, it will be positive by then. if its not, i will accept it and move on. sigh. Please tell me I am not holding onto false hope. I spent the second half of yesterday googling women tht had negative bloods at 10 dpo and wound up preg. It happens, but who knows how often.Click to expand...


----------



## Frodi

BG, the pills I had we're linessa 28's but like 5 years ago I stopped taking the placebo and was just using the pack as a 21 pack. 

And Cutler, yes I spoke to my doctor about it on Monday when I was in to get testing and he said that its most likely my body returning back to the cycle before I started the pill. Which was irregular.


----------



## Frodi

Well I'm pretty sure AF is well on her way though. I've been cramping a lot since last night and holy smokes have I been extremely moody!! Everything makes me so angry and I'm super irritable. 

But who knows, I'm still getting a super stuffy nose so much so that i feel nauseous when I wake up. And boobs are still sensitive. But blood work came out negative so I don't know what to think. 

I tested my temp but it was like 10 mins after I got out of bed. Had to call the police about my obnoxious neighbours and their stupid loud music, woke me up right from my sleep. But temp went way down to 36.3C so guess I ovulated yesterday! BD today? I think so! ;)


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .


i totally see the line love even before you tweaked it. congrats hope its the start of a beautiful BFP for you


----------



## Cutler101

How many DPO are you ??


Mommy Cat said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for replying. I think I really did ovulate as my period has always been on time and I had that stretchy white cm. I could be wrong though. I am no expert.
> 
> I am super SAD today because I'm two days late and I took another pregnancy test. NEGATIVE. My concern is.. Was my faint positive a fake positive? I know that that's not so common and I checked the color and it was pinkish so it didn't seem like an evap. line. The pregnancy test I used today doesn't seem that sensitive though. It said 25 mlu. I'm really paranoid now.
> 
> I hope that you get a clearer result when you do test! I think aside from waiting anxiously, unclear results are one of the main reasons why women get more scared. I know I am!
> 
> Please please please please please tell me something positive! :(


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks girl i hope its a start off a BFP & not a evap . 

how many DPO are you ??


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> i totally see the line love even before you tweaked it. congrats hope its the start of a beautiful BFP for youClick to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

i think you should baby dance every other day till AF comes . just to be sure in case you didnt ovulate .


Frodi said:


> Well I'm pretty sure AF is well on her way though. I've been cramping a lot since last night and holy smokes have I been extremely moody!! Everything makes me so angry and I'm super irritable.
> 
> But who knows, I'm still getting a super stuffy nose so much so that i feel nauseous when I wake up. And boobs are still sensitive. But blood work came out negative so I don't know what to think.
> 
> I tested my temp but it was like 10 mins after I got out of bed. Had to call the police about my obnoxious neighbours and their stupid loud music, woke me up right from my sleep. But temp went way down to 36.3C so guess I ovulated yesterday! BD today? I think so! ;)


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> Thanks girl i hope its a start off a BFP & not a evap .
> 
> how many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> i totally see the line love even before you tweaked it. congrats hope its the start of a beautiful BFP for youClick to expand...Click to expand...

i think im about five dpo and having crazy bad cramping since waking up this morning??? dont want to symptom spot but it hard when everytime i say i feel weird hubby says "you think your pregnant?" lol i be ugh shut up im trying to stay sane this cycle. im having cramps as i type this and they are stronger than af cramps they kind of bring a sea sick feeling with them if that makes sense and im so far from when af is due and af is always on time hmmmm....??? lol


----------



## Cutler101

those cramps sound promising . i dont feel anything today . i had some cramping yesterday but nothing today but i still got slight itchy boobs other then that im good .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girl i hope its a start off a BFP & not a evap .
> 
> how many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> i totally see the line love even before you tweaked it. congrats hope its the start of a beautiful BFP for youClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think im about five dpo and having crazy bad cramping since waking up this morning??? dont want to symptom spot but it hard when everytime i say i feel weird hubby says "you think your pregnant?" lol i be ugh shut up im trying to stay sane this cycle. im having cramps as i type this and they are stronger than af cramps they kind of bring a sea sick feeling with them if that makes sense and im so far from when af is due and af is always on time hmmmm....??? lolClick to expand...


----------



## genesismarie

@cutler yeah thats what i was thinking because i had the same thing with my son. but like i said im trying to stay sane my tots are extremely sensitive especailly my nips. they get hard for no random reason... im not touching them im not cold there just hard lol. my left tot always gets sore after ov but it be like a soft ache but hubby hugged me last night and i almost smacked his face off lol 
getting in the bathtub dulls it a little bit but its still there. so basically my normal soreness of tots has just gotten stronger this cycle. still mainly in the left tot like always so not sure if its really a symptom


----------



## Cutler101

Sore boobs seem to be a major sign of pregnancy . I just woke up from a nap i was so damn sleepy still am & now i got cramps feel like around my ovaries .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Cutler101 said:


> Eating while pregnant makes you sleepy no matter what . i bet that sleep was good too uh ?? loll .
> 
> 
> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, i've had heartburn on and off since finding out. And have an achy stretching feeling down below. I'm also super tired.. ended up falling asleep through wall-e today lol. Then woke up starving even though i ate before falling asleep and only slept for like 40 mins. LolClick to expand...

Yeah lol, my little boy curled up with me on the sofa and we had a nap together. Poor OH was practically kicked off the sofa i think. Although, i'm sure he didn't mind. Woke up to find him playing COD lol. 



mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> I def see a line!!! did you test again? Congratulations!!! I hope this is good news for you!!!
> 
> I dont want to grasp at straws, and the side effects could be the progesterone, but I..still feel like i may be preg. I had that weird pink/salmon discharge in the morning yesterday when I woke up and am wondering if I implanted on 10 dpo [the day I got the bloods done]..and then my boobs were sore yesterday, it went away and now they are sore again today. Some women have the salmon/pink colored discharge on crinone even when theyre not preg..but I never had it. The only time I ever saw that color when I wiped was the month of my bfp. But then it could just be that this is the FIRST month I got the colored discharge and its not implantation. I am going to test thursday..i will be 14 dpo. and if it was implantation, it will be positive by then. if its not, i will accept it and move on. sigh. Please tell me I am not holding onto false hope. I spent the second half of yesterday googling women tht had negative bloods at 10 dpo and wound up preg. It happens, but who knows how often.Click to expand...

Your not grasping at straws huni, you know your body better then anyone else. So if you 'feel' something, go with your gut instinct. I thought i was loosing my mind because i felt pregnant and kept having to remind myself that i shouldn't be so ridiculous because it was my first cycle. But i was right :cloud9: So listen to yourself huni! 



Frodi said:


> BG, the pills I had we're linessa 28's but like 5 years ago I stopped taking the placebo and was just using the pack as a 21 pack.
> 
> And Cutler, yes I spoke to my doctor about it on Monday when I was in to get testing and he said that its most likely my body returning back to the cycle before I started the pill. Which was irregular.

I have never heard of them pills huni, but your dr might be right. It could just be your body returning to normal. Just use this time as a time to really get to know your body. Watch and note down your CM changed and when in the cycle they happen, your mood, your cervix etc. Any other symptoms along with your temp and when you get +opk's and then cross reference them the next month and really get a feel of your own body. When you get used to your body and cycles, it will be so much easier for you to pinpoint ovulation and AF etc. Oh, i really really hope you get a BFP soon! 



Frodi said:


> Well I'm pretty sure AF is well on her way though. I've been cramping a lot since last night and holy smokes have I been extremely moody!! Everything makes me so angry and I'm super irritable.
> 
> But who knows, I'm still getting a super stuffy nose so much so that i feel nauseous when I wake up. And boobs are still sensitive. But blood work came out negative so I don't know what to think.
> 
> I tested my temp but it was like 10 mins after I got out of bed. Had to call the police about my obnoxious neighbours and their stupid loud music, woke me up right from my sleep. But temp went way down to 36.3C so guess I ovulated yesterday! BD today? I think so! ;)

If your temp stays low for a couple more days and then spikes up then it's likely that you ovulated. But the things with temping is that it only confirms it once you have already ovulated so keep doing your opks as well. FX for you! :dust:



genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girl i hope its a start off a BFP & not a evap .
> 
> how many DPO are you ??
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> the top two test are from the 13th . the bottom one is from the 14th i took it at night maybe around 9/10pm . i tried to get it where you can see the line where the two red dots are let me know what you ladies think .
> 
> 
> i totally see the line love even before you tweaked it. congrats hope its the start of a beautiful BFP for youClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think im about five dpo and having crazy bad cramping since waking up this morning??? dont want to symptom spot but it hard when everytime i say i feel weird hubby says "you think your pregnant?" lol i be ugh shut up im trying to stay sane this cycle. im having cramps as i type this and they are stronger than af cramps they kind of bring a sea sick feeling with them if that makes sense and im so far from when af is due and af is always on time hmmmm....??? lolClick to expand...

Them cramps sound good. It could be implantation for you. I know what you mean about symptom spotting though. Its hard when your mind immediately says 'oh did you feel that, better note it down in case it means something' lol.


----------



## genesismarie

@cutler that's what I was thinking but the left one gets sore every month but its extremely sore this time so maybe that makes a difference but I'm not real hopeful 

@brandonsgirl lol yes my body is like pay attention! When I don't want to hahaha doesn't help hubby is the one symptom spotting he has already declared we are having a boy & has already fully named him lol smh he's not helping my anti symptom spot campaign lol but I did notice the cramps because how bad they were my minds like hey this is new take notice but the other half of my brain is like girl please you always cramp lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol, i can relate! But its nice that your OH is so supportive and on board. Your lucky to have that. Many womens fella's dont get so involved with TTC apart from the :sex: lol.


----------



## genesismarie

Too funny but so true. I know its good but I can't help but feeling pressured since he wants it real bad. I'm always wondering if I don't get pregnant what if ya know? How will he react since he really wants a family & a big family at that. But he is very supportive with the highs & lows. At this point I'm more concerned how he will take it if af shows up not me


----------



## fisher girl

Hi my name is Lesley. I have a healthy girl aged 3 turning 4 in June. I have been trying for #2 since December. I found out I was pregnant in March but sadly miscarried as soon as I found out. I found out I was 5wks and miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I waited one cycle to let my body heal and now I back in the limbo. I am now 8dpo and really anxious and scared to get pregnant in case I miscarry again. I have been having headaches, sore boobs, cramping, heartburn and tiredness. I am hoping these are good signs. My period is due 22nd May :-(


----------



## Cutler101

Welcome . FX for you .:dust:


fisher girl said:


> Hi my name is Lesley. I have a healthy girl aged 3 turning 4 in June. I have been trying for #2 since December. I found out I was pregnant in March but sadly miscarried as soon as I found out. I found out I was 5wks and miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I waited one cycle to let my body heal and now I back in the limbo. I am now 8dpo and really anxious and scared to get pregnant in case I miscarry again. I have been having headaches, sore boobs, cramping, heartburn and tiredness. I am hoping these are good signs. My period is due 22nd May :-(


----------



## mah0113

took a first response test...bfn. again. I think I need to accept the blood test was right.

cutler, technically, af will not show because i am on the progesterone--i wont get af until i stop it


----------



## Frodi

BG, I honestly don't know what to think. 
I still kinda feel pregnant but I don't know. OH and I BD Monday morning and since then nothing but cramping. So I was positive AF. 
But im to icing small white bumps on my nips now. And still sensitive after they've been touched


----------



## fisher girl

Thank you Cutler101. Xx


----------



## Cutler101

Your welcome love .


fisher girl said:


> Thank you Cutler101. Xx


----------



## Frodi

fisher girl said:


> Hi my name is Lesley. I have a healthy girl aged 3 turning 4 in June. I have been trying for #2 since December. I found out I was pregnant in March but sadly miscarried as soon as I found out. I found out I was 5wks and miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I waited one cycle to let my body heal and now I back in the limbo. I am now 8dpo and really anxious and scared to get pregnant in case I miscarry again. I have been having headaches, sore boobs, cramping, heartburn and tiredness. I am hoping these are good signs. My period is due 22nd May :-(

Hi Lesley! Welcome to the thread! 
Fx crossed for your BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## MNbaby

Hi Ladies!

I am new to the thread but have read a lot of your stories and would love to be buddies!

Mah- Our charts look so similar! I am only 7 DPO so it is hard to tell if it means anything!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/448488

I am super impatient and tested today, bfn but no shock!

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Cutler101

So i tested again and i can barely see a faint line . I was testing all this morning around 1-5am and kept getting faint positives and now i don't really see anything . Others say i should stop testing and just test with my FMU . What you guys think ??
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1368663490398-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## genesismarie

@Cutler yes love I know your excited but it going to turn into worry if you keep test its best to hold your pee for four hour with no much to drink or use FMU. I say wait until the am


----------



## Cutler101

haaaa i am going a little crazy :blush: i guess im scared to go in & they tell me im not pregnant so i keep testing to see a line of hope you know ?? been ttc for 11 MONTHS & now i see a faint line it makes me feel like this month could be the month ... idk i am stressing a little im trying not to though . :cry:


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> So i tested again and i can barely see a faint line . I was testing all this morning around 1-5am and kept getting faint positives and now i don't really see anything . Others say i should stop testing and just test with my FMU . What you guys think ??

I saw the line this morning but I don't see anything in the pictures today. I agree with genesismarie, wait until morning and use your fmu. Plus it's only a day away and you've got your drs appt. 

I tested again and got another bfn. So I'm done for now. Just gonna have myself a great weekend at my best friends bachelorette and patiently await AF. Once she shows up then the fun shall begin again!


----------



## Frodi

MNbaby said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am new to the thread but have read a lot of your stories and would love to be buddies!
> 
> Mah- Our charts look so similar! I am only 7 DPO so it is hard to tell if it means anything!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/448488
> 
> I am super impatient and tested today, bfn but no shock!
> 
> Good luck to everyone :)

Welcome to the thread MNbaby!! This is a great thread with many Great women. And it's a wonderful support system. 
I hope to hear soon about a bfp!! :dust: your way! :)


----------



## MNbaby

Thank you Frodi! I like the idea of having a group here that I can talk to about it so I don't drive my husband as crazy as I am driving myself :)

I feel like I am making symptoms up in my head, ahhhh! I am going to Colorado with my family to see my brothers this weekend and it would be so fun to tell them we are pg. I would obviously only tell them and wait the 12 wks to tell everyone else.

I hate the TWW, I hope you are all hanging in there!


----------



## Frodi

MNbaby said:


> Thank you Frodi! I like the idea of having a group here that I can talk to about it so I don't drive my husband as crazy as I am driving myself :)
> 
> I feel like I am making symptoms up in my head, ahhhh! I am going to Colorado with my family to see my brothers this weekend and it would be so fun to tell them we are pg. I would obviously only tell them and wait the 12 wks to tell everyone else.
> 
> I hate the TWW, I hope you are all hanging in there!

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've made some symptoms up in my head and I do drive th hubby crazy!! Lol 
But I enjoy having palace where I can talk to other women and not feel crazy bc I've made something up in my head bc I want it so bad. I feel sane on here. :)


----------



## MNbaby

Love it, thanks for the support!

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> haaaa i am going a little crazy :blush: i guess im scared to go in & they tell me im not pregnant so i keep testing to see a line of hope you know ?? been ttc for 11 MONTHS & now i see a faint line it makes me feel like this month could be the month ... idk i am stressing a little im trying not to though . :cry:

Lol yeah girl I know but definitely chill. Stress isn't good either way. So I know its hard but maybe chill & watch a movie with the little ones or go out for dessert after din din just something to distract yourself


----------



## Cutler101

yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .

Ill send you good vibes to keep calm while you try not to test before Friday!


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .

Are they doing blood friday?


----------



## Cutler101

please do loll trying to keep my mind off of testing . its gonna be hard tomorrow .


Frodi said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .
> 
> Ill send you good vibes to keep calm while you try not to test before Friday!Click to expand...




genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .
> 
> Are they doing blood friday?Click to expand...

yeah and check my blood for hcg levels . i hope they find some loll .


----------



## Cutler101

if i am pregnant my levels should be somewhere between these 5-50 (avg. 14)


----------



## BBWttc29

Well no af still also I have a lot of cm which rarely happens to me


----------



## Frodi

BBWttc29 said:


> Well no af still also I have a lot of cm which rarely happens to me

Well that sounds like good news to me!!!! How many days late are you now?


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> please do loll trying to keep my mind off of testing . its gonna be hard tomorrow .
> 
> 
> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .
> 
> Ill send you good vibes to keep calm while you try not to test before Friday!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i think imma just not test tomorrow or in the morning and just wait to test before i go in for my appointment friday .Click to expand...
> 
> Are they doing blood friday?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah and check my blood for hcg levels . i hope they find some loll .Click to expand...


Well, if you need to, Feel free to facebook message me! I may be sleeping but I can back to you as soon as I wake up, and something always wakes me up in the middle of my sleep, whether I have to pee or my stupid neighbors are making noise


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Well no af still also I have a lot of cm which rarely happens to me
> 
> Well that sounds like good news to me!!!! How many days late are you now?Click to expand...

I am 2 days late. I hope that af stays away and hopefully ill get my BFP


----------



## Cutler101

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


BBWttc29 said:


> Well no af still also I have a lot of cm which rarely happens to me


----------



## Frodi

LOL!!!! I agree with Cutler! Get a testing!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> LOL!!!! I agree with Cutler! Get a testing!!

Trying to hold off until Friday


----------



## fisher girl

Thank you Frodi. I am also hoping I get a bfp this month. Am going to test in a weeks time but I'm going nuts waiting lol. 
Cutler101 I agree with the others. If u keep testing it will only cause you to stress but if you just ignore testing for a few days you might be lucky that when you do test you get a bfp. Try not to worry too much Hun. FX crossed for you.


----------



## MNbaby

I had a temp dip today, how do I know if it is an implantation dip or that I am not pg?


----------



## Cutler101

Idk about an implantation dip but i know a few days before your cycle if your not pregnant your temperature will drop and keep dropping they drops below the coverline when your cycle arrives .


MNbaby said:


> I had a temp dip today, how do I know if it is an implantation dip or that I am not pg?


----------



## Cutler101

Actually woke up this morning & didn't wanna test . I guess cause imma go in tomorrow & plan to test right before i go in .


fisher girl said:


> Thank you Frodi. I am also hoping I get a bfp this month. Am going to test in a weeks time but I'm going nuts waiting lol.
> Cutler101 I agree with the others. If u keep testing it will only cause you to stress but if you just ignore testing for a few days you might be lucky that when you do test you get a bfp. Try not to worry too much Hun. FX crossed for you.


----------



## Cutler101

Does anyone else ovaries hurt during the TWW ?? My right ovary hurts on and off with some lower backaches .


----------



## MNbaby

thanks Cutler! AF isn't due until the end of next week so I'm not sure what this could be! trying not to get my hopes up yet.

I have some pain in my ovaries during the TWW, I sometimes think its all in my head ha:wacko:


----------



## BBWttc29

I think I might be out this month had some spotting I think :witch: is coming :cry:


----------



## Cutler101

awwww :hugs: FX that you still have a chance .


BBWttc29 said:


> I think I might be out this month had some spotting I think :witch: is coming :cry:


----------



## Cutler101

Mines isnt due till the 24th .

but this the first cycle where my ovaries ache if its not during ovulation so felt that was a little weird . 


MNbaby said:


> thanks Cutler! AF isn't due until the end of next week so I'm not sure what this could be! trying not to get my hopes up yet.
> 
> I have some pain in my ovaries during the TWW, I sometimes think its all in my head ha:wacko:


----------



## fisher girl

I always get a pinching sensation in one of my ovaries every month during TWW but it is normal Cutler101. Let us know what the test says before you go in and we are behind you for getting the results. Another sign to look out for bubbling sensation in your tummy is a brilliant sign.
BBW next cycle lets hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp.


----------



## mah0113

welcome to all the new ladies in the thread!!


How is everyone this morning?

yesterday I went to walmart and they were all out of the regular two line first response tests! so i had to get a digital + two line combo pack...used the 2 line test yesterday afternoon [obviously not fmu] and now I am left with only the digital..planning to take it with fmu but not sure if i should take it tomorrow [14 dpo] or wait until like sunday, since I have read digital tests are less sensitive. anyone have any experience w digitals?


----------



## BBWttc29

Cutler101 said:


> awwww :hugs: FX that you still have a chance .
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be out this month had some spotting I think :witch: is coming :cry:Click to expand...

yeah i dont think I do but I will be temping this next cycle and continuing with weight loss


----------



## Cutler101

i dont get bubbles in my stomach haaa i get that hunger feeling .


fisher girl said:


> I always get a pinching sensation in one of my ovaries every month during TWW but it is normal Cutler101. Let us know what the test says before you go in and we are behind you for getting the results. Another sign to look out for bubbling sensation in your tummy is a brilliant sign.
> BBW next cycle lets hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp.


----------



## Cutler101

You should just wait till tomorrow and use it . i used the clearblue digi when first found out i was pregnant but i acutally waited and tested like the online thing said too idk how many day past ovulation i was but it popped up PREGNANT . i think i tested three days beore my period was due .


mah0113 said:


> welcome to all the new ladies in the thread!!
> 
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> yesterday I went to walmart and they were all out of the regular two line first response tests! so i had to get a digital + two line combo pack...used the 2 line test yesterday afternoon [obviously not fmu] and now I am left with only the digital..planning to take it with fmu but not sure if i should take it tomorrow [14 dpo] or wait until like sunday, since I have read digital tests are less sensitive. anyone have any experience w digitals?


----------



## brandonsgirl

mah0113 said:


> welcome to all the new ladies in the thread!!
> 
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> yesterday I went to walmart and they were all out of the regular two line first response tests! so i had to get a digital + two line combo pack...used the 2 line test yesterday afternoon [obviously not fmu] and now I am left with only the digital..planning to take it with fmu but not sure if i should take it tomorrow [14 dpo] or wait until like sunday, since I have read digital tests are less sensitive. anyone have any experience w digitals?


I have heard that digi's aren't that sensitive either. Which is why i only used FRER this time. But maybe if you wait a day or two you will have a better chance of it being + ? :) FX for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> Does anyone else ovaries hurt during the TWW ?? My right ovary hurts on and off with some lower backaches .

My right ovary has like a stretching pain off and on & sometimes I feel it in the left too. This is a first in tww for me. Usually there's no pain after I get the ov pain on of day


----------



## Cutler101

Thank god I'm not the only one who feels it loll . It's different for me cause like i said i don't get those pains unless its during ovulation . I haven't test today either loll so im proud of myself . 


Plus ive been reading post by others who had a faint line at 6/7dpo then BFN's the next few days & then ended up getting their BFP at 12/13DPO . so i hope that's the case for me .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ovaries hurt during the TWW ?? My right ovary hurts on and off with some lower backaches .
> 
> My right ovary has like a stretching pain off and on & sometimes I feel it in the left too. This is a first in tww for me. Usually there's no pain after I get the ov pain on of dayClick to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

Im making hubby take my test with him to work so i wont test loll he's hiding them from me till Tuesday loll . I'll be 13DPO then hopefully get my BFP .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one who feels it loll . It's different for me cause like i said i don't get those pains unless its during ovulation . I haven't test today either loll so im proud of myself .
> 
> 
> Plus ive been reading post by others who had a faint line at 6/7dpo then BFN's the next few days & then ended up getting their BFP at 12/13DPO . so i hope that's the case for me .
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ovaries hurt during the TWW ?? My right ovary hurts on and off with some lower backaches .
> 
> My right ovary has like a stretching pain off and on & sometimes I feel it in the left too. This is a first in tww for me. Usually there's no pain after I get the ov pain on of dayClick to expand...Click to expand...

how many dpo will you be on friday??


----------



## MNbaby

Cutler101 said:


> Im making hubby take my test with him to work so i wont test loll he's hiding them from me till Tuesday loll . I'll be 13DPO then hopefully get my BFP .


That such a good idea, I need to consider doing that! 

So I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom. Like the smallest amount, I am still at least a week away from AF I think, is this good/bad?!


----------



## Cutler101

Implantation ??


MNbaby said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Im making hubby take my test with him to work so i wont test loll he's hiding them from me till Tuesday loll . I'll be 13DPO then hopefully get my BFP .
> 
> 
> That such a good idea, I need to consider doing that!
> 
> So I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom. Like the smallest amount, I am still at least a week away from AF I think, is this good/bad?!Click to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

I'll only be 9DPO not much so they might or might not pick up hcg .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Thank god I'm not the only one who feels it loll . It's different for me cause like i said i don't get those pains unless its during ovulation . I haven't test today either loll so im proud of myself .
> 
> 
> Plus ive been reading post by others who had a faint line at 6/7dpo then BFN's the next few days & then ended up getting their BFP at 12/13DPO . so i hope that's the case for me .
> 
> 
> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ovaries hurt during the TWW ?? My right ovary hurts on and off with some lower backaches .
> 
> My right ovary has like a stretching pain off and on & sometimes I feel it in the left too. This is a first in tww for me. Usually there's no pain after I get the ov pain on of dayClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many dpo will you be on friday??Click to expand...


----------



## MNbaby

Cutler101 said:


> Implantation ??
> 
> 
> MNbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Im making hubby take my test with him to work so i wont test loll he's hiding them from me till Tuesday loll . I'll be 13DPO then hopefully get my BFP .
> 
> 
> That such a good idea, I need to consider doing that!
> 
> So I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom. Like the smallest amount, I am still at least a week away from AF I think, is this good/bad?!Click to expand...Click to expand...

That is what I am hoping but trying not to get my hopes up :shrug: Literally everything I read says something different, I need to just try to stop thinking about it.


----------



## Cutler101

9DPO is the MOST common day for implantation to happen it can happen before or after 9DPO but 9DPO is still the most common day for it to happen .


MNbaby said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Implantation ??
> 
> 
> MNbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Im making hubby take my test with him to work so i wont test loll he's hiding them from me till Tuesday loll . I'll be 13DPO then hopefully get my BFP .
> 
> 
> That such a good idea, I need to consider doing that!
> 
> So I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom. Like the smallest amount, I am still at least a week away from AF I think, is this good/bad?!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is what I am hoping but trying not to get my hopes up :shrug: Literally everything I read says something different, I need to just try to stop thinking about it.Click to expand...


----------



## MNbaby

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Cutler101

Hubby and I did the deed a few hrs ago and the whole time BOTH of my ovaries were killing me . im 9DPO today and have NEVER had that happen before during the TWW just during ovulation . when i got to the dr i plan to tell her so she can make sure its not a cyst cause i hear those hurt like hell .


----------



## Frodi

Cutler101 said:


> Hubby and I did the deed a few hrs ago and the whole time BOTH of my ovaries were killing me . im 9DPO today and have NEVER had that happen before during the TWW just during ovulation . when i got to the dr i plan to tell her so she can make sure its not a cyst cause i hear those hurt like hell .

Oh no! that would be terrible!! 
I'm in the opposite boat, I can't get hubby to do the deed at all. :'( He just keeps telling me no! :(


----------



## Cutler101

Have you asked him why ??


Frodi said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I did the deed a few hrs ago and the whole time BOTH of my ovaries were killing me . im 9DPO today and have NEVER had that happen before during the TWW just during ovulation . when i got to the dr i plan to tell her so she can make sure its not a cyst cause i hear those hurt like hell .
> 
> Oh no! that would be terrible!!
> I'm in the opposite boat, I can't get hubby to do the deed at all. :'( He just keeps telling me no! :(Click to expand...


----------



## fisher girl

My left ovary hurts today and its intense pain. Spoke to my GP yesterday and she said its common for woman. She said for me to take paracetamol :-(


----------



## Cutler101

i wouldnt take that as normal . the only time ive heard of ovary pain is during ovulation and if you have a cyst .


----------



## Frodi

Yeah, lol he just said he doesnt want to. 
I think I've sexed him out! :rofl:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Aww frodi I'm sorry, that sucks! Maybe he's feeling a bit of pressure from TTC? 

Cutler, are you sure it's your ovaries that were hurting? Could it have been your cervix low and causing a little pain? I got that a lot in the tww. Sometimes it was only on one side but was deffo my cervix. When hubby went too far in. Just a thought. 

Oh frodi, love you signature :) 

Fishergirl - are you ovulating?


----------



## Frodi

Well, we're technically not TTC we are just NTNP. But sometimes he gets into one of those moods where he just doesn't want to BD. It's been awhile since we BD so much too. lol

Also, Yeah it's pretty sweet eh BG!? lol I'm glad you like it 

Cutler, Did it hurt when he penetrated deeper then normal or were you doing a different position then normal? (sorry if its a TMI question)


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah its super cute! Thank you! We were NTNP with you son :) It's a much more relaxed approach


----------



## Frodi

If only I could get him to BD around ovulation a bit better. LOL. I don't think the one time on Monday would do it. My temp was it's highest on Tuesday and then dropped. SO maybe his little swimmers made their way to where they needed to be!


----------



## brandonsgirl

It's possible. They say sperm last a couple of days and its the days leading up to ovulation that matter and ovulation day. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Frodi

Awe, Thanks BG. 
I'm hoping so too, but I'm definitely not getting my hopes up this cycle.


----------



## Cutler101

It usually doesn't hurt if he's on top but it did along with the other two positions we tried .


Frodi said:


> Well, we're technically not TTC we are just NTNP. But sometimes he gets into one of those moods where he just doesn't want to BD. It's been awhile since we BD so much too. lol
> 
> Also, Yeah it's pretty sweet eh BG!? lol I'm glad you like it
> 
> Cutler, Did it hurt when he penetrated deeper then normal or were you doing a different position then normal? (sorry if its a TMI question)


----------



## Cutler101

No he's never hit my cervix but once & it hurt like hell i was crying my eyes out. I know this feeling because i usually only feel it on my right side during ovulation but i felt it on both sides .


brandonsgirl said:


> Aww frodi I'm sorry, that sucks! Maybe he's feeling a bit of pressure from TTC?
> 
> Cutler, are you sure it's your ovaries that were hurting? Could it have been your cervix low and causing a little pain? I got that a lot in the tww. Sometimes it was only on one side but was deffo my cervix. When hubby went too far in. Just a thought.
> 
> Oh frodi, love you signature :)
> 
> Fishergirl - are you ovulating?


----------



## Cutler101

Just went & got blood work done wont have the results till monday . hoping i get my BFP sunday when i come home from outta town by them ill be 11dpo .


----------



## mah0113

bfn on digi this morning--throwng in the towel for may. Feel better about it now...kind of relieved I can stop taking this hell of a medication for at least another 3 weeks...I sometimes wonder how I will manage to stay on it for the entire first trimester when i literally cannot even stand it for the tww. 

also! next month is our 2 yr anniversary, so maybe we can get a bfp for our anniversary :)

keeping my fingers crossed for teh rest of you ladies that are still in the running!


----------



## brandonsgirl

mah0113 said:


> bfn on digi this morning--throwng in the towel for may. Feel better about it now...kind of relieved I can stop taking this hell of a medication for at least another 3 weeks...I sometimes wonder how I will manage to stay on it for the entire first trimester when i literally cannot even stand it for the tww.
> 
> also! next month is our 2 yr anniversary, so maybe we can get a bfp for our anniversary :)
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed for teh rest of you ladies that are still in the running!

I'm sorry you got a BFN, but like you said now you can stop the medication for a while. Congrats on your 2 year anniversary coming up! Do you have any cool plans already?



Cutler101 said:


> Just went & got blood work done wont have the results till monday . hoping i get my BFP sunday when i come home from outta town by them ill be 11dpo .

Fingers crossed for your results on monday!


----------



## mah0113

we were thnking broadway show and nice dinner maybe :)

I actually have to start studying for the bar exam at the end of this month, so wont have too much free time [or any for that matter] so I think my hubby will just take off from work that day and we will have a nice day in nyc. no vacations or anything right now, unfortunately, because of the stupid bar exam


----------



## fisher girl

I ovulated on the 8th. Think af visiting soon as got bad cramps and they not easing :-(


----------



## genesismarie

Itching to test today 7dpo


----------



## fisher girl

I tested today at 9dpo got bfn but I have in to temptation


----------



## fisher girl

I tested today at 9dpo got bfn but cramping very painful


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah I know its too early but ya never know I got five days until AF with no AF symptoms as of yet. My hooves are not sore anymore like the always are from ov to af good? Bad? Idk trying not to spend too much thought into it. But I really want to go out a buy sticks lol but we are having car trouble & waiting for it to be fixed so I can't make a run to wal Mart it would help just to have some yah know


----------



## Frodi

Hey ladies, just a quick question.... 
Hubby and I just did the deed and when I went to the washroom there was a peachy pink tinge along with , well you know.. 
Anyways could that mean anything? AF isn't due for another 10 days.


----------



## Cutler101

All my signs that kind of point to me maybe being pregnant went away .


----------



## Frodi

Awe Cutler! :( 
I'm sure their just hiding for the moment.


----------



## Cutler101

I hope so . The only thing i have is a bit of gas .


----------



## Cutler101

I ovulated on the 8th too Af isn't due for another 7days . I have a 29cycle .


fisher girl said:


> I ovulated on the 8th. Think af visiting soon as got bad cramps and they not easing :-(


----------



## fisher girl

@genesis - I hope u get the car fixed and you can try give into temptation. FX for u!!! 
@ Frodi - sounds very promising when are you testing? FX for u!!! 
@ Cutler - I'm a 34 day cycle so af due 22nd.


----------



## Frodi

fisher girl said:


> @genesis - I hope u get the car fixed and you can try give into temptation. FX for u!!!
> @ Frodi - sounds very promising when are you testing? FX for u!!!
> @ Cutler - I'm a 34 day cycle so af due 22nd.

I'm not testing until the day AF is suppose to be here. Which is the 27. 
I'm trying to find the page where cutler explained temping to me. Lol


----------



## Frodi

Oops I mean Brandsgirl! 
But I found it. Looks like I had the 3 day dip and its now elevating.


----------



## Cutler101

Have some backache & been gassy all day . Im headed back home now . Its a 3hr trip till i get back . I sooooo wanna test but can't cause hubby will be at work by the time i get back so imma have to wait till tomorrow to test unless i remember to test when hubby gets home .


How is everyone else in their cycle .


----------



## Cutler101

Omgggggggggggg tell you guys see that line too
 



Attached Files:







405685_10151431826178671_631658130_n.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Frodi

I see it cutler! Fingers crossed you get good news on Monday!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I see it too cutler! Fingers crossed. Was that with diluted pee? what DPO are you? Post it in the pregnancy test gallery, i'm sure the other ladies will see it too! 

Frodi - so does it look like you just ovulated then?


----------



## Cutler101

Honestly idk i took a dollar tree test it was negative wasn't till i read it & it said the test is best used day after missed period & i haven't missed mines the hubby came home an hr later & i tested & got the faint positive . & im 11dpo & yesterday i was 10dpo .


----------



## Frodi

BG, it does look like I ovulated, if I go by my temping. I watched it rise and then I had the 3 day dip. And now its going back up. I didn't get to temp today bc I didn't come back home last night and stayed at a friends so I'm going to take my temp when I wake up from my nap. 

Only ONE MORE DAY Cutler!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

In order for your temp to me close to accurate you need to of rested (slept) for 3 hours or more.. just something to think about when getting your next temp. :)


----------



## fisher girl

When I wipe I get brown stuff but with no cm so I think af will be visiting tomorrow so am out ladies :-(


----------



## Frodi

Yeah, it was just under 3. But I just wanted to put in a temp for today. Came out at 36.6. Same as yesterday.


----------



## genesismarie

I'm 9dpo & feeling completely normal like every other cycle af four days away....I'm feeling out


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> Omgggggggggggg tell you guys see that line too


i see it too!!

cant wiat till you hear tomorrow!!!


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> BG, it does look like I ovulated, if I go by my temping. I watched it rise and then I had the 3 day dip. And now its going back up. I didn't get to temp today bc I didn't come back home last night and stayed at a friends so I'm going to take my temp when I wake up from my nap.
> 
> Only ONE MORE DAY Cutler!!!


what do you mean when you say 3 day dip? post o= 3 day *rise* rather than a dip. I think you may be confusing your temps. unless its a typo :) 


Also, I am officially cd1 today--got my period full force, even though I was still on the progesterone. so I guess I can bleed through it! happy to move on to a new cycle tho :)

good luck to everyone


----------



## Cutler101

How many DPO are you ??


fisher girl said:


> When I wipe I get brown stuff but with no cm so I think af will be visiting tomorrow so am out ladies :-(


----------



## Cutler101

i think my blood work is gonna come back negative . so im just gonna wait till i get the PREGNANT word on the digi then go asks for another blood test .


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Omgggggggggggg tell you guys see that line too
> 
> 
> i see it too!!
> 
> cant wiat till you hear tomorrow!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Cutler101

I have my fingers crossed tight . im hoping my digi says pregnant when i test Tuesday .


Frodi said:


> BG, it does look like I ovulated, if I go by my temping. I watched it rise and then I had the 3 day dip. And now its going back up. I didn't get to temp today bc I didn't come back home last night and stayed at a friends so I'm going to take my temp when I wake up from my nap.
> 
> Only ONE MORE DAY Cutler!!!


----------



## fisher girl

Cutler101 I'm now 12dpo


----------



## Frodi

I'll post a pic of my charts when I get home. I'm just out for dinner at the mother in laws. 

Mah, basically I watched my temps raise up at highest 37.3 and then it went down to 36.6, 36.5, 36.3 and not back up at 36.6


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> I'll post a pic of my charts when I get home. I'm just out for dinner at the mother in laws.
> 
> Mah, basically I watched my temps raise up at highest 37.3 and then it went down to 36.6, 36.5, 36.3 and not back up at 36.6

It sounds like you haven't o'd yet---temps are lower before o and there is an *upward* thermal shift after you o...I think this is the root of your confusion with what's going on with you this cycle :)


----------



## Frodi

I didn't start temping at the beginning of a cycle. I haven't gotten a period yet since April 01.
It was just a practice until af shows up. If she shows up, and Im also using an app to watch for o.


----------



## Cutler101

Frodi & Mah0113: what time did you guys call your dr for your test results ?? im in Atlanta , Ga so its 8:40am here is that to early ?? should i wait till 10am to call ??


----------



## mah0113

cutler, I called at 930 am or so--I wanted to give them time so that they could call me back between patients. But I called the lab first and made sure they faxed teh results over, otherwise you will be waiting for the lab to send it over, and then for a dr to get time to call you


----------



## Cutler101

She told me to call back a little after 2pm thats when they get all their test labs back . which sucks who wants to wait that long for their results ??


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> I didn't start temping at the beginning of a cycle. I haven't gotten a period yet since April 01.
> It was just a practice until af shows up. If she shows up, and Im also using an app to watch for o.


yeah that sounds smart. hopefully you just wont get af though :)

I just ordered 50 opks and 20 preg tests from amazon yesterday. I cant be spending $100 a month on frer. so now i will just use the cheapies and only confirm with the frer if/when i get a bfp on the cheapies. I am also getting the clearblue opk, prob 7 pack..and will use it to confirm after the wondfo gives me a positive.


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> She told me to call back a little after 2pm thats when they get all their test labs back . which sucks who wants to wait that long for their results ??

yeah, that really sucks :(

well..find something to keep you busy! watch a movie!

im pretty sure it will be positive--dont be antsy...your tests were clear.:flower:


----------



## Cutler101

well when you've been ttc for a year you cant help but be like that you know ?? seeing a faint line/positives makes you go crazy . i cant help but be all over the place wondering if i am or not . i WANT it that bad ! loll .:blush::haha:


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> She told me to call back a little after 2pm thats when they get all their test labs back . which sucks who wants to wait that long for their results ??
> 
> yeah, that really sucks :(
> 
> well..find something to keep you busy! watch a movie!
> 
> im pretty sure it will be positive--dont be antsy...your tests were clear.:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## fisher girl

Well ladies still no sign of af so fx I get my bfp


----------



## brandonsgirl

Cutler - any news from the DR? I'm getting impatient here! lol.


----------



## Cutler101

i called this morning around 9:30/10am she told me to call back a little after two that it will be in then . its 1:42pm here and i keep looking at the clock 2:10 could not get here any sooner im waiting ....


brandonsgirl said:


> Cutler - any news from the DR? I'm getting impatient here! lol.


----------



## Frodi

mah0113 said:


> Frodi said:
> 
> 
> I didn't start temping at the beginning of a cycle. I haven't gotten a period yet since April 01.
> It was just a practice until af shows up. If she shows up, and Im also using an app to watch for o.
> 
> 
> yeah that sounds smart. hopefully you just wont get af though :)
> 
> I just ordered 50 opks and 20 preg tests from amazon yesterday. I cant be spending $100 a month on frer. so now i will just use the cheapies and only confirm with the frer if/when i get a bfp on the cheapies. I am also getting the clearblue opk, prob 7 pack..and will use it to confirm after the wondfo gives me a positive.Click to expand...

Still no signs of AF, and I'm a week away. And Im Pretty sure I o'vd I had the EWCM and the cramping I always get last week. So I'm 6dpo.
Only a couple more mins cutler! I'm pretty sure your the same time as me here in Canada! Can't wait for the results


----------



## brandonsgirl

Waiting to hear your results cutler! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Cutler101

ughhhhhhhhhhh this is some bull s*** i just called for my results they arent in yet . now i gotta call back at 4 for them smh this is ANNOYING ! :growlmad:


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhh this is some bull s*** i just called for my results they arent in yet . now i gotta call back at 4 for them smh this is ANNOYING ! :growlmad:

Aww I know your so anxious. I hope its good news & worth the wait fx for you


----------



## Cutler101

Me too . i got my fingers crossed and hoping that they say it came back positive ... i mean there is a reason for ALL these faint positives .


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> ughhhhhhhhhhh this is some bull s*** i just called for my results they arent in yet . now i gotta call back at 4 for them smh this is ANNOYING ! :growlmad:
> 
> Aww I know your so anxious. I hope its good news & worth the wait fx for youClick to expand...


----------



## genesismarie

@cutler most definitely I would not even accept a neg result I would definitely tell them to re test you due to is maybe being too early. How many dpo are you today?


----------



## Cutler101

Im 12DPO today . ive been getting faint positives since 6DPO .


----------



## genesismarie

Are they getting any darker? I think im 9spo today three days until af no af signs


----------



## MNbaby

Good luck Cutler! I think its going to be BFP!

I think I am out this month :( I typically start spotting 4-5 days before AF and that started yesterday. I was super bummed. I am going in for a sonohysterogram on the 30th to see what this spotting is all about. I am super nervous but I just want to figure it all out.

I know I am new to this board, have any of you tried any infertility treatments?


----------



## Cutler101

i got one dark test at 10DPO at night then tested with FMU and it was faint . im better off testing at night .


genesismarie said:


> Are they getting any darker? I think im 9spo today three days until af no af signs


----------



## Cutler101

Just got off the phone with the nurse she said the test came back negative . i told her i got blood taken Friday and had a faint clear positive saturday night she said the blood would have still picked up which im SURE it did but wasnt high enough to consider positive . so she said i should wait till after the 25th to make a another blood work appointment if i miss my period or get a positive pregnancy test .



starting to feel down about it . when i used the test saturday the line came up CLEAR as day . ive been having faint positives since 6DPO . could all the test be wrong could they all be EVAPS ?? ughhh:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## starbaby2404

It's been a minute since i've been on, just finished skimming the thread. 
@Cutler101--I think it is a :bfp:, it's just too early. Good luck. Hope you test again and get th e darkest :bfp: ever. 

AFM, the :witch: arrived on the 17th, and it is horrible...it is extremely heavy flow(I wonder if this is d/t taking those progesterone pills), and cramps are atrocious. I feel like I am in the early stages of labor, and totally irritable and cranky. DH was trying to flirt with me, and gave me a swat to the behind and I nearly tore his head off. "My entire body hurts, and ur gonna swat me, what part of I feel like i'm in the early stages of labor do you not understand" Poor guy. Dr. wants me to start opking, any suggestions as to brands or websites to get them from. The cheaper the better. Not that we can't afford it, just don't want to spend a wad on something i'm just gonna pee on...lol...
Anyway, so DH bday is the 27, and If...IF I am ovulating, and IF i have a 28 day cycle, the best time to BD is all next week....Lucky DH, right?! Hope this is our month...:dust: to everyone!


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> Just got off the phone with the nurse she said the test came back negative . i told her i got blood taken Friday and had a faint clear positive saturday night she said the blood would have still picked up which im SURE it did but wasnt high enough to consider positive . so she said i should wait till after the 25th to make a another blood work appointment if i miss my period or get a positive pregnancy test .
> 
> 
> 
> starting to feel down about it . when i used the test saturday the line came up CLEAR as day . ive been having faint positives since 6DPO . could all the test be wrong could they all be EVAPS ?? ughhh:growlmad::nope::cry:

Like I said before him in your case I would not accept a neg test. It's highly possible it was too early. When is your af due?


----------



## fisher girl

I done a test and got a bfn :-( still no sign of af


----------



## Cutler101

im not due till friday . im thinking its to early too because when i do a ticker it said the egg is on its way to implant so idk im gonna keep testing till friday and see what happens.


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the nurse she said the test came back negative . i told her i got blood taken Friday and had a faint clear positive saturday night she said the blood would have still picked up which im SURE it did but wasnt high enough to consider positive . so she said i should wait till after the 25th to make a another blood work appointment if i miss my period or get a positive pregnancy test .
> 
> 
> 
> starting to feel down about it . when i used the test saturday the line came up CLEAR as day . ive been having faint positives since 6DPO . could all the test be wrong could they all be EVAPS ?? ughhh:growlmad::nope::cry:
> 
> Like I said before him in your case I would not accept a neg test. It's highly possible it was too early. When is your af due?Click to expand...


----------



## genesismarie

eah I'd say its too early I'm start to suspect I may be pg. I have a test in the bathroom but I'm not going to take it I'm going to wait for af I'm due on the 23rd


----------



## Cutler101

im waiting for my test strips to come in Wednesday imma keep testing with those till my cycle on friday then ill use the FRER's the day after my cycle .


----------



## genesismarie

Do you feel like af is coming like usual?


----------



## Cutler101

No i have no signs of AF shes four days away i don't get signs till the day before AF or two days before . I had loads of pregnancy signs now i just have right ovary pains .


----------



## Frodi

Awe Cutler, I'm sorry about your blood work, but I definitely saw that :bfp: in that picture! 
I think you are! So I'm sending you some :dust: because I think you need as much as possible!!

Starbaby, I think your DH is going to be one happy man the week of his birthday! LOL I know mine would be with all that fun included for a WHOLE week!! 

Genesismarie, I don't know anyone who can see their test and STILL not test!! You have much more will power then I think I will ever have!! 

Also, just a quick question. I know I asked this earlier but I didn't seem to get very many responses. DH and I :sex: just a little bit ago and, sorry for TMI, but when we went to the washroom there was he said a thin layer of brown on him and little bits of clumps, brown also and when I use the washroom there was brown on the towel and when I wiped a mixture of :spermy: and brown and I think some clear cm. AF isn't due until next monday, so I'm just wondering if it could be anything, I'm 6DPO. 
Just thought I ask. :)


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah I can get af signs sometimes up to a week before but usually about three to four days & I have non now & I'm dang near two days away & today I started crying out of nowhere because hubby told his uncle it would probably takes me two days to get over an argument we had? Lol smh I have no idea I never cry like literally never so that was new but crying over nothing was my first symptom with my son I just never paid much attention to it back then. & last time I didn't have af symptoms she just didn't show up but don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## genesismarie

@frodi my anxiety is with not having test in the house lol I'm backwards if they are in the house I feel better because just in case I freak out & break down I have on. & I don't seem to freak out when they are around hahahaha


----------



## genesismarie

@frodi IB can be brown maybe bby dancing & the swimmers may have brought it down so to speak lol not sure about the clumps though. Do you use tampons? Maybe put one in to keep an eye on it & the amount?


----------



## Frodi

genesismarie said:


> @frodi my anxiety is with not having test in the house lol I'm backwards if they are in the house I feel better because just in case I freak out & break down I have on. & I don't seem to freak out when they are around hahahaha

Lol!! That is hilarious!!!! Well, good luck on that :bfp: I'm sending some :dust: your way as well!!


----------



## genesismarie

@thnx hun


----------



## Cutler101

yeah or you'll end up like me .


genesismarie said:


> Yeah I can get af signs sometimes up to a week before but usually about three to four days & I have non now & I'm dang near two days away & today I started crying out of nowhere because hubby told his uncle it would probably takes me two days to get over an argument we had? Lol smh I have no idea I never cry like literally never so that was new but crying over nothing was my first symptom with my son I just never paid much attention to it back then. & last time I didn't have af symptoms she just didn't show up but don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## genesismarie

@cutler have faith hun I high doubt you getting that many evaps or false positives. Have you tested today?


----------



## mah0113

starbaby2404 said:


> It's been a minute since i've been on, just finished skimming the thread.
> @Cutler101--I think it is a :bfp:, it's just too early. Good luck. Hope you test again and get th e darkest :bfp: ever.
> 
> AFM, the :witch: arrived on the 17th, and it is horrible...it is extremely heavy flow(I wonder if this is d/t taking those progesterone pills), and cramps are atrocious. I feel like I am in the early stages of labor, and totally irritable and cranky. DH was trying to flirt with me, and gave me a swat to the behind and I nearly tore his head off. "My entire body hurts, and ur gonna swat me, what part of I feel like i'm in the early stages of labor do you not understand" Poor guy. Dr. wants me to start opking, any suggestions as to brands or websites to get them from. The cheaper the better. Not that we can't afford it, just don't want to spend a wad on something i'm just gonna pee on...lol...
> Anyway, so DH bday is the 27, and If...IF I am ovulating, and IF i have a 28 day cycle, the best time to BD is all next week....Lucky DH, right?! Hope this is our month...:dust: to everyone!

i buy wondfo 50 packs off of amazon--last time they were 17 dollars, this month i got 50 wondfo opks and 20 hcg preg tests for 21. never used the preg tests but used the opks and they are good.

cutler, keeping fingers crossed for a positive beta in the future! you seem to be very very early right now. hold off until af is due.


according to fertility friend, i will be 14 dpo and able to test on the day of our 2 year anniversary :) no pressure or anything lol :thumbup:


----------



## Cutler101

With a FRER got the faintest line ever . i plan to skip tomorrow and wait for my test to come in Wednesday hoping they come in tomorrow since TN is only 4hrs away from Atlanta .


genesismarie said:


> @cutler have faith hun I high doubt you getting that many evaps or false positives. Have you tested today?


----------



## genesismarie

@cutler it really depend on when implantation happens which is hard to know even with IB so I'd say try and let it build it up. Maybe not test until you get the new batch of tests


----------



## Cutler101

yeah thats what i was saying ill wait . i still have hope that i didnt just get ALL those faint positives for NO reason . my cycle is 29days long so i was thinking it would take me longer for me to get a FORSURE positive .


genesismarie said:


> @cutler it really depend on when implantation happens which is hard to know even with IB so I'd say try and let it build it up. Maybe not test until you get the new batch of tests


----------



## genesismarie

Yeah that might be the case do you know how long your lp is? Mine is only 12days so if I was pregnant I would probably get an early result but I had testing I just can't deal with the emotions after a negative o I rather wait for af I can deal with her showing up better for some odd reason


----------



## Cutler101

My FF said it's 15days long .


----------



## mah0113

cutler how many dpo are you now?

i am cd3 today..18 days left till o day =)


----------



## Cutler101

if i ovulated like FF said i should be 13DPO .


mah0113 said:


> cutler how many dpo are you now?
> 
> i am cd3 today..18 days left till o day =)


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> My FF said it's 15days long .

Oh yeah that might have a lot to do with why they are still so faint as well as implantation. Mine is 12 days so it either hit or miss I guess my doc said 12days is normal but I really don't think its enough time


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> My FF said it's 15days long .
> 
> Oh yeah that might have a lot to do with why they are still so faint as well as implantation. Mine is 12 days so it either hit or miss I guess my doc said 12days is normal but I really don't think its enough timeClick to expand...

I have a 6-7 day luteal phase...i got pregnant twice pretty quickly [wasnt even trying either time, and both times were within 3 months of eachother] but mc at 5 weeks. i must have implanted in order to get a positive hcg, but my dr said my lining prob wasnt thick enough to sustain the preg. so 12 days is DEF enough to get preg, dont even stress it. now im on progesterone and it lengthened my luteal phase to 15 days..im glad but its annoying bc now i have a ridiculously long cycle [36 days]


----------



## genesismarie

@mah happy you got a longer lp. I have been thinking about getting some epo but I'm so text book regular I'm super scared to try anything but a prenatal lol talked to the doc today she told me hah is 3500 dollars I was like wow wasn't expecting that she did say she would test me for infertility early if I wanted but advised against it because I've only been regular for three months & the bd timing has been hit & miss these regular cycles so me & hubby have decided to give it more time. Also decided to go back to using OPKS...maybe lol af is due in two days so we will see


----------



## Cutler101

well im testing tomorrow with my FRER . got a new batch of wondfo test and im STILL getting faint positives so we'll see .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> well im testing tomorrow with my FRER . got a new batch of wondfo test and im STILL getting faint positives so we'll see .

Girl I hope that FRER gives you the fastest positive! Fx & toes


----------



## Cutler101

Me too butttttt i cant help but feel like im out . makes me not even wanna test till AF just shows and put me outta my misery :sad2:


genesismarie said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> well im testing tomorrow with my FRER . got a new batch of wondfo test and im STILL getting faint positives so we'll see .
> 
> Girl I hope that FRER gives you the fastest positive! Fx & toesClick to expand...


----------



## genesismarie

Aww hun don't get down. Im waiting on af I can't deal with the mega I take af way better but I'm praying for you tonight love


----------



## Cutler101

We'll see like they say you aint out till AF shows .


----------



## Cutler101

NOTHING on the FRER but STILL faint positives took a wondfo at the same time it was a faint positive but a bit darker . Idk what to think AF is two days away so im just going to wait it out and not test at all . Im DONE stressing over testing now so we will see comes Friday . so far no signs of her no cramping or anything when usually i have all CRAZY AF signs but i just feel normal .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> NOTHING on the FRER but STILL faint positives took a wondfo at the same time it was a faint positive but a bit darker . Idk what to think AF is two days away so im just going to wait it out and not test at all . Im DONE stressing over testing now so we will see comes Friday . so far no signs of her no cramping or anything when usually i have all CRAZY AF signs but i just feel normal .

I feel the same way af one day away none of my usual symptom just feel normal as well


----------



## Frodi

Well, Im out this cycle. aF finally showed up. After 2 days of terrible cramping and nothing she just showed when I woke up today.


----------



## genesismarie

@ Frodo sorry the witch got you fx next month is your month


----------



## Frodi

Thanks Genesismarie, me too!


----------



## fisher girl

It's not my month either af has shown up :-(


----------



## genesismarie

@fishergirl sorry hun hope next month is for you as well. I'm a day away from af I'm sure ill be joining The witches club shortly bfn this morning :'(


----------



## brandonsgirl

I'm sorry frodi, but at least now you know when to start your cycle from:)


----------



## genesismarie

I'm out too af in full force this morning when I woke up


----------



## starbaby2404

Seems like the :witch: got most of us this month. I started on the 17th. Just got home from the OBGYN. He started me on another round of Clomid 50mgx5days. Starting today. the last 2 times we tried it was cycle days 5-9, so this time we are trying cycle days 7-11. Lets hope this works...I am so ready for a :bfp:. Looking forward to seeing a ton of :bfp:'s in the next month....


----------



## fisher girl

@genesismarie fx for next month. Mine is not yet full blown blood but just dark brown spotting since yesterday but it has just a tiny tinge of red in it :-( next month ladies we make sure we all get our bfp's yeah!!!!! 
Starbaby I agree we all get bfp's.
Cutler any news Hun, fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Cutler101

AF hasnt gotten me yet . im suppose to start tomorrow . woke up this morning with those AF cramps that i usually get but havent gotten it since .

i havent tested either just waiting for her to show im SURE im out this month and that all those faint positives and that one clear positive was wrong .


----------



## MNbaby

I'm out too :( AF came! Next month I hope! I have a sonohystergram scheduled for next Thursday so hopefully that will give me some answers with the mid-cycle spotting. Has anyone ever had one before?


----------



## genesismarie

fisher girl said:


> @genesismarie fx for next month. Mine is not yet full blown blood but just dark brown spotting since yesterday but it has just a tiny tinge of red in it :-( next month ladies we make sure we all get our bfp's yeah!!!!!
> Starbaby I agree we all get bfp's.
> Cutler any news Hun, fingers crossed for u x

Thanx hun! You too. Feeling good about this cycle or the few coming up which ever one lol. Since getting "regular" my periods were super light like literally not using anything 3 out of the five days of af but this cycle I'm back to my normal amount of flood I had befor BC don't know if it makes a big dif but its definitely a sign to me that I'm getting back to fertile mertile & definitely makes me hopeful. So I'm going to give it another try this cycle keep a close eye on this one since its seems so far to the first official back to normal one so fx for all of us for this next month I just have a feeling our BFPs are just around the corner were just walking a little slow lol


----------



## Cutler101

AF got me : this morning & on time too in a long time :( i guess those test were really faulty .


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im sorry ladies! :dust: for your next cycles


----------



## fisher girl

Genesis I think we are walking slow to get our bfp's I agree lol. This time next month we are all to run to our bfp's ladies. @cutler I think you need to try buy the amazon opks and pregnancy tests as those work for me.


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> AF got me : this morning & on time too in a long time :( i guess those test were really faulty .

Awww sorry hun our you going to give it another try?


----------



## Cutler101

No i think im done . 12mnts is the end of the road for me .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> No i think im done . 12mnts is the end of the road for me .

Yeah I totally understand how you feel


----------



## Frodi

Awe Cutler, sorry you got your AF, I hope this is the time even though not trying you'll get your :bfp:


----------



## Cutler101

It was a chemical pregnancy . My Dr said its hard to get a false positive and not be pregnant . I had positives all the way up till AF . It sucks cause we gave this cycle our all .


----------



## genesismarie

Cutler101 said:


> It was a chemical pregnancy . My Dr said its hard to get a false positive and not be pregnant . I had positives all the way up till AF . It sucks cause we gave this cycle our all .

Sooo sorry hun :hugs: I really think you should give it another try


----------



## Cutler101

Yeah idk think imma try but not prevent .


----------



## genesismarie

yeah ive decided im done too not going back on bc but im done


----------



## genesismarie

cd six today ladies af has left still trying to decide if i want to give it a try this cycle how is everyone else doing??


----------



## fisher girl

I'm also cd6 looks like af should be leaving hopefully tomorrow then start trying straight away. Not going to do opks this month am just going to relax and let nature do its thing will just wait till af shows up


----------



## Cutler101

Same here im not testing for ovulation im not doing the sperm meets egg plan or using soft cups or pre-seed the only thing ill be taking is prenatal pills and baby aspirin . thats it .


fisher girl said:


> I'm also cd6 looks like af should be leaving hopefully tomorrow then start trying straight away. Not going to do opks this month am just going to relax and let nature do its thing will just wait till af shows up


----------



## fisher girl

It's too stressful I agree Cutler. Now I think we let nature take its course and I'm sure we will have our bfp's in June ok. Lets all do the same and see what happens xx


----------



## Cutler101

that was my plan i just plan to take prenatals and baby aspirin thats all .


fisher girl said:


> It's too stressful I agree Cutler. Now I think we let nature take its course and I'm sure we will have our bfp's in June ok. Lets all do the same and see what happens xx


----------



## fisher girl

Yay af has officially left for holiday lol. Now for the stress free plan ain't nothing gonna stop me. No opks just pure nature and lots of folic acid. Sending baby dust to you all


----------



## BBWttc29

does anyone know about charts if so can anyone look at mine its in my signature and offer any help or assistance. FF said that on CD10 which was 4 days after my period that i ovulated, i took a test that day and it was negative. I took an opk today and it was positive. i usually ovulate on the 3rd of the month no matter how long my cycle.. Im so confused


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi,

I am new here, since May 28 if I remember correctly. Just stopping by to say hi. DH and I are currently TTC since May 29.


----------



## bluestars

AF due tomorrow and :bfn: need a wee buddie to cheer me up.


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies how in everyone in there cycle?


----------



## Cutler101

Im on CD10 waiting to ovulate . Not doing anything just keep track on the days me and hubby baby dance . 

How is yours ??


----------



## genesismarie

I think I'm on cd 11 trying not to count deleted my FF app so I don't go crazy &me & hubby are bding atlease once a day more if we feel up to it. I'm should ovulate around Wednesday so we will see just taking my prenatals & baby dancing regularly that's about it


----------



## starbaby2404

:happydance::happydance: Finally got a dark line on the "o" test this morning...YAY! BD'd on Saturday night, def plan on BDing tonight and probably the next few if we can squeeze it in...Feeling totally positive for this month. Wish me luck Ladies!!:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Cutler101

Good luck love :)


----------



## mah0113

hi ladies! sorry I disappeared for a while, got wrapped up in catching up on my home chores since classes ended. But yeah, I am on cd16 today, expecting fertile period to begin on wednesday-no positive opk yet. my temps have been crazy because its SO HOT in our bedroom--ff actually told me I o'd on cd 12 or something because of how crazy my temps have been! i had to enter negative opk's and disregard temps just to get the cross hairs to go away!

If the progesterone lengthens my luteal phase to 14 days as it did last month, I will be due for af on the 24th, which is our 2 year anniversary. my last two bfps were around 9-10 dpo so I am hoping to have awesome news before then and if i can possibly hold it in, surprise my hubby on our anniversary :)


----------



## mah0113

im only on cd16 but got a positive opk today :-o i THINK its positive, at least! its super early right now, last month i got a positive on cd20 and o'd on cd21...maybe i will actually have a decent luteal phase this month :)


----------



## starbaby2404

mah0113 said:


> im only on cd16 but got a positive opk today :-o i THINK its positive, at least! its super early right now, last month i got a positive on cd20 and o'd on cd21...maybe i will actually have a decent luteal phase this month :)

:happydance:Good Luck Babe!!!!:dust: to you!!!


----------



## starbaby2404

Cutler101 said:


> Good luck love :)

Thanks SugarBooger!!! Hope your :bfp: comes soon! Maybe the NTNP method will work for you! Isn't that how you told me your other pregnancies went? Suprises?!


----------



## mah0113

starbaby2404 said:


> mah0113 said:
> 
> 
> im only on cd16 but got a positive opk today :-o i THINK its positive, at least! its super early right now, last month i got a positive on cd20 and o'd on cd21...maybe i will actually have a decent luteal phase this month :)
> 
> :happydance:Good Luck Babe!!!!:dust: to you!!!Click to expand...

thanks startbaby! funny thing: i tested again 2 hours later and it was negative, and again 2 hours after that, and still negative. kind of confused. does this look positive you guys?


----------



## Cutler101

Looks like i was really pregnant after all . :) im happy but want to make sure first being the fact i did have what i thought was a period. Go in the morning @ 9:30. Keep your fingers crossed ladies .
 



Attached Files:







Image 2013-06-04-1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> Looks like i was really pregnant after all . :) im happy but want to make sure first being the fact i did have what i thought was a period. Go in the morning @ 9:30. Keep your fingers crossed ladies .

CONGRATULATIONS!!! THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!

what on earth happened with the negatives :-o


----------



## Cutler101

i have no clue thats what im confused about so im hoping my DR can tell me something tomorrow .


mah0113 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like i was really pregnant after all . :) im happy but want to make sure first being the fact i did have what i thought was a period. Go in the morning @ 9:30. Keep your fingers crossed ladies .
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!
> 
> what on earth happened with the negatives :-oClick to expand...


----------



## starbaby2404

Cutler101 said:


> Looks like i was really pregnant after all . :) im happy but want to make sure first being the fact i did have what i thought was a period. Go in the morning @ 9:30. Keep your fingers crossed ladies .

Sooooo excited for you! Prayin that it's the real thing!:hugs: Keep us updated!!


----------



## Cutler101

thanks i will . i hope it is too .


----------



## BBWttc29

im trying not to get my hopes up. i had a positive opk on last thursday. we Bd'd 4 days before that and the day after. i have sore breasts and some cramping so we will see


----------



## fisher girl

Congratulations Cutler. Keep us updated on what doctor says ;-)


----------



## starbaby2404

Good Luck today Cutler! Hoping you are this months lucky star. You'll be the first :bfp: this month! Hope those of us that are still waiting for our :bfp: follow suit. THOUGHTS, PRAYERS, BABY DUST, STICKY DUST, GOOD LUCKS YOUR WAY!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## starbaby2404

Enlisting ya'll for some help....DH and I have been discussing the small chance that if this is our month we could have multiples thanks to the clomid. So we have been looking at names again...if we have 2 boys or one of each the names are already picked. But if we get 2 girls we are having trouble coming up with the second name....as you can see from my signature, we have given our boys 2 middle names and want to keep the tradition going. We love Amelia. And I love Juliet. So, Amelia ______ Juliet, or Amelia Juliet _______. Last name is Bradley. Any help would be great. :flower:


----------



## Cutler101

Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .


----------



## bluestars

Cutler101 said:


> Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .

Congratulations cutler <3 can change your status now , hopefully we all won't be far behind you xxxx


----------



## Cutler101

Thanks i hope you all get your BFP soon :) :dust:


----------



## fisher girl

So happy for you Hun. Xxxx


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .

congratulations!!! so now we have 2 in this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## BBWttc29

Cutler when you thought you had a period last month what was it like?


----------



## starbaby2404

Cutler101 said:


> Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .

:flower::hugs:


----------



## starbaby2404

starbaby2404 said:


> Cutler101 said:
> 
> 
> Well i am very much well pregnant :) im 6wks & my HCG levels are 16, 714 :happydance: they took blood and gave me a ultrasound .
> 
> :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

So happy for you!


----------



## Cutler101

BBWttc29 said:


> Cutler when you thought you had a period last month what was it like?


it was light bleeding the first day , regular bleeding the second day and spotting the third day . 


which was weird but i thought it was my body regulating after the pill


----------



## brandonsgirl

Congratulations Cutler! Thats fantastic news!


----------



## mah0113

i had pinkish tinged cm along with yellowish ewcm with a clot of blood in it---is that ovulation? (it cant be implantation right now because I prob just o'd yesterday---i had a temp dip for two days and then a spike today]


----------



## Cutler101

Its twins again :)
 



Attached Files:







946967_10151458433033671_1690403483_n.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## starbaby2404

Cutler101 said:


> Its twins again :)

OMG!! AAAAhhhhhhh I am so excited for you:happydance: This is awesome news!...Congrats girly!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mah0113

Cutler101 said:


> Its twins again :)

OMG!! AWESOME!!! do u have lots of twins in your family??


----------



## fisher girl

Congratulations Hun. Brilliant news


----------



## Chanel101

hey ladies idk what happen someone reported my page as a fake smh im shocked because ive been on this site since Aug & have posted thousands of times and all of a sudden im a fake profile smh . i contacted the owner of the page personally to talk about it . :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mah0113

5 dpo and was falling asleep in my bar review class this morning, despite having slept 7 hours at night, and a 3 hour nap during the evening. extreme sleepiness was my main symptom with my last bfp, but that was at about 7 or 8 dpo. seems a little early right now so trying not to read into it. It may just be the progesterone. testing on friday, 9 dpo!


----------



## fisher girl

Got sore boobs but too early to tell lol af should be visiting on 24th


----------



## mah0113

Fisher girl, how many dpo are you? I am 6 dpo and took a test today bc I'm ridiculous haha. Looks like an evap--I checked it after the 5 min mark and also 6 dpo is too early to take anything seriously. Will test again on Friday and through the weekend. According to previous bfp's if I am preg I will get my bfp on Monday night (2 days after af is due). But super super praying I get a positive before then so I can surprise DH on Father's Day!

The other day he was waitin in the car when I ran in to buy some vitamins and while inside I found the perfect Father's Day card---it didn't give it away from the outside and was sooo cute!! But he wound up comin inside an seeing it in my hand and bein like "what's that?!" So then he found out and now I can't even use the card trick!


----------



## BBWttc29

well im out :witch: showed up today


----------



## fisher girl

Hey mah. I am 7dpo now.im also curious to test but then I don't want to jinx it. If its negative I will be depressed lol. Ooh I know what you mean. You can't use the card anymore lol but hey I'm sure you will find another surprise. I really hope you get your bfp to surprise hubby ;-)
BBW sorry af arrived. Hope you get bfp in next cycle ;-)


----------



## starbaby2404

Sorry the :witch: got you BBW. Hopefully next cycle is the one for you.

Good Morning Ladies!! Going off of a positive opk strip on the 3rd, i am 10dpo today. Is that too early to test still?? I am trying my hardest to overcome my poas addiction, and wait until at least Saturday, as AF is due Monday. Hoping this is my :bfp: month....Not feelin pg, but not feeling like AF is coming either.


----------



## mah0113

fisher girl said:


> Hey mah. I am 7dpo now.im also curious to test but then I don't want to jinx it. If its negative I will be depressed lol. Ooh I know what you mean. You can't use the card anymore lol but hey I'm sure you will find another surprise. I really hope you get your bfp to surprise hubby ;-)
> BBW sorry af arrived. Hope you get bfp in next cycle ;-)

i am 7 dpo today as well..had a temp dip. so anxious!


----------



## fisher girl

Hope all turns out great for us mah xx


----------



## mah0113

what happened to this thread! it kind of died off :(

frodi, are you still here?


----------



## fisher girl

What happened to brandonsgirl, Frodi etc been thinking of them. I agree Mah the thread is very quiet now ;-(


----------



## mah0113

fisher girl said:


> What happened to brandonsgirl, Frodi etc been thinking of them. I agree Mah the thread is very quiet now ;-(

brandonsgirl prob moved over to the 1st tri forum :happydance: hopefully we can join her soon!

but yeah, was wondering where frodi has been.

my temp spiked today..i am hoping it stays this high bc then it will give me a tryphasic chart...and even tho thats not a guaranteed bfp, it is more likely!

I feel like my chart this cycle is soooo different from last cycle. I kind of know it. but then theres that fear inside me that I am wrong [again] so I am scared to know it-know it, if that makes sense? Any time I was convinced I was preg bc of symptoms, I wasnt. the two times I was, I could have SWORN I wasnt bc of lack of symptoms. Although this last time, I def did know bc of the weird spotting and mid-day naps at work haha. I would literally go and find an empty conference room and sleep during lunch time. This time its hard bc the progesterone makes you sleepy too..last cycle i wasnt preg and i'd keep falling asleep everywhere.

im going to test again tonight..and tomorrow...and tomorrow night...hahhahah.


----------



## fisher girl

Hope the others are ok. Fingers crossed for you Hun. My af is due 25th. My boobs are very painful and veins showing a lot but also wiped pinkish stuff a few days ago but nothing since. Hope you get your bfp soon Hun, fingers crossed xx


----------



## EMC00P

*New to this site, but feeling a little anxious. Had "old blood" the day before my period, which only lasted 3 days. Normally, I don't have"old blood" at all, my periods last between 4-5 days and my last day was very light, which is unlike the usual. My husband and I have already gone through 1 MC about a year ago. We are hoping to be one of the lucky ones soon.*


----------



## mah0113

EMC00P said:


> *New to this site, but feeling a little anxious. Had "old blood" the day before my period, which only lasted 3 days. Normally, I don't have"old blood" at all, my periods last between 4-5 days and my last day was very light, which is unlike the usual. My husband and I have already gone through 1 MC about a year ago. We are hoping to be one of the lucky ones soon.*

welcome to the board [and thread]!! what cycle day are you?

i am very sorry for your loss, I know how heart breaking it can be as I had two losses as well this past year. but we will both get our rainbow babies soon :hugs:

fisher girl, thats a good sign!! i had pink stuff with my last bfp!


----------



## EMC00P

mah0113 said:


> EMC00P said:
> 
> 
> *New to this site, but feeling a little anxious. Had "old blood" the day before my period, which only lasted 3 days. Normally, I don't have"old blood" at all, my periods last between 4-5 days and my last day was very light, which is unlike the usual. My husband and I have already gone through 1 MC about a year ago. We are hoping to be one of the lucky ones soon.*
> 
> welcome to the board [and thread]!! what cycle day are you?
> 
> i am very sorry for your loss, I know how heart breaking it can be as I had two losses as well this past year. but we will both get our rainbow babies soon :hugs:
> 
> fisher girl, thats a good sign!! i had pink stuff with my last bfp!Click to expand...

*I am on cycle day 10. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. It is so heartbreaking to ensure what we and so many others have gone through. But you are right, we will both get our chance soon. *


----------



## MNbaby

Hi All! I am 8 DPO (or so my chart says) but that is really late for me!

I had a sonohysterogram right after AF this cycle so that could have messed things up. I have been spotting for the last 4 days and am sure AF is coming soon!

I'm starting to get frustrated but I know there is nothing I can do... I'm so wanting my bfp. I have taken 2 test even though it's too early haha. 

Mah, our charts are really similar I think! Hoping for everyone's bfp! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/448488


----------



## fisher girl

Welcome EMC. I had old blood for 3 days last month and then I got my period for 4 days. Hope you get your bfp soon Hun xxx
Mah I won't get my hopes up will be testing on 24th so fingers crossed. Have been getting heartburn, feeling light headed and a little nauseous. 
Hope you all get bfp's soon ladies xxxx


----------



## mah0113

MNbaby said:


> Hi All! I am 8 DPO (or so my chart says) but that is really late for me!
> 
> I had a sonohysterogram right after AF this cycle so that could have messed things up. I have been spotting for the last 4 days and am sure AF is coming soon!
> 
> I'm starting to get frustrated but I know there is nothing I can do... I'm so wanting my bfp. I have taken 2 test even though it's too early haha.
> 
> Mah, our charts are really similar I think! Hoping for everyone's bfp!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/448488

omg they really are! esp the 7 dpo dip. If youve been spotting thats sometimes a good sign. Have you had your progesterone tested? Thats one of the things that tipped me off when I got my bfp as well..my period usually started with "old blood" dark brown cm and would turn to a full flow 24 hours..with my bfp cycle the brown just never went away. unfortunately for me this was a sign of low progesterone and ultimately a mc, but lots of ladies have that as a preg symptom and go on on to have healthy preg. if you have had blood work done before or carried to term without probs then dont worry about. otherwise if I were you I would ask your dr to prescribe progesterone just as a precaution...and not to wait until the bfp.


----------



## mah0113

fisher girl said:


> Welcome EMC. I had old blood for 3 days last month and then I got my period for 4 days. Hope you get your bfp soon Hun xxx
> Mah I won't get my hopes up will be testing on 24th so fingers crossed. Have been getting heartburn, feeling light headed and a little nauseous.
> Hope you all get bfp's soon ladies xxxx

24th is my two year wedding anniversary...and I am due for AF that day hahah. there goes anniversary bd!

i actually have 2 AF due dates..one is my natural AF day and one is the progesterone-lengthened AF due date. my natural due date is this saturday [day after tomm, 10 dpo] but the progesterone delayed one is obviously a week later.

I prob wont get AF on saturday but if Im not preg it can come any time between now and next monday [or even later]

I like that the progesterone lengthens my luteal phase but i hate the fact that my cycles become SO LONG!!! last cycle was 36 days...15 day luteal phase. my natural cycle is 28 days, which only gave me a 7 day luteal phase last cycle and would give me a 10 day this cycle. so i guess its a good price to pay.


----------



## fisher girl

Guess we will do tests on your anniversary lol fingers crossed for you my dear then that can be your pressie a bfp ;-) xx


----------



## starbaby2404

Morning Ladies---So, today i am 11dpo, and my poas addiction got the best of me....:bfn:....not even a faint line. Is it ever gonna happen?? On to cycle #16. UUUUUGGGHHH!:growlmad: I am getting totally impatient, and seriously pissed at my body.:nope: Today is gonna be a bad day!:cry:


----------



## MNbaby

mah0113 said:


> MNbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I am 8 DPO (or so my chart says) but that is really late for me!
> 
> I had a sonohysterogram right after AF this cycle so that could have messed things up. I have been spotting for the last 4 days and am sure AF is coming soon!
> 
> I'm starting to get frustrated but I know there is nothing I can do... I'm so wanting my bfp. I have taken 2 test even though it's too early haha.
> 
> Mah, our charts are really similar I think! Hoping for everyone's bfp!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/448488
> 
> omg they really are! esp the 7 dpo dip. If youve been spotting thats sometimes a good sign. Have you had your progesterone tested? Thats one of the things that tipped me off when I got my bfp as well..my period usually started with "old blood" dark brown cm and would turn to a full flow 24 hours..with my bfp cycle the brown just never went away. unfortunately for me this was a sign of low progesterone and ultimately a mc, but lots of ladies have that as a preg symptom and go on on to have healthy preg. if you have had blood work done before or carried to term without probs then dont worry about. otherwise if I were you I would ask your dr to prescribe progesterone just as a precaution...and not to wait until the bfp.Click to expand...

I know isn't that crazy!! Well not great news AF came early, I guess I just have to be happy I can start another cycle :( I have never had blood work but she said if I still didn't get a bfp with in 6 cycles (1 more to go) then I would come back in for blood work. I think I just want to do it now though! How long have you been TTC, best of luck to you!!


----------



## fisher girl

Sorry MNbaby fingers crossed for next cycle. My TWW is really boring lol just want next week to hurry to see if af shows up.


----------



## bluestars

starbaby2404 said:


> Morning Ladies---So, today i am 11dpo, and my poas addiction got the best of me....:bfn:....not even a faint line. Is it ever gonna happen?? On to cycle #16. UUUUUGGGHHH!:growlmad: I am getting totally impatient, and seriously pissed at my body.:nope: Today is gonna be a bad day!:cry:

Sorry for your :bfn: honey.x


----------



## mah0113

MNbaby said:


> I know isn't that crazy!! Well not great news AF came early, I guess I just have to be happy I can start another cycle :( I have never had blood work but she said if I still didn't get a bfp with in 6 cycles (1 more to go) then I would come back in for blood work. I think I just want to do it now though! How long have you been TTC, best of luck to you!!

so sorry about AF! but as you said, at least you get to start another cycle! So heres my story: my hubby and I were using the pull out method for an entire year and it worked..last May, I was SUPER late and had nausea, etc, so we were convinced I was pregnant. I took a bunch of tests and they were all negative and then I eventually got my period, but we were both so disappointed that we decided we should stop preventing. So we stopped preventing some of the times, and others we would still prevent..it was always kind of a last minute decision ahha. My hubby would get anxious bc I still had one more year of law school and he didnt want me to get distracted. 

the end of July and first 2/3 of August last year was the month of Ramadan so we were fasting like 10 hours per day, and then at the mosque until 2 or 3 am every night, so we wound up not bd'ing all month. 2 days after the end of ramadan, we finally bd'd and rt before hubby was about to pull out I told him "Im like one week away from my period! Theres NO WAY I can get pregnant right now!" and he was like "Are you sure?!?!" and I was like "YES!" so...he didnt pull out and lo and behold, two weeks later, I had a bfp. I was COMPLETELY SHOCKED!! I literally was like hyperventalating hahha. Anyway, so 3 days after my bfp, I started bleeding :( I mc later than night in the emergency room.

Everyone said teh first time is a fluke..lots of ppl mc their first pregnancy, etc etc etc. But I was still devastated...so then october and november my period was kind of normalizing [isnt that weird how even such an early mc can effect stuff?!] and then January 3rd I had my period exactly on time [the first time since the mc]..that month was another month we didnt bd much bc he was busy at work and school had started again for me, I think we bd'd like twice. I wound up getting preg again that month [its always the month we dont bd much and I think its impossible ahha]..I mc a week later, iin feb.

By then, there was clearly a problem so the dr I made an appt with when I had started bleeding told me I might have a luteal phase defect and she was going to put me on progesterone. She said that I shouldnt try/start the progesterone until after my next cycle..that was March. I didnt ovulate in March. But that is the month we ACTUALLY started "trying-trying" in terms of using opks [I kind of had to because of the progesterone timing] and I realized that I ovulate super late in my cycle [hence the august/sept bfp when I thought it was too late to get preg]...so temping and opk's have confirmed what she thought the prob may be. Last cycle I had what would have been a 7 day luteal phase had it not been for the progesterone. This cycle would have been a 10 day luteal phase. Based on my past two bfps, I think I get preg the months my luteal phase is on the 10 day side as opposed to the 7 day side. But obviously, I still couldnt maintain the preg. I am just hoping the progesterone was the issue and I can sustain the next pregnancy :cry:

So..I guess in the grand scheme of things, I have not been really trying for all that long, but I guess just the time thats elapsed from the first pregnancy and mc until now is what makes me super frustrated and emotional. I am happy that I can conceive, I just live in fear that we think its this easy progesterone fix, but next time I conceive, God forbid if I miscarry again, I will have to face the reality that there is a much bigger problem. I am sooo scared of the what if.

In any case, I am 10 dpo today, still have a stuffy nose and congested chest, feel al ittle feverish. But bfn on first resposne and wondfo. I also had a melt down last night and sobbed bc I was telling my husband "what if Im NOT pregnant?!" and "what if I AM but then we lose the pregnancy again?!" He just says "so what if youre not this month..we try again next month!"--i feel like he doesnt get it :nope:its MY body thats the issue, so I always feel like I need to get preg and have a baby to be "not defective" if you know what I mean. Its not even a pressure from him, hes always awesome, but its just...I dont even know. I just hope i am actually preg :cry:


----------



## EMC00P

*Ugh....so I just took a test and got a BFN. A little disappointed, but O will be here shortly. That just means the Hubby and I have a lot of BDing to do. *


----------



## mah0113

EMC00P said:


> *Ugh....so I just took a test and got a BFN. A little disappointed, but O will be here shortly. That just means the Hubby and I have a lot of BDing to do. *

confused..you just took an opk and bfn?


----------



## EMC00P

*I took a pregnancy test and it came back negative.*


----------



## mah0113

EMC00P said:


> *I took a pregnancy test and it came back negative.*

oh ok, thats the part thats ocnfusing me---how will you o so soon after the end of your cycle?


----------



## EMC00P

*My O will be in a about a week. My period ended on the 6th. *


----------



## mah0113

EMC00P said:


> *My O will be in a about a week. My period ended on the 6th. *

oh ok, good luck for the next cycle! are you doing anyting different?

I am considering taking mucinex next cycle if I dont get my bfp this cycle. will probably test again tomorrow--I wish the stupid second line would just show up!


----------



## bluestars

mah0113 said:


> EMC00P said:
> 
> 
> *My O will be in a about a week. My period ended on the 6th. *
> 
> oh ok, good luck for the next cycle! are you doing anyting different?
> 
> I am considering taking mucinex next cycle if I dont get my bfp this cycle. will probably test again tomorrow--I wish the stupid second line would just show up!Click to expand...

Whats mucinex? Xx


----------



## mah0113

oh my goodness girls, I was wondering what happened to cutler and i searched for her recent posts and look what I came across [scroll to pg 10 and then read the whole thing]: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1863435-sign-pregnancy-10.html

I am so disappointed! why would someone lie and make this up? To be honest, I did find it a little bit odd but I thought "hey, you never really know...and why would someone lie?" so I took it at face value. Thats why they deactivated her name. This is just so...confusing!!! Why would someone do that???? :growlmad:


----------



## mah0113

bluestars said:


> mah0113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMC00P said:
> 
> 
> *My O will be in a about a week. My period ended on the 6th. *
> 
> oh ok, good luck for the next cycle! are you doing anyting different?
> 
> I am considering taking mucinex next cycle if I dont get my bfp this cycle. will probably test again tomorrow--I wish the stupid second line would just show up!Click to expand...
> 
> Whats mucinex? XxClick to expand...


its the medication you use for chest congestion..it thins out your mucus, some women that are ttc take it to help fertility since it thins out the other mucus too!


----------



## bluestars

mah0113 said:


> oh my goodness girls, I was wondering what happened to cutler and i searched for her recent posts and look what I came across [scroll to pg 10 and then read the whole thing]: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1863435-sign-pregnancy-10.html
> 
> I am so disappointed! why would someone lie and make this up? To be honest, I did find it a little bit odd but I thought "hey, you never really know...and why would someone lie?" so I took it at face value. Thats why they deactivated her name. This is just so...confusing!!! Why would someone do that???? :growlmad:

I dont really know cutler. Whats happened? Never new that about cough medicine xxx


----------



## genesismarie

mah0113 said:


> oh my goodness girls, I was wondering what happened to cutler and i searched for her recent posts and look what I came across [scroll to pg 10 and then read the whole thing]: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1863435-sign-pregnancy-10.html
> 
> I am so disappointed! why would someone lie and make this up? To be honest, I did find it a little bit odd but I thought "hey, you never really know...and why would someone lie?" so I took it at face value. Thats why they deactivated her name. This is just so...confusing!!! Why would someone do that???? :growlmad:

Wow I'm in super utter shock she invited me to add her on facebook & everything & she was all over facebook about her pregnancy & that ultrasound pic I'm really in shock she seems like such a sweet girl we were close in age & cycle times so I thought we would get really close we even talked on facebook at times when I was upset with my fiancee and wasn't sure we would last to the wedding. I'm not sure how many of you ladies are Christians but the bible says not to be envious of others for these type of reasons. One you never really know if that person has what you wanted or what they went through or will have to suffer through because the obtained it on their own means & not from god. I will say that I will be praying for her because she must have been through something to make her go this far. It's not really my place to judge


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Wow I'm in super utter shock she invited me to add her on facebook & everything & she was all over facebook about her pregnancy & that ultrasound pic I'm really in shock she seems like such a sweet girl we were close in age & cycle times so I thought we would get really close we even talked on facebook at times when I was upset with my fiancee and wasn't sure we would last to the wedding. I'm not sure how many of you ladies are Christians but the bible says not to be envious of others for these type of reasons. One you never really know if that person has what you wanted or what they went through or will have to suffer through because the obtained it on their own means & not from god. I will say that I will be praying for her because she must have been through something to make her go this far. It's not really my place to judge


Yeah I mean I def thought the same thing--like what does someone go through to lie like that. I just wonder..like after posting about it on fb and everything, how will she deal with the fact that there wont actually be twins born? Will there be a fake mc? that slightly angers me, bc these are painful things that people actually go through, not something to make a game out of. but at the same time, I still feel bad bc you need to be seriously troubled to do something like that. I just hope she gets the help she needs.

I am curious if the fb profile is real or if its just a made up profile to go along with these posts. its just so upsetting when you are rooting for someone and feel happy for them and then find out they were lying to you


----------



## genesismarie

@mah I have not seen her post in a while actually when she use to be all over my news feed with cravings and baby names etc tbh I think she deleted her facebook. I havnt went to look for her on my friends list because tbh I rather leave enough alone & don't want to feel like I'm looking for mess & drama. But I do agree that she must have really have something disturb her being to lie like that. As I do understand the overwhelming need and want for a baby but I never think it would satisfy hat need by lying because at the end of the day you know if no one else does that your not pregnant. I believe in trust until you show me I shouldn't so I never even second guessed the info she provided plus when she supposedly got her bfp I was off the forum for a few days so I just instantly was excited for her. Now I feel sad for her & her actions. But above all she has my prayers not my judgement


----------



## genesismarie

& to all you ladies I know we are all upset by curlers actions & this is her original post but I would like to ask that we continue this post for the honest connects that due exsist on it. I know the other post the girl requested it be tooken down


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> @mah I have not seen her post in a while actually when she use to be all over my news feed with cravings and baby names etc tbh I think she deleted her facebook. I havnt went to look for her on my friends list because tbh I rather leave enough alone & don't want to feel like I'm looking for mess & drama. But I do agree that she must have really have something disturb her being to lie like that. As I do understand the overwhelming need and want for a baby but I never think it would satisfy hat need by lying because at the end of the day you know if no one else does that your not pregnant. I believe in trust until you show me I shouldn't so I never even second guessed the info she provided plus when she supposedly got her bfp I was off the forum for a few days so I just instantly was excited for her. Now I feel sad for her & her actions. But above all she has my prayers not my judgement


her fb is still up: https://www.facebook.com/IzzyCutler

your stance is honorable, but I dont feel like it is looking for a mess or drama to simply try and find out the truth. In the other thread girls said how she told some of them she had 4 kids, others that she had 2. My understanding was that she had 3. I understand that ttc is a stressful situation, but lying is just not cool. this forum is my "safe place"---I share so many intimate details and thoughts, and I kind of always assumed all the other women were genuine. 

but I do agree with you that I would like this thread to continue


----------



## genesismarie

@mah tbh I couldn't resist I did go look lol so much for honor lol. But my understanding is that she had three kids as well. Not really sure how to tell if she has any or if any of the prego pics on fb from her previous kids are really her. It's so true what they say...one lie will make a person doubt everything you ever told them & anything you say in the future so for me I'm like I do not know what to believe. Tbh I think she deleted as she not on my friends list anymore which shows her guilt & shame because I knew nothing of her actions until today. I found her pg by going through our old fb messages. I agree with you on bnh being a safe place for us ladies it is one for me as well. I would like to know the truth from the horses mouth but I guess I just don't want to bother with it. I feel as if she will dealt with it enough with in herself & suffer enough with guilt & shame. I'm also wondering what is she going to tell the people who really know her on facebook or if any of them do? Lies get everything tangled. But I do thing we should continue the thread for the honest connections made through dishonest intentions


----------



## genesismarie

Ps. Now its showing her page is not up when I clicked on that link? Ans my inbox there is no pic next to her name now?


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Ps. Now its showing her page is not up when I clicked on that link? Ans my inbox there is no pic next to her name now?

she possibly blocked you--i wasnt on her friends list so I can still see.

are u in your tww btw?


----------



## genesismarie

Yes maam I am. But I have a same o same o feeling tbh. Don't feel any different then all the other cycles with a bfn. I don't even I just wait to see if af shows up. I'm not even sure what dpo I am. I think I'm may have o on cd 16 instead of my usual cd 14 so I'm really waiting for af atlease to see when I ovulated. Me & my fiancee really have decided to put off trying after this cycle until we get married in July due to religious reason. What about you?

Ps. See what I said about guilt & shame? I didn't know about what happen on the other thread & she deleted & blocked me. It's not like I even knew to ask her about it smh that kind of upsets me that she did that. It basically confirms the lie


----------



## BBWttc29

has anyone tried and been successful with the smep


----------



## genesismarie

BBWttc29 said:


> has anyone tried and been successful with the smep

Haven't tried it but I've read the ebook it seems like a good method if you can remember the 'rules" to a T & for me & my fiancee our schedules are so wild & unpredictable so we just do it when we feel like it before and after o & everyday for about for days during o window but that hasn't worked out all so I'm no help lol

Have you read the ebook? It says it works so good that after only three cycles of trying the method & it not working you should be seeing a doc because it should work if there is no issues. So I assume if they can make a claim like that it has to atlease have some effectiveness to the method


----------



## BBWttc29

yes i have the e book and we are gonna try it this cycle. we usually take ovulation tests and try to BD around Ovulation which has nt worked so im hoping this will improve my chances


----------



## genesismarie

I wouldn't see how more bding could hurt hun. I say give it go & let me know & we might try after the wedding :hugs: good luck hun keep us posted


----------



## BBWttc29

genesismarie said:


> I wouldn't see how more bding could hurt hun. I say give it go & let me know & we might try after the wedding :hugs: good luck hun keep us posted

Thank you. I will Im praying this is the month I get my BFP


----------



## genesismarie

Fx that you do hun.


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Yes maam I am. But I have a same o same o feeling tbh. Don't feel any different then all the other cycles with a bfn. I don't even I just wait to see if af shows up. I'm not even sure what dpo I am. I think I'm may have o on cd 16 instead of my usual cd 14 so I'm really waiting for af atlease to see when I ovulated. Me & my fiancee really have decided to put off trying after this cycle until we get married in July due to religious reason. What about you?
> 
> Ps. See what I said about guilt & shame? I didn't know about what happen on the other thread & she deleted & blocked me. It's not like I even knew to ask her about it smh that kind of upsets me that she did that. It basically confirms the lie

yeah, she made the chanel101 name so I was hoping she would at least give us an explanation. especially since she is probably reading this. 

I am officially 11 dpo as of midnight haha. hoping to get a bfp on monday--2 days late for AF is when ive gotten them before. i took like 3 tests today, all bfn :dohh:


----------



## genesismarie

Now I'm really at a lost for words smh....
If I did ovulate on the 16 I'd be 8dpo if on the 14th I'd be 10. Your lucky I got my bfp with my son six days late I had a pregnancy before him that ended in a miscarriage I never got a bfp at home I got pos at doc though but sadly lost the baby the next week. I'm guessing I always implant late or something because I either don't get bfp or a super late one


----------



## Frodi

Hi Ladies! 
I'm sorry for going Mia on all of you. I just recently did a switch from night shift to day shift and I've been trying to adjust. So I'm sleeping all the time. :( 
I also took time away because at time reading the thread was driving me crazy with symptom spotting and everything else that comes with TTC. While I was away from the thread i have made a few discoveries... I have noticed now that my cycle is 51 days, :'( so if things are working that way again my o is tomorrow. I've decided I wasn't going to temp for the first couple cycles just to see if things work out naturally. And now that I am on day shift I can temp more accurately now. 
I am also very shocked and upset about the news about cutler. I was also friends with her on Facebook and honestly I am lost for words. I agree with everyone in the Bnb is a very intimate and personal place as I have told people on here things about me that people in my own life here don't know. It's disconcerting that there was someone who had taken advantage of that trust. :( I would like the thread to remain though as I have made some close and personal connections with some of you ladies. :) 
Hope everyone's cycles are going well.


----------



## fisher girl

Hey Ladies. I am so shocked about Cutler. Anyway lets ignore and focus on getting our real bfp's. af due in 6 days so fingers crossed. Doing a test on Sunday 23rd ;-) welcome back Frodi, you were missed


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies I'm. Nine or 11dpo & have tons of creamy/watery discharge? I checked internally and did the rub your fingers together test & its not sticky there is no odor or itching. Af due on the 18th or 20th & I'd usually be all dried up by now lol any opinions?


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies I'm. Nine or 11dpo & have tons of creamy/watery discharge? I checked internally and did the rub your fingers together test & its not sticky there is no odor or itching. Af due on the 18th or 20th & I'd usually be all dried up by now lol any opinions?

sounds positive!!

I actually tested today with fmu [and again just now] and bfn..i ma 11 dpo today. holding out all hope for 12 dpo night time test---if its bfn tomm night i will be gutted. 

If im not preggo this month, I wont be trying again until august. The progesterone is just too much--it wipes me out. I cant stay awake. And the bar exam is at the end of july, so I really cannot afford to be falling asleep in the middle of the day during the last month of bar studying. Its just better at that point to finish the bar and then get back to ttc. but of course, thats why i super duper hope I am preggo this cycle!!


Lets share symptoms!

here ar mine

1-7 dpo: nothing other than sleepiness [progesterone]
7 dpo: temp dip along with some funny cm
8 dpo: huge temp spike, stabbing pain in labia, started getting a congested nose and high midday temps/low grade fever
9 dpp: stuffy nose/congestion continuess..temp came down to normal range for bbt but still would have a low grade fever throughout the day. emotional meltdown, had a hard time breathing when i was crying [congestion?] still super exhausted. slept for like 10 hours this night.
10 dpo: bbt mornign temp steady. super stuffy head and nose, fell like crap. low grade temp. oily hair and face, kind of weird.
11 dpo: stuffy nose is better but not totally fixed, stuffy head MUCH better, low grade temp is gone. noticed my hair is super oily, less than 24 hours after i washed it. face was also super oily when I woke up.


----------



## mah0113

Frodi said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm sorry for going Mia on all of you. I just recently did a switch from night shift to day shift and I've been trying to adjust. So I'm sleeping all the time. :(
> I also took time away because at time reading the thread was driving me crazy with symptom spotting and everything else that comes with TTC. While I was away from the thread i have made a few discoveries... I have noticed now that my cycle is 51 days, :'( so if things are working that way again my o is tomorrow. I've decided I wasn't going to temp for the first couple cycles just to see if things work out naturally. And now that I am on day shift I can temp more accurately now.
> I am also very shocked and upset about the news about cutler. I was also friends with her on Facebook and honestly I am lost for words. I agree with everyone in the Bnb is a very intimate and personal place as I have told people on here things about me that people in my own life here don't know. It's disconcerting that there was someone who had taken advantage of that trust. :( I would like the thread to remain though as I have made some close and personal connections with some of you ladies. :)
> Hope everyone's cycles are going well.

welcome back frodi! was thinking about you!

did you wind up o'ing today?

Also, friendly advice: I actually went the same path as you at first and didnt want to temp, but I can tell you now I wish I had just temped from the beginning---it honestly gives you so much peace of mind to just CONFIRM ovulation. and without temping, theres just no way to do it. I didnt temp in march bc I didnt want to drive myself crazy, but not temping drove me more crazy. its so empowering having all this knowledge. Even on the progesterone, on cd13 I get a temp drop and start my period 2 days later...I just feel better knowing that come cd13, if my temp doesnt drop, it may still be good news, even if hpt's dont tell me anything definitive. so I know it may be too late for this cycle, since you already o'd today, but esppppecially with such a long cycle, I def think you should temp or you will drive yourself insane.


----------



## Frodi

Awe thanks Fischer and mah! I missed you ladies as well, glad and not glad to see you guys still here :( :) 

Mah, I was thinking of temping and right now I'm actually pretty content on just letting afire take it's course. I'll probably start temping my next cycle though just to make sure. I've got an app I enjoy call pink pad on my iPad. I'm too cheap to pay for fertility friend right now. Lol :) 
For my 51 day cycle my o date is actually tomorrow so hopefully I can get hubby in bed tonight! ;) in case things don't work out tomorrow. I've been getting back into the gym not since I've been back on day shift and it feels like I'm finally getting into a routine.


----------



## genesismarie

@mah it maybe bacteria vaginosis I've had it twice since TTC never had it before as far as I'm aware of. It's not gushing out but there when I wipe it doesn't stink but I read if you have odor after sex it could be BV and maybe tmi but I don't like the way I smell after sex lol but then again that's not a new thing I have always felt that way since becoming sexually active so who knows. Sadly I can't swap symptoms with you as I have not been keeping track nor do I feel like I have had any :'( this is going to be my last cycle too until me & my fiancee officially get hitched. Don't know if I can really give it up if only for a month or two


----------



## BBWttc29

i usually use digital opks is it easier or harder to use opks that arent digital


----------



## genesismarie

I use digitals I think they are easier than the two line test because it take all the guessing out whether its pos or not


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> @mah it maybe bacteria vaginosis I've had it twice since TTC never had it before as far as I'm aware of. It's not gushing out but there when I wipe it doesn't stink but I read if you have odor after sex it could be BV

you lost me :) maybe what is bacterial vaginosis?


----------



## genesismarie

@mah its a imblance in your lady area were basically the bad bacteria out number the good it can cause greyish or yellow discharge with a fishy smell & itching & burning when going pre but I have none of that I do have a lot of discharge its white I wouldn't say greyish but its mixed in with watery cm & I have had this type of cm every since after ovulation. But there's no itchy or painful wee or fishy smell just a lot of this type of cm it looks just like clumps of cream in water tmi but that's the best I got to describe it


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> @mah its a imblance in your lady area were basically the bad bacteria out number the good it can cause greyish or yellow discharge with a fishy smell & itching & burning when going pre but I have none of that I do have a lot of discharge its white I wouldn't say greyish but its mixed in with watery cm & I have had this type of cm every since after ovulation. But there's no itchy or painful wee or fishy smell just a lot of this type of cm it looks just like clumps of cream in water tmi but that's the best I got to describe it

no, I understand, i was just confused what conversation you were referring to but I just realized you were responding to what I had said about having extra cm being a good sign.

that does not sound fun at all!!!


----------



## genesismarie

@ mah Last two times I had it I didn't have the burning or itching just tons of cm plus my cm is never what it is suppose to be never get ewcm & half the time when I get a pos opk its the cream in water type cm so idk if I should take some to improve it or drink more water. I have stared down epo while at the local nutrition Shoppe but after birth control I'm super freaked out to put anything in my body.


----------



## MNbaby

mah0113 said:


> MNbaby said:
> 
> 
> I know isn't that crazy!! Well not great news AF came early, I guess I just have to be happy I can start another cycle :( I have never had blood work but she said if I still didn't get a bfp with in 6 cycles (1 more to go) then I would come back in for blood work. I think I just want to do it now though! How long have you been TTC, best of luck to you!!
> 
> so sorry about AF! but as you said, at least you get to start another cycle! So heres my story: my hubby and I were using the pull out method for an entire year and it worked..last May, I was SUPER late and had nausea, etc, so we were convinced I was pregnant. I took a bunch of tests and they were all negative and then I eventually got my period, but we were both so disappointed that we decided we should stop preventing. So we stopped preventing some of the times, and others we would still prevent..it was always kind of a last minute decision ahha. My hubby would get anxious bc I still had one more year of law school and he didnt want me to get distracted.
> 
> the end of July and first 2/3 of August last year was the month of Ramadan so we were fasting like 10 hours per day, and then at the mosque until 2 or 3 am every night, so we wound up not bd'ing all month. 2 days after the end of ramadan, we finally bd'd and rt before hubby was about to pull out I told him "Im like one week away from my period! Theres NO WAY I can get pregnant right now!" and he was like "Are you sure?!?!" and I was like "YES!" so...he didnt pull out and lo and behold, two weeks later, I had a bfp. I was COMPLETELY SHOCKED!! I literally was like hyperventalating hahha. Anyway, so 3 days after my bfp, I started bleeding :( I mc later than night in the emergency room.
> 
> Everyone said teh first time is a fluke..lots of ppl mc their first pregnancy, etc etc etc. But I was still devastated...so then october and november my period was kind of normalizing [isnt that weird how even such an early mc can effect stuff?!] and then January 3rd I had my period exactly on time [the first time since the mc]..that month was another month we didnt bd much bc he was busy at work and school had started again for me, I think we bd'd like twice. I wound up getting preg again that month [its always the month we dont bd much and I think its impossible ahha]..I mc a week later, iin feb.
> 
> By then, there was clearly a problem so the dr I made an appt with when I had started bleeding told me I might have a luteal phase defect and she was going to put me on progesterone. She said that I shouldnt try/start the progesterone until after my next cycle..that was March. I didnt ovulate in March. But that is the month we ACTUALLY started "trying-trying" in terms of using opks [I kind of had to because of the progesterone timing] and I realized that I ovulate super late in my cycle [hence the august/sept bfp when I thought it was too late to get preg]...so temping and opk's have confirmed what she thought the prob may be. Last cycle I had what would have been a 7 day luteal phase had it not been for the progesterone. This cycle would have been a 10 day luteal phase. Based on my past two bfps, I think I get preg the months my luteal phase is on the 10 day side as opposed to the 7 day side. But obviously, I still couldnt maintain the preg. I am just hoping the progesterone was the issue and I can sustain the next pregnancy :cry:
> 
> So..I guess in the grand scheme of things, I have not been really trying for all that long, but I guess just the time thats elapsed from the first pregnancy and mc until now is what makes me super frustrated and emotional. I am happy that I can conceive, I just live in fear that we think its this easy progesterone fix, but next time I conceive, God forbid if I miscarry again, I will have to face the reality that there is a much bigger problem. I am sooo scared of the what if.
> 
> In any case, I am 10 dpo today, still have a stuffy nose and congested chest, feel al ittle feverish. But bfn on first resposne and wondfo. I also had a melt down last night and sobbed bc I was telling my husband "what if Im NOT pregnant?!" and "what if I AM but then we lose the pregnancy again?!" He just says "so what if youre not this month..we try again next month!"--i feel like he doesnt get it :nope:its MY body thats the issue, so I always feel like I need to get preg and have a baby to be "not defective" if you know what I mean. Its not even a pressure from him, hes always awesome, but its just...I dont even know. I just hope i am actually preg :cry:Click to expand...

@Mah, thank you so much for sharing your story, it sounds like we are not too far off as far as how long we have been trying! I made a dr appt for Tuesday morning to get my blood work done and hopefully she will give me something! I just want to do anything I can and not waste anymore time!!! I am just so ready to be a mom and my husband is so ready to be a dad! I wish we were celebrating that I was pg on this Father's day, but there is always next year :)

Good luck to everyone who is still in the TWW I hope all get your BFP!


----------



## BBWttc29

i was thinking about getting the opls that arent digital since its cheaper. But Ive been using digitals up to this point so I will probably keep using digital


----------



## fisher girl

I am feeling very positive about this month, my boobs feel very tender & heavy and feeling a little nauseous. I felt exactly the same way when I found my bfp so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## genesismarie

Fx for you fisher girl. I'm glad your feel positive when are you testing?


----------



## fisher girl

Thanks Hun. I'm testing on 23rd ;-)


----------



## genesismarie

Good luck hun. I'm going to wait for af no testing she due either tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## mah0113

thought i saw a faint shadowy line on wondfo this morning but then second morning urine on frer was bfn :(

if its not positive by tonight, and if my temp dips tomorrow, i am out for this cycle.

:cry:


----------



## genesismarie

@mah when are you due for af? I'm sorry about bfn hun but your not out until the witch shows


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> @mah when are you due for af? I'm sorry about bfn hun but your not out until the witch shows

i was due saturday [if natural] but since im on progesterone it lengthens my luteal phase. going off of last cycle, I have a 15 day luteal phase on progesterone, temp dips 13 dpo, and start bleeding 2 days later..so temp dip tomorrow and then AF on thursday.


----------



## genesismarie

Oh okay I'm glad its working for you. This cycle is a lil off/better. Since getting back regular after depo provera( BC) I had a 26days cycle but my norm before bc was 28 never failed. So if I did ovulate on cd 16 ill go back to 28 days which ill be so excited about. This is also my first cycle of my normal flow amount all my 26 days cycle were super lite. So I'm feeling hopeful for the future. & I've been super relaxed & just all over peaceful since me& the soon be hubby decided to wait to officially try after the wedding


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> Oh okay I'm glad its working for you. This cycle is a lil off/better. Since getting back regular after depo provera( BC) I had a 26days cycle but my norm before bc was 28 never failed. So if I did ovulate on cd 16 ill go back to 28 days which ill be so excited about. This is also my first cycle of my normal flow amount all my 26 days cycle were super lite. So I'm feeling hopeful for the future. & I've been super relaxed & just all over peaceful since me& the soon be hubby decided to wait to officially try after the wedding


when is the wedding? are you busy with preps?


----------



## genesismarie

July 18th & no pretty much done its going to really small & personal. We are kind of just going to bd whenever for the fun of it for awhile. Get the stress level down. Can't say it will even last that long depending on what my cycle does so I'm praying af doesn't show until Thursday. Tbh its not even a real break just some relax time lol


----------



## genesismarie

So no af for me this morning ladies ill be super shocked if she a no show on Thursday too as I have no major symptoms but I didn't get symptoms with my son until I was around 8weeks didn't find out until seven weeks but I'm guessing she will show on Thursday


----------



## mah0113

glad youre still in teh safe zone geniesmarie!


as for me, I had my temp dip this morning, as suspected. Last cycle, 13 dpo was the dip, started spotting on 14 dpo. I had another bfn this morning, so I am pretty sure I am out. If temp goes up tomorrow, it will be a miracle, but Im not counting on it.


----------



## genesismarie

@mah I hope you get that miracle temp tomorrow. Your not out until the witch shows her ugly face. I doubt that I'm even in. It might be what I suspected that I o'd on cd 16 & have finally gone back to 28 days cycle now the wait will kill me even tho its only two days lol


----------



## MNbaby

Thinking positive thoughts for you ladies!

Just an update on my dr appt yesterday. Next cycle we are going to do 3 ultrasounds at different stages of my cycle as well as do some blood tests so we will see! I didn't want to wait another cycle but if thats what we have to do so be it! My dh is also going to go get tested, I figure why not right?!


----------



## fisher girl

Fingers crossed for you MNbaby. Xx


----------



## MNbaby

Thanks you too!!


----------



## genesismarie

Af is still a no show for me going to wait until tomorrow and see if she's shows then if not going to call my doc. No PMS I feel like its a regular day of my cycle. Starting wonder if she's going to show at all. Scared to get excited though


----------



## mah0113

started spotting today--i think AF will show tomorrow.

I am thinking about discussing clomid wth my doctor for august.

we havent been trying-trying the entire time [as in temping and opks etc] but we havent been using any protection at all since last june...and although i got preg twice in that time, I also mc twice...so I am hoping she agrees. Will set up an appointment later this month---hopefully I can start in august when I am ready to ttc again

good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## genesismarie

@mah I hope your doc agrees hun & helps you as much as she can. It's really hard to find a good helpful doc when TTC. I still haven't found the right one yet.
But on the bright side we might get af on the same day!


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> @mah I hope your doc agrees hun & helps you as much as she can. It's really hard to find a good helpful doc when TTC. I still haven't found the right one yet.
> But on the bright side we might get af on the same day!

i actually really love my dr. she prescribed progesterone for me the FIRST time i went to visit her. i didnt have to ask her for it or anything. she just gave it to me. after having read so much stuff on here and other websites, i kind of thought i had a luteal phase defect, and when i went in with my 2nd mc and she asked me a few questions and then just said she thinks it a luteal phase defect and is goign to put me on progesterone, i fell in love haha.

i am confused about my body rt now tho...my temps have been high. temp went back up after the dip yesterday. this is gross and tmi but ive been having lots of the crinone discharge coming out. i dont know if any of you have taken it but it causes LOTS of gross cottage-cheesey discharge. very disgusting. so today when i wiped there was a little bit of flaky dry blood in the discharge. later on there was nothign when i wiped, but when i checked internally with a qtip, there would be tiny bits of the brown stuff on the qtip mixed in with the crinone discharge. I am pretty sure im not preg bc of the bfn but my boobs do hurt a little..im thinking about skipping the progesterone tonight and seeing if AF shows tomorrow. if not, i might just take it again tomm night and test at 16 dpo.


----------



## genesismarie

That's interesting. I'm not to educated on the meds your on. But does it usually make af irregular with it trying to lengthen your lp? From what I know she comes after you stop taking it? Does she still come if you still take it? Lol idk educate me. But u love that your temp was up this morning &you have not had a full flow. Hpts are so tricky & sometime. For me I never got a pos on hpt with first pregnancy but went to the doc & they told me I was 5 weeks. With my son no pos hpt until five days late doc had waiting until six days late before they would let me come in. So Im not a fan of hpts lol


----------



## mah0113

genesismarie said:


> That's interesting. I'm not to educated on the meds your on. But does it usually make af irregular with it trying to lengthen your lp? From what I know she comes after you stop taking it? Does she still come if you still take it? Lol idk educate me. But u love that your temp was up this morning &you have not had a full flow. Hpts are so tricky & sometime. For me I never got a pos on hpt with first pregnancy but went to the doc & they told me I was 5 weeks. With my son no pos hpt until five days late doc had waiting until six days late before they would let me come in. So Im not a fan of hpts lol


It doesnt make me irregular at all---I get AF like clockwork, as always, the only thing is my cycle is much longer now. so I kind of lose out "chances" to get preg, since now I am not getting one period per month. I prob will only ovulate 10 times per year now, whereas before it was 12 times per year lol. but a small price to pay if it helps me stay preg.

I am not sure if I would get the full flow if I keep taking it--I do start my period though. I didnt take it last night and this morning my temp dropped to 97.6 and I had actual blood when I wiped. I kind of swab with a q-tip to get an idea if its an actual period--so yesterday night i checked with a qtip and there was actual clots. that was my signal that its not just spotting. so then I didnt bother taking it one more night.

I am glad AF didnt show for you tho! When will you go to the dr?

And I think I will be away from these boards for a bit---I am trying to forget about ttc while studying for the bar. And now that AF is here, I can stop googling symptoms and obsessing. I almost feel a little relieved, to be honest. So...I will be back on August 2nd ladies!! wish me luck! But do private message me and update me on your cycles---I will get a notification on email and look! Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## genesismarie

I probably will try to get in tomorrow since af is stil a no show


----------



## Empathetikfae

Hey guys! We are currently ttc #1! We have been trying since February! I would so love a buddy - someone to lean on! I am still a little slow at the lingo and all, but I am so excited to have joined this site!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> Hey guys! We are currently ttc #1! We have been trying since February! I would so love a buddy - someone to lean on! I am still a little slow at the lingo and all, but I am so excited to have joined this site!!

id love to be your buddy Ive been ttc since April. Im on my third cycle Hoping I will get my BFP this cycle


----------



## Empathetikfae

Hoorah!! I am so excited to be buddies!!! I hope you get your bfp!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> Hoorah!! I am so excited to be buddies!!! I hope you get your bfp!! Fingers crossed!!

Thank you. me too. this is my first cycle trying the smep, I also had a dream last night that I got my BFP/ hoping its a good sign:dust:


----------



## genesismarie

This morning makes four days late for af. Hubby is off to work this morning going to go get a test together when he gets off at four. Ugh its going to be a long day


----------



## Frodi

lucky duck! I hope all turns out well for you Gen!

Empathetikfae welcome to the thread! I don't mind being TTC buddies with you also!! 
I am right now just let nature take it's course. haha but hopefully it'll happen on its own. 

I'm at a 51 day cycle so boo!!! :'( I'm 4DPO I believe.


----------



## Empathetikfae

BBWttc29 - Let's hope it's a good sign!!

Frodi - Thanks! I am excited to be buddies! Hopefully this is your month!!


----------



## genesismarie

@frodi thanx. I'm so nervous & in a type of denial I was due Tuesday but made excuses for af! Lol I was like maybe I ovulated on cd 16 & shell be here Thursday. But Thursday came and went. Then I was like well idk she's around here somewhere lurking but I'm cd 30 with a normal like clock work cycle of 26days. I do want to know so I cam get to doc asap so if I am pregnant I can be as healthy as i can. But I do.t want to be disappointed so I'm still looking for af


----------



## genesismarie

Empathetikfae said:


> Hey guys! We are currently ttc #1! We have been trying since February! I would so love a buddy - someone to lean on! I am still a little slow at the lingo and all, but I am so excited to have joined this site!!

Welcome hun we would love to have you join in :hugs:


----------



## Empathetikfae

Thanks genesis! And I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## genesismarie

Thank you hun. Currently feel like cramp so have spent most of the morning sleep off & on. It's already such a long day & I have not even been officially up yet lol


----------



## Frodi

That's super exciting Gen! I'm sure it'll be good news for you! Fingers crossed and some :dust: 

Empathetikfae, I hope so too! :) 

Just throwing this out there, I know it might be early to tell anything but I've noticed that there is a bit more cm then there should be, it's not like there is a lot when I wipe on the tp but its noticeably there, sorry for tmi but it's slippery. Thoughts?


----------



## genesismarie

@ Frodi I've had extra cm all cycle after o. I usually get super dry before af but she never showed and I still have the extra cm its watery & creamy but not sticky


----------



## Frodi

Lol, I think your phone keeps auto-correcting my name to Frodo from Lord of the Rings!! :) 

And yes it's watery, I can't see it in the tp but I know there is a lot because I can feel it there when I wipe.


----------



## genesismarie

Lol its does I just saw that thought it was super funny wasn't going to change it at first hahaha. Have you o'd yet? It could be a good sign. Girl for a min I thought I had bv because of the extra cm but then af didn't show


----------



## fisher girl

Fingers crossed for you gen. I think I am out. Af is due Sunday and done a test today and its a bfn. 
Welcome Empatheticfae


----------



## genesismarie

Thnx fisher girl. It's only Friday & most test are meant to be used day of af or after you have missed her. I'm not a big fam hpts they are so flakey with the results. I'd say keep hope until af shows


----------



## Empathetikfae

Frodi - On FF I have looked up tons of pregnancy charts and there are a lot of women that have fertile cm after ovulation! Maybe its a good sign!! Or maybe O date is off? BD just to be safe! Lol! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Empathetikfae

I was officially diagnosed with PCOS this afternoon. :growlmad: My doctor is putting me on metformin. I am guessing it was totally unrealistic to think getting pregnant would be a breeze! Lol!


----------



## Frodi

Awe Empathetikfae that's terrible! Well at least now you know what's up and have new ways of helping and getting you to your bfp! 

LOL funny you should say to bd, as I actually just did!;) just thought I'd mention that because it was suggested. Hubby did inform me also that there was white creamy looking cm left behind. Not too sure what that may mean. 

Gen have you tested yet?


----------



## fisher girl

Sorry to hear the news Empatheticfae, hope you get a bfp real soon Hun.
Thanks gen will wait till then and let u know. Have you tested yet?


----------



## genesismarie

I'm out ladies af showed up at 2oclock at four days late. I'm done TTC. I really cannot do this another day


----------



## Frodi

Awe sorry Gen. That sucks Hun. 
Maybe once you stop trying it'll happen. Isn't that how it always happens?


----------



## fisher girl

Sorry to hear gen. Really hope you get you bfp real soon hunni, maybe just enjoy the sessions and forget about baby then you never know, you might be announcing a bfp to us. Xxx


----------



## starbaby2404

It's been awhile...lol......
Welcome Empathetikfae! 
Sorry the :witch: got you Gen!
FX for you Frodi, I hope you catch that egg!

AFM...Went to the doctor yesterday....still a :bfn: at 31st cycle day. He started me on Prometrium again and I'm to start my 4th cycle of clomid at 50mg on cycle days 5-9....He said...well, we are at 3 months, so what we do next is your choice...we can move you on to a FS and if you can afford it shots and all that kind of stuff. Or we can try for another 3 cycles and see what happens...However, I think you need to lose some weight. And then it might happen....He also told me that alot of things that an FS can do for me to get me pregnant, will cause prematurity...which I have problems with preterm labor as it is...so I'm really scared to go to those lengths....I mean if it comes down to it I will but I wanna do everything possible with my actual Dr before I move on....I mean I can obviously do it naturally...I already have 2 kids with no assistance....naturally conceived....gettin' a bit down....just wanna give the hubby a child of his own bloodline....heading into cylce 15 of ttc....errrrgggg.:growlmad:


----------



## Empathetikfae

Awww, so sorry to hear that gen!! Hugs!


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> I was officially diagnosed with PCOS this afternoon. :growlmad: My doctor is putting me on metformin. I am guessing it was totally unrealistic to think getting pregnant would be a breeze! Lol!

sorry to hear that hopefully you will get your bfp soon


----------



## BBWttc29

we have started the smep. I started on day 9 and was unable to bd tonight do you think we will be ok


----------



## Empathetikfae

I think you will be ok. Maybe bd tomorrow and day 13 so that you don't end up going two days without?


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies so I thought af was her but she came and the disappeared. Around 2 I wiped after using the lil girls room & had some brown with red tint blood on to so of course I'm thinking I'm out & I'm pissed so I put a tampton in hubby came home & we went out to eat & I ordered three drink (lol at once) come home check on the tampon & only the tip is cover in the dark brown blood. Haven't put another on in & haven't had anymore blood when I wipe. I'm super confused & kinda pissed because if I didn't get a bfp I atlease wanted af to come on a regular day so I could atlease feel normal. I've had four 26days cycles after bc & was hoping this would be the cycle I go back to 28days & be regular for the rest of my life like I was before bc but now idk what's going on. With my son I did have bleeding actually for three days so being 17 I assumed it was my period plus I had no symptoms so the next month no af. So I ended up thinking I missed one period but actually missed two & by time I went to the doc I was 2months along. & I had only just started getting symptoms. Too scared to call my doc as I feel she with be rude & think I'm dumb & write me off. I'm too scared to take an hpt & I don't want to ho to my local clinic because I feel they are so anti pregnancy & more geared toward abortions which they actually do at the clinic. I feel like I don't have safe professional place to go. I don't wana wait too long but I feel all I can do is wait. What do you ladies think?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Heya girls, 

Sorry I haven't been on in ages!!! I've been keeping up with all the posts that I could though. 

I recently moved so don't have internet yet. And hubby seems to have taken over my phone for the internet lol. 

Ive also had a couple of scares so have been staying away for a little while. I wrote about most of it in my pregnancy journal but haven't been on that in a while either. Really need to update it. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Such a shame about cutler! But unfortunately there are some people that feel the need to lie and make up stories.


----------



## BBWttc29

genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies so I thought af was her but she came and the disappeared. Around 2 I wiped after using the lil girls room & had some brown with red tint blood on to so of course I'm thinking I'm out & I'm pissed so I put a tampton in hubby came home & we went out to eat & I ordered three drink (lol at once) come home check on the tampon & only the tip is cover in the dark brown blood. Haven't put another on in & haven't had anymore blood when I wipe. I'm super confused & kinda pissed because if I didn't get a bfp I atlease wanted af to come on a regular day so I could atlease feel normal. I've had four 26days cycles after bc & was hoping this would be the cycle I go back to 28days & be regular for the rest of my life like I was before bc but now idk what's going on. With my son I did have bleeding actually for three days so being 17 I assumed it was my period plus I had no symptoms so the next month no af. So I ended up thinking I missed one period but actually missed two & by time I went to the doc I was 2months along. & I had only just started getting symptoms. Too scared to call my doc as I feel she with be rude & think I'm dumb & write me off. I'm too scared to take an hpt & I don't want to ho to my local clinic because I feel they are so anti pregnancy & more geared toward abortions which they actually do at the clinic. I feel like I don't have safe professional place to go. I don't wana wait too long but I feel all I can do is wait. What do you ladies think?

I dont know much since Ive never been pregnant but Im hoping you are getting your BFP


----------



## starbaby2404

genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies so I thought af was her but she came and the disappeared. Around 2 I wiped after using the lil girls room & had some brown with red tint blood on to so of course I'm thinking I'm out & I'm pissed so I put a tampton in hubby came home & we went out to eat & I ordered three drink (lol at once) come home check on the tampon & only the tip is cover in the dark brown blood. Haven't put another on in & haven't had anymore blood when I wipe. I'm super confused & kinda pissed because if I didn't get a bfp I atlease wanted af to come on a regular day so I could atlease feel normal. I've had four 26days cycles after bc & was hoping this would be the cycle I go back to 28days & be regular for the rest of my life like I was before bc but now idk what's going on. With my son I did have bleeding actually for three days so being 17 I assumed it was my period plus I had no symptoms so the next month no af. So I ended up thinking I missed one period but actually missed two & by time I went to the doc I was 2months along. & I had only just started getting symptoms. Too scared to call my doc as I feel she with be rude & think I'm dumb & write me off. I'm too scared to take an hpt & I don't want to ho to my local clinic because I feel they are so anti pregnancy & more geared toward abortions which they actually do at the clinic. I feel like I don't have safe professional place to go. I don't wana wait too long but I feel all I can do is wait. What do you ladies think?

:test::test::test: Is what I think!!! Especially if you did this with your first as well. I hope this is your :bfp: Let us know what's goin on...Enquiring minds want to know! LOL


----------



## genesismarie

Well ladies af came full force in the middle of the Night so im counring yesterday as cd1 which males that cycle a random 29 days :(


----------



## starbaby2404

genesismarie said:


> Well ladies af came full force in the middle of the Night so im counring yesterday as cd1 which males that cycle a random 29 days :(

Sorry the :witch: got you Gen. :hugs: Our :bfp:'s will come when the time is right I guess. Just wish it would hurry up....lol...I'm sure we are all getting a lil impatient..


----------



## genesismarie

Is okay hun. Me & hubby have decided to take a break & see what my periods do for a few months. Just when I thought I was normal after depo this happens. So its too much stress TTC & not being regular. Playing the guessing game every cycle. So I'm going to sit a few cycles out & try to find a good doc who cares. Which is stress in itself. I swear I want to sue my doctors office that gave me depo with no information & regards to my medical history. Depo is not suppose to be given to women with previous battles with depression which I have serverly dealt with. Nor should they have gave it to me with me already being over weight & depo cause weight gain that some women never get off. I mean I don't want to be petty but I feel I shouldnt just lay down & that their mistake. I been off depo a yr & still no bfp


----------



## genesismarie

So ladies I'm thinking I had a chemical. I'm bleeding super heavy bleed through a tampon in 30mins & I have really bad cramps. & lots of clots in the blood.I don't know if its something I should bring up to my doctor. I think this is the second one. But not sure because I don't test early


----------



## fisher girl

Well I think I'm out as wiping brown cm, here's to a new cycle and hopefully a bfp


----------



## Empathetikfae

Awww, gen, sorry to hear that!! Maybe taking time off will cause you to relax and you will get your bfp without even trying!!

And sorry to hear that for you too fisher!!


----------



## Frodi

Well, just got back home from a baby shower and it turned out to be more depressing then I thought it would be :'( I guess I thought I was mentally prepared for it. 

I also thought I was okay with not getting a bfp like right now and turns out, I was wrong. :( Being there with ladies who had just had babies and ladies who were very full term and then seeing all the cute little baby things I was just overwhelmed with emotions about wishing and wanting that too. I'm super happy for my friend but I am super jealous!! 
When will this ever end!! 

Sorry to hear that your af showed Fischer. Hopefully this will be the cycle for you! 
sending all you wonderful ladies some :dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Well, just got back home from a baby shower and it turned out to be more depressing then I thought it would be :'( I guess I thought I was mentally prepared for it.
> 
> I also thought I was okay with not getting a bfp like right now and turns out, I was wrong. :( Being there with ladies who had just had babies and ladies who were very full term and then seeing all the cute little baby things I was just overwhelmed with emotions about wishing and wanting that too. I'm super happy for my friend but I am super jealous!!
> When will this ever end!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that your af showed Fischer. Hopefully this will be the cycle for you!
> sending all you wonderful ladies some :dust:

I completely understand how you feel. Its hard for me too when i see friends and family pregnant.. you are happy them but you are also kinda jealous wishing the same for yourself


----------



## Empathetikfae

I am with you there, Frodi. For me, it's especially hard watching friends and family just accidentally get pregnant.


----------



## michelle8733

Hi ladies! I've just joined the site and I'm very new to all of this. This is my DH and I's first official month TTC for #1. It is very exciting but also confusing as I'm just learning how to chart. I'd love to be buddies with any of you for both advice, and to have someone to talk to and share our experiences with each other thru our journeys to a hopeful BFP! :)


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> Hi ladies! I've just joined the site and I'm very new to all of this. This is my DH and I's first official month TTC for #1. It is very exciting but also confusing as I'm just learning how to chart. I'd love to be buddies with any of you for both advice, and to have someone to talk to and share our experiences with each other thru our journeys to a hopeful BFP! :)

this is my third month ttc.. id love to be your buddy.. :dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Hi, that would be great! I'd love to be buddies with you! We are somewhat around the same cycle days as well...you are just a bit ahead of me :)


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> Hi, that would be great! I'd love to be buddies with you! We are somewhat around the same cycle days as well...you are just a bit ahead of me :)

yeah.. I lost 50 pounds so my cycles are weird now, hoping the weight loss will help


----------



## michelle8733

Congratulations on your weight loss! I know that is hard work. Good luck and I hope you get a BFP this cycle! How long are your cycles? This is my first month charting so I'm not really sure when I ovulate or exactly how long my cycles are. But I'm guessing on average anywhere from 28-32 days.


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss! I know that is hard work. Good luck and I hope you get a BFP this cycle! How long are your cycles? This is my first month charting so I'm not really sure when I ovulate or exactly how long my cycles are. But I'm guessing on average anywhere from 28-32 days.

well before my weight loss my cycles were 30-32 days. and af was usually heavy with lots of clots/ but since my weight loss my cycles vary. Ive had a 32, 26, 28 ,30 day cycle.. my last cycle was 26 days and af now is pretty light compared to before and no clots


----------



## michelle8733

That sounds like great positives to me! Lighter periods and a shorter cycle. That's awesome!


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> That sounds like great positives to me! Lighter periods and a shorter cycle. That's awesome!

yeah I love it, it makes me feel more positive about my chances of getting my BFP.. It can also be frustrating because its hard to know when you ovulate or when AF will come


----------



## michelle8733

I can understand that. With this being our first cycle charting and trying, I have no clue yet when I ovulate and I've also never really kept up with exactly how long my cycles are so I'm kind of in the same boat as you.


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> I can understand that. With this being our first cycle charting and trying, I have no clue yet when I ovulate and I've also never really kept up with exactly how long my cycles are so I'm kind of in the same boat as you.

when I started TTC i got digital OPKs they are pretty expensive but they lasted me 3 months, but charting has helped and so has using opks.. I really hope to get my BFP really soon


----------



## michelle8733

I hope you do too...that would be awesome because I'd love to be buddies with someone who gets a BFP and follow their journey from the very beginning. :)


----------



## michelle8733

and what is opks? sorry, i'm just learning the whole lingo here lol.


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> I hope you do too...that would be awesome because I'd love to be buddies with someone who gets a BFP and follow their journey from the very beginning. :)

me too.. I also had a dream last week that I got my BFP maybe thats a good sign. I hope we get pur BFPs close to or at the same time:dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Yes, I think dreams are always a good sign..a prediction of the future. That would be really cool if we did get our BFPs the same cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> Yes, I think dreams are always a good sign..a prediction of the future. That would be really cool if we did get our BFPs the same cycle.

I know.. But I will say being able to talk to people who understand what Im going through.. I would love to get my BFP this cycle. only time will tell.. OPKs are Ovulation predictor kits.. Im kinda new at TTC and still learning the lingo too


----------



## Frodi

Thanks ladies, 
I'm not so much upset anymore like I was yesterday, but it really sucks to not be in that "crowd" lol 

I have a random feeling that Im getting my bfp but I know its probably just my head telling me because I want it so bad. I haven't had any symptoms that I can use as possibles because I don't know if they are real. :'(


----------



## Frodi

welcome Michelle! 
I hope this thread is able to help you with what you're looking for! 
Also opk are Ovulation Prediction Kits.

I'm also very new to TTC and I'm not actually TTC its more like NPNT but I am still tracking things but not as frequently. I'm just kinda letting things happen, but it makes it harder bc I have a crappy irregular cycle thats approx 51 days :'(


----------



## fisher girl

Welcome Michelle. Hope you get a bfp soon. Fingers and toes crossed for you Hun. I'm a 30day cycle person. Af got me full blown this afternoon but hopefully next cycle I get lucky.


----------



## michelle8733

Thanks Frodi and Fisher Girl...I think being on this thread will help me tons emotionally being able to talk to other women going thru the same things as I am, as well as gaining knowledge on the whole lingo and learning any helpful tips that could possibly lead to my first ever BFP! Wishing the best of luck and keeping fingers crossed for all of you girls also! :)


----------



## Empathetikfae

Welcome Michelle! I would love to be buddies with you if you are still in the market for more! Lol!

Frodi - I am glad you are feeling a little better now!!! I hope your intuition is right and you get your bfp soon!!!

BBW - I was wondering what you did to lose your 50 pounds! That's so awesome!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## michelle8733

Empathetikfae- Yes I'm still on the market for some TTC buddies and I'd love to be your buddy! :)


----------



## Empathetikfae

michelle8733 said:


> Empathetikfae- Yes I'm still on the market for some TTC buddies and I'd love to be your buddy! :)

Woohoo! Great! Crossing my fingers that we both get our bfps soon!!


----------



## Empathetikfae

I have to say that out of all of the threads that I am a part of (which isn't that many, lol) this one is, by far, my favorite! You girls are just soooo warm, welcoming, and responsive. I love it! It sure makes ttc that much easier!


----------



## michelle8733

I agree with you. It's very motivating having a place like this and such great ladies to talk with as we go thru TTC together. I think it makes it more exciting as well.


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> Welcome Michelle! I would love to be buddies with you if you are still in the market for more! Lol!
> 
> Frodi - I am glad you are feeling a little better now!!! I hope your intuition is right and you get your bfp soon!!!
> 
> BBW - I was wondering what you did to lose your 50 pounds! That's so awesome!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

I just cut out rice, pasta, sugar. I only drink water. Now i let myself have some stuff sometimes. I also worked out 2-3 days a week. I walked 2 miles on the treadmill..


----------



## Empathetikfae

BBWttc29 said:


> Empathetikfae said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Michelle! I would love to be buddies with you if you are still in the market for more! Lol!
> 
> Frodi - I am glad you are feeling a little better now!!! I hope your intuition is right and you get your bfp soon!!!
> 
> BBW - I was wondering what you did to lose your 50 pounds! That's so awesome!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I just cut out rice, pasta, sugar. I only drink water. Now i let myself have some stuff sometimes. I also worked out 2-3 days a week. I walked 2 miles on the treadmill..Click to expand...

That is a lot of will power. I have a feeling cuttin out carb is what I need to do, but I am still working on findin the willpower to do it. Lol!


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empathetikfae said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Michelle! I would love to be buddies with you if you are still in the market for more! Lol!
> 
> Frodi - I am glad you are feeling a little better now!!! I hope your intuition is right and you get your bfp soon!!!
> 
> BBW - I was wondering what you did to lose your 50 pounds! That's so awesome!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> I just cut out rice, pasta, sugar. I only drink water. Now i let myself have some stuff sometimes. I also worked out 2-3 days a week. I walked 2 miles on the treadmill..Click to expand...
> 
> That is a lot of will power. I have a feeling cuttin out carb is what I need to do, but I am still working on findin the willpower to do it. Lol!Click to expand...

it was really hard.. try to start out small. start by cutting back


----------



## michelle8733

How are all of you ladies doing tonight? Any new updates or changes? :hi:


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> How are all of you ladies doing tonight? Any new updates or changes? :hi:

Im doing good got a positive OPK today !!!! and we BD'd today


----------



## michelle8733

That's so awesome and exciting! And now the waiting begins..... :) I can't wait til I get that far along in my cycle.


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> That's so awesome and exciting! And now the waiting begins..... :) I can't wait til I get that far along in my cycle.

it will happen soon. I still have to BD 2 more days hoping this is my cycle to get my BFP


----------



## michelle8733

I hope so too! That would be so exciting if someone on this thread got a BFP this month. :dust: to you!


----------



## starbaby2404

It's been a few day since I've logged on. Welcome Michelle! How are you guys? Hope all is well.:winkwink: Took my boys out for a nature hike the other day....It was fun, great cardio exercise...was out there for 1.5 hrs. But with it being 90 degrees outside, it was so hot, sweaty, and sticky. Should be expecting the :witch: soon. I finished my progesterone pills Monday. Today is day 42 of my cycle. This is getting quite annoying. :dohh: But hopefully with more exercise, eating heathily, and bding often, my :bfp: will come....It WILL happen!:thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> I hope so too! That would be so exciting if someone on this thread got a BFP this month. :dust: to you!

Thank You I hope so too!!


----------



## Empathetikfae

starbaby2404 said:


> It's been a few day since I've logged on. Welcome Michelle! How are you guys? Hope all is well.:winkwink: Took my boys out for a nature hike the other day....It was fun, great cardio exercise...was out there for 1.5 hrs. But with it being 90 degrees outside, it was so hot, sweaty, and sticky. Should be expecting the :witch: soon. I finished my progesterone pills Monday. Today is day 42 of my cycle. This is getting quite annoying. :dohh: But hopefully with more exercise, eating heathily, and bding often, my :bfp: will come....It WILL happen!:thumbup:

Hey Starbaby! I just saw that you are from Ohio. Me too!! Where did you guys go hiking? I hope you get your bfp soooon! :dust:


----------



## michelle8733

Hi Starbaby2404! It's nice to meet you :)

I have a quick question for you ladies. I went to Walgreens today and got the Vitafusion gummy prenatal vitamins. How many do you guys recommend taking a day? Two? I just took two of them when I got home and I think they don't taste bad at all.


----------



## starbaby2404

Empathetikfae said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> It's been a few day since I've logged on. Welcome Michelle! How are you guys? Hope all is well.:winkwink: Took my boys out for a nature hike the other day....It was fun, great cardio exercise...was out there for 1.5 hrs. But with it being 90 degrees outside, it was so hot, sweaty, and sticky. Should be expecting the :witch: soon. I finished my progesterone pills Monday. Today is day 42 of my cycle. This is getting quite annoying. :dohh: But hopefully with more exercise, eating heathily, and bding often, my :bfp: will come....It WILL happen!:thumbup:
> 
> Hey Starbaby! I just saw that you are from Ohio. Me too!! Where did you guys go hiking? I hope you get your bfp soooon! :dust:Click to expand...

I live in a tiny little town called Potsdam....there is a nature center not far from us called Bruckner Nature Center. It has many different trails long and short...and they all overlap at some point or another. I let my oldest choose our adventure. So I think we ended up on 5 different trails. It was really fun. We made an agreement to try all the local parks for the next couple weeks, then once a week during the summer once we determine our favorite, we will go and walk the trails. :dust: to you, and thank you for the hope!:hugs::flower:


----------



## starbaby2404

michelle8733 said:


> Hi Starbaby2404! It's nice to meet you :)
> 
> I have a quick question for you ladies. I went to Walgreens today and got the Vitafusion gummy prenatal vitamins. How many do you guys recommend taking a day? Two? I just took two of them when I got home and I think they don't taste bad at all.

Hello Love! Hope you find the support and advice you need within this thread...All the ladies here are great! As for you vitamins, there should be instructions on the bottle of a recommended dosage. :dust: and :hugs: to you!


----------



## michelle8733

How's everyone doing tonight? I hope someone's on here to chat with? I'm feeling a bit restless tonight and can't sleep....


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> How's everyone doing tonight? I hope someone's on here to chat with? I'm feeling a bit restless tonight and can't sleep....

I'm doing pretty good.. been BD'ing everyday since my positive OPK, hoping this month i will get my BFP how are you


----------



## Empathetikfae

Hey guys! So, the hubby and I are trying the bd every other day method. It's getting a little tiresome. Hahahaha. Any advice on how to keep it fun and make it not feel like a chore?


----------



## BBWttc29

I dont have the answer to that, Its becoming hard for me..can you guys look at my chart and tell me what you think


----------



## michelle8733

We have been doing the same thing. We've been BD'ing every other day since the last day of my period, but the past few days we've been BD'ing every day since I've entered my fertile phase. We are trying to keep it up but it can be a little tiresome lol. I don't really think there is a solution to that, but to just keep in mind what the reward could be at the end of your cycle :) Good luck to everyone this month :dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

michelle8733 said:


> We have been doing the same thing. We've been BD'ing every other day since the last day of my period, but the past few days we've been BD'ing every day since I've entered my fertile phase. We are trying to keep it up but it can be a little tiresome lol. I don't really think there is a solution to that, but to just keep in mind what the reward could be at the end of your cycle :) Good luck to everyone this month :dust:

yeah it can definitely seems like a lot of work im hoping it will pay off this cycle


----------



## mrsratliff77

Hi ladies! I'm new here do I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 22, dh will be 25 this year, an we have bee ttc #1 for almost 3 years off and on. I am currently 8DPO and am about to go crazy waiting! I really think I need to work on being patient!!


----------



## BBWttc29

mrsratliff77 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here do I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 22, dh will be 25 this year, an we have bee ttc #1 for almost 3 years off and on. I am currently 8DPO and am about to go crazy waiting! I really think I need to work on being patient!!

I definitely understand i try not to symptom spot but its hard


----------



## michelle8733

Hi and welcome mrsratcliff77! Please keep us updated on any changes you may have. It's exciting having all these ladies so close together in their cycles to talk to. Makes the odds better for more BFPs hopefully! :) And yes, I think being patient is definitely the hardest part of it all.


----------



## bluestars

The witch got me today in full force! :(. Think i'll try keep positive as getting down about it doesnt seem to have worked! How are all you ladies getting on? xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

bluestars said:


> The witch got me today in full force! :(. Think i'll try keep positive as getting down about it doesnt seem to have worked! How are all you ladies getting on? xxx

sorry to hear the witch got you.. i am 2DPO Have sore boobs heartburn im hoping my temp stays high and hopefully this is my month


----------



## bluestars

BBWttc29 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me today in full force! :(. Think i'll try keep positive as getting down about it doesnt seem to have worked! How are all you ladies getting on? xxx
> 
> sorry to hear the witch got you.. i am 2DPO Have sore boobs heartburn im hoping my temp stays high and hopefully this is my monthClick to expand...

BWttc good luck honey! Xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

bluestars said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me today in full force! :(. Think i'll try keep positive as getting down about it doesnt seem to have worked! How are all you ladies getting on? xxx
> 
> sorry to hear the witch got you.. i am 2DPO Have sore boobs heartburn im hoping my temp stays high and hopefully this is my monthClick to expand...
> 
> BWttc good luck honey! XxxClick to expand...

Thank You!!!


----------



## michelle8733

Good luck BBWttc29!!! Those are all good signs! I'm excited for you! I'm sorry to hear that bluestars...hopefully next month will be better for you. As for me, I started spotting this afternoon for about 6 hours. I have no idea why and it was very surprising since I am one day to ovulation. Anyone else ever have this happen or know what it could be?? I'm very confused and a bit worried about it.


----------



## Frodi

Hello ladies! And welcome to all the new ladies! 

Sorry I have t been very active, just kinda getting things on track for weight loss and adjusting to days. It's surprisingly difficult to sleep at night especially alone. :( 

Fingers are crossed for you BBw!! Oh and some :dust: 

So, I've had the strangest thing happen, today when hubby and I bd'd there was some brown blood left behind and when I wiped. There wasn't any last night when we bd or during the day today. It wasn't any rougher then normal or anything like that. I'm 13DPO and 12 more days until the witch is suppose to show. I've also noticed a craving for red meat, and I'm not a big red meat fan, prefer chicken to steak any day normally. Lately been cravings steaks
Ideas??


----------



## Empathetikfae

mrsratliff77 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here do I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 22, dh will be 25 this year, an we have bee ttc #1 for almost 3 years off and on. I am currently 8DPO and am about to go crazy waiting! I really think I need to work on being patient!!

Welcome!!! Crossing my fingers for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Empathetikfae

bluestars said:


> The witch got me today in full force! :(. Think i'll try keep positive as getting down about it doesnt seem to have worked! How are all you ladies getting on? xxx

So sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Empathetikfae

Frodi said:


> Hello ladies! And welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have t been very active, just kinda getting things on track for weight loss and adjusting to days. It's surprisingly difficult to sleep at night especially alone. :(
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you BBw!! Oh and some :dust:
> 
> So, I've had the strangest thing happen, today when hubby and I bd'd there was some brown blood left behind and when I wiped. There wasn't any last night when we bd or during the day today. It wasn't any rougher then normal or anything like that. I'm 13DPO and 12 more days until the witch is suppose to show. I've also noticed a craving for red meat, and I'm not a big red meat fan, prefer chicken to steak any day normally. Lately been cravings steaks
> Ideas??

Hmmmm. Those sound like good signs to me!!!! Fingers crossed for you Frodi!!



michelle8733 said:


> Good luck BBWttc29!!! Those are all good signs! I'm excited for you! I'm sorry to hear that bluestars...hopefully next month will be better for you. As for me, I started spotting this afternoon for about 6 hours. I have no idea why and it was very surprising since I am one day to ovulation. Anyone else ever have this happen or know what it could be?? I'm very confused and a bit worried about it.

I have heard of ovulation bleeding. Maybe it could be that?

:dust: to both of you!!!


----------



## michelle8733

Thank you Empathetikfae, that would be great if that's all it is. I'm just a bit worried about it because I don't ever recall it happening before in the middle of my cycle like this. But this is also the first cycle we've been TTC'ing and BD'ing every day or every other day, so maybe that has something to do with it? I don't know. But hopefully it's a good sign and not bad. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Hello ladies! And welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have t been very active, just kinda getting things on track for weight loss and adjusting to days. It's surprisingly difficult to sleep at night especially alone. :(
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you BBw!! Oh and some :dust:
> 
> So, I've had the strangest thing happen, today when hubby and I bd'd there was some brown blood left behind and when I wiped. There wasn't any last night when we bd or during the day today. It wasn't any rougher then normal or anything like that. I'm 13DPO and 12 more days until the witch is suppose to show. I've also noticed a craving for red meat, and I'm not a big red meat fan, prefer chicken to steak any day normally. Lately been cravings steaks
> Ideas??

Thank You!! I really hope this is my month but trying not to get my hopes up too high


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies how are all of you & how are your cycles going? Afm im on cd15 decided to use the advance cb digital ovulation tests & dont know why i gave up opks because base on my blinking smuley today I have ben all of in bd timing. My cycle acts normal for months then when I give up opks it just switches so I will stick with the opks. Btw im tying the knot on the 18th


----------



## fisher girl

Congrats genesis. The thread has gone quiet now, ladies all quiet and its boring so now got my own buddy and we chat everyday so it's good. I really hope you have a brilliant day on your wedding ;-)


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af showed up


----------



## michelle8733

aww, so sorry to hear that BBWttc29. :dust: to you for your new cycle!!! I'm still in the middle of my TWW that seems to be going by sooo slow...


----------



## Frodi

Aw BBW sorry to hear that she showed up. 
And Congrats Gen on your wedding day, I just know you're going to be beautiful!


----------



## Empathetikfae

Awww, that sucks BBW!

Congrats gen on your upcoming wedding! So exciting!!

As for me, I am currently on cd19 and still waiting for a spike in my temps. I was hoping that the soy I took at the beginning would move my O date up, but no luck. :nope: Sad face. But, hopefully it's just around the corner. DH and i were BDing every other day and have recently switched to everyday. Hopefully ovulation happens soon. To tell you the truth, I am getting a little tired of BDing all the time. HAHAHAHA! I can't wait to take a break in the TWW. LOL!


----------



## genesismarie

Thnx ladies. I think my cycle is going all wonky cd 18 still no ovulation confirmed by opk I have ran out so me & soon to be hubby have decided just to baby dance often for rest of cycle


----------



## BBWttc29

Empathetikfae said:


> Awww, that sucks BBW!
> 
> Congrats gen on your upcoming wedding! So exciting!!
> 
> As for me, I am currently on cd19 and still waiting for a spike in my temps. I was hoping that the soy I took at the beginning would move my O date up, but no luck. :nope: Sad face. But, hopefully it's just around the corner. DH and i were BDing every other day and have recently switched to everyday. Hopefully ovulation happens soon. To tell you the truth, I am getting a little tired of BDing all the time. HAHAHAHA! I can't wait to take a break in the TWW. LOL!

Thanks I think I am going to try B complex since my LP is so short its usually about 9 days


----------



## Frodi

Hey Ladies!
Hope you all are enjoying your summer!!
It's been a while and I see that the thread has gone quiet. 
How are everyone's cycles going. 

Mine is still confusing me. BUT I am a week late :) I believe I'm having some symptoms but I'm trying really hard not to read too much into them. I think I've had some spotting this last week and I bought a new bra yesterday and bought the wrong size. I meant to buy a D cup but got a DD cup.... I put it on this morning and so it seems I'm busting out of it. Not sure if maybe it's the make of bra but WOW! haha
I'm planning on testing tonight but I don't have my hopes up. I have learned that a missed period also most likely means an extra amount of days added onto my already long cycle (51 days) 
We shall see. I'll be back! 
Hope all is doing well and I'm sending you all :dust: <3


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Hope you all are enjoying your summer!!
> It's been a while and I see that the thread has gone quiet.
> How are everyone's cycles going.
> 
> Mine is still confusing me. BUT I am a week late :) I believe I'm having some symptoms but I'm trying really hard not to read too much into them. I think I've had some spotting this last week and I bought a new bra yesterday and bought the wrong size. I meant to buy a D cup but got a DD cup.... I put it on this morning and so it seems I'm busting out of it. Not sure if maybe it's the make of bra but WOW! haha
> I'm planning on testing tonight but I don't have my hopes up. I have learned that a missed period also most likely means an extra amount of days added onto my already long cycle (51 days)
> We shall see. I'll be back!
> Hope all is doing well and I'm sending you all :dust: <3

I have my fingers crossed for you. I've been taking b complex to help with my LP. its usually only 9 days. I'm also taking evening primrose oil to help with my cervical mucus. Hoping it helps. Found out my dh has low testosterone. They gave him cream for that just waiting for the insurance company to approve it. We may not be able to try this cycle but definitely by the next one. I'm definitely ready for my BFP


----------



## starbaby2404

Our thread has gone a little dead ladies. What's goin on?? Hope all is well with everyone...I see the :witch: got most of us. Here's my story for this week. UUUGGHH!

So, I had another clomid check from my routine OBGYN. After 5 unsuccessful cycles of clomid and provera he has decided to refer me to a FS. The :witch: hasn't shown her face yet for this month, she isn't due until the 27th, so I'm not out yet. But my hopes are not high. While in the office, my routine OBGYN said that my DH has some "abnormalities" and that might be the problem. However, right after the SA was done on my husband he told me that his results were fine...motility was a little down, but he didn't see a reason as to why I wasn't/couldn't get pregnant:dohh:. So this has me totally confused and worried. Hoping that the FS can help us out. 

On another note, we did BD once this past fertile window, on the day that I got a (+) OPK and had good EWCM. And all it takes is once, right?! Like I said above, hopes aren't high. But it is a possibility.


----------



## BBWttc29

starbaby2404 said:


> Our thread has gone a little dead ladies. What's goin on?? Hope all is well with everyone...I see the :witch: got most of us. Here's my story for this week. UUUGGHH!
> 
> So, I had another clomid check from my routine OBGYN. After 5 unsuccessful cycles of clomid and provera he has decided to refer me to a FS. The :witch: hasn't shown her face yet for this month, she isn't due until the 27th, so I'm not out yet. But my hopes are not high. While in the office, my routine OBGYN said that my DH has some "abnormalities" and that might be the problem. However, right after the SA was done on my husband he told me that his results were fine...motility was a little down, but he didn't see a reason as to why I wasn't/couldn't get pregnant:dohh:. So this has me totally confused and worried. Hoping that the FS can help us out.
> 
> On another note, we did BD once this past fertile window, on the day that I got a (+) OPK and had good EWCM. And all it takes is once, right?! Like I said above, hopes aren't high. But it is a possibility.

Hopefully you guys will get some answers. I think we are out this cycle. Dh has low testosterone we just found out and are still waiting for the insurance company to approve his medication for that. I haven't ovulated yet. So we will see but I don't have high hope


----------



## starbaby2404

BBWttc29 said:


> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> Our thread has gone a little dead ladies. What's goin on?? Hope all is well with everyone...I see the :witch: got most of us. Here's my story for this week. UUUGGHH!
> 
> So, I had another clomid check from my routine OBGYN. After 5 unsuccessful cycles of clomid and provera he has decided to refer me to a FS. The :witch: hasn't shown her face yet for this month, she isn't due until the 27th, so I'm not out yet. But my hopes are not high. While in the office, my routine OBGYN said that my DH has some "abnormalities" and that might be the problem. However, right after the SA was done on my husband he told me that his results were fine...motility was a little down, but he didn't see a reason as to why I wasn't/couldn't get pregnant:dohh:. So this has me totally confused and worried. Hoping that the FS can help us out.
> 
> On another note, we did BD once this past fertile window, on the day that I got a (+) OPK and had good EWCM. And all it takes is once, right?! Like I said above, hopes aren't high. But it is a possibility.
> 
> Hopefully you guys will get some answers. I think we are out this cycle. Dh has low testosterone we just found out and are still waiting for the insurance company to approve his medication for that. I haven't ovulated yet. So we will see but I don't have high hopeClick to expand...

Hopeful for you! :hugs:

I don't know, this whole process is starting to get really tiring. We've been TTC since April 2012. I just want to give DH a child from his own blood line. He is so supportive and optimistic, when I am crushed and depressed. Sometimes I'd like to smack him. But I think that is all hormones...LMAO. Here I am crushed and sinking further and further into the abyss of depression, and he is like Dori from Finding Nemo. "just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"...Almost like it doesn't affect him negatively at all. I mean I guess thats a good thing....cause someone has to be strong for the both of us...but sometimes I'd like to know that it hurts him or concerns him that it isn't happening as well. Is it bad for me to say that??


----------



## BBWttc29

starbaby2404 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbaby2404 said:
> 
> 
> Our thread has gone a little dead ladies. What's goin on?? Hope all is well with everyone...I see the :witch: got most of us. Here's my story for this week. UUUGGHH!
> 
> So, I had another clomid check from my routine OBGYN. After 5 unsuccessful cycles of clomid and provera he has decided to refer me to a FS. The :witch: hasn't shown her face yet for this month, she isn't due until the 27th, so I'm not out yet. But my hopes are not high. While in the office, my routine OBGYN said that my DH has some "abnormalities" and that might be the problem. However, right after the SA was done on my husband he told me that his results were fine...motility was a little down, but he didn't see a reason as to why I wasn't/couldn't get pregnant:dohh:. So this has me totally confused and worried. Hoping that the FS can help us out.
> 
> On another note, we did BD once this past fertile window, on the day that I got a (+) OPK and had good EWCM. And all it takes is once, right?! Like I said above, hopes aren't high. But it is a possibility.
> 
> Hopefully you guys will get some answers. I think we are out this cycle. Dh has low testosterone we just found out and are still waiting for the insurance company to approve his medication for that. I haven't ovulated yet. So we will see but I don't have high hopeClick to expand...
> 
> Hopeful for you! :hugs:
> 
> I don't know, this whole process is starting to get really tiring. We've been TTC since April 2012. I just want to give DH a child from his own blood line. He is so supportive and optimistic, when I am crushed and depressed. Sometimes I'd like to smack him. But I think that is all hormones...LMAO. Here I am crushed and sinking further and further into the abyss of depression, and he is like Dori from Finding Nemo. "just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"...Almost like it doesn't affect him negatively at all. I mean I guess thats a good thing....cause someone has to be strong for the both of us...but sometimes I'd like to know that it hurts him or concerns him that it isn't happening as well. Is it bad for me to say that??Click to expand...

I understand how you feel. My husband never seems upset when af comes. I have times when it gets to me. He always says it will happen and it would be nice to see him upset. And ttc can be really hard


----------



## Frodi

Hi ladies! 
Sorry to hear about all your struggles star! That's is really a crappy thing to have to go through. My best friend is going through FS right now she has pcos and her body doesn't produce enough hormones to help with the babies growth so she has to get blood work done everyday. :( 
BBW you're never out until AF shows up! I know it's hard and stressful but we've gotta keep high hopes. It really does make life a little easier. That's for sure :) 

Well my update, AF is now 11 days late. On day 7 I took a cheapie amazon hpt and got a negative, was also in the evening. On the weekend I started noticing that my thighs and side of my calves have become very veiny. I've also noticed I have taken a not liking to green onions, which is strange since I LOVE green onions, and onions in general. 
I've also noticed for the last 2 morning I have been waking up Nauseous and yesterday it lasted all day. And starting last week I have had the poops on and off. :( 
Hoping to wait until Friday to test again but I am getting impatient now that I'm noticing different things then when I was actually looking for symptoms. 
But my fingers are crossed for that bfp and for all you ladies as well! 
:dust: to all!


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry to hear about all your struggles star! That's is really a crappy thing to have to go through. My best friend is going through FS right now she has pcos and her body doesn't produce enough hormones to help with the babies growth so she has to get blood work done everyday. :(
> BBW you're never out until AF shows up! I know it's hard and stressful but we've gotta keep high hopes. It really does make life a little easier. That's for sure :)
> 
> Well my update, AF is now 11 days late. On day 7 I took a cheapie amazon hpt and got a negative, was also in the evening. On the weekend I started noticing that my thighs and side of my calves have become very veiny. I've also noticed I have taken a not liking to green onions, which is strange since I LOVE green onions, and onions in general.
> I've also noticed for the last 2 morning I have been waking up Nauseous and yesterday it lasted all day. And starting last week I have had the poops on and off. :(
> Hoping to wait until Friday to test again but I am getting impatient now that I'm noticing different things then when I was actually looking for symptoms.
> But my fingers are crossed for that bfp and for all you ladies as well!
> :dust: to all!

Im crossing my fingers you get your bfp. I am pretty sure we wont get our BFP this cycle still waiting for dh to get his meds approved so we can see if that helps. So we were really unable to BD. I am hoping that within the next couple months we get our BFP


----------



## Frodi

I hope so too BBW! 

I'm trying very hard to not get my hopes up. I really want this bfp but I'm so nervous to test and get a bfn. This irregular period thing is absolutely the more depressing part of waiting. Ahhhh


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> I hope so too BBW!
> 
> I'm trying very hard to not get my hopes up. I really want this bfp but I'm so nervous to test and get a bfn. This irregular period thing is absolutely the more depressing part of waiting. Ahhhh

I bet. I was irregular when I had my cyst up until I lost weight. I really hope you get your BFP:dust:


----------



## starbaby2404

Frodi said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry to hear about all your struggles star! That's is really a crappy thing to have to go through. My best friend is going through FS right now she has pcos and her body doesn't produce enough hormones to help with the babies growth so she has to get blood work done everyday. :(
> BBW you're never out until AF shows up! I know it's hard and stressful but we've gotta keep high hopes. It really does make life a little easier. That's for sure :)
> 
> Well my update, AF is now 11 days late. On day 7 I took a cheapie amazon hpt and got a negative, was also in the evening. On the weekend I started noticing that my thighs and side of my calves have become very veiny. I've also noticed I have taken a not liking to green onions, which is strange since I LOVE green onions, and onions in general.
> I've also noticed for the last 2 morning I have been waking up Nauseous and yesterday it lasted all day. And starting last week I have had the poops on and off. :(
> Hoping to wait until Friday to test again but I am getting impatient now that I'm noticing different things then when I was actually looking for symptoms.
> But my fingers are crossed for that bfp and for all you ladies as well!
> :dust: to all!

Thanks Frodi! I hear you on the irregular cycle thing being the most annoying and depressing part of TTC. For the last few cycles my OBGYN has had to give me Provera to start my cycles. Now that he has referred me to the RE, I don't know if I should call him to get more provera, if I don't get a :bfp: this weekend. Or just go without and see what the RE wants to do...but that appt isn't until Aug 19th. I am soooo hoping that you get your :bfp: :dust::dust:to you and BBW!


----------



## Frodi

Hey ladies!!
So testing tomorrow morning instead of today, I wasn't able to make it to the store for today. I'm super nervous because I want this :bfp: so badly. 
I have taking notes everyday this past week because I am noticing things but I don't know if they are all in my head or not. I have been noticing veins. They seem to be all over my thighs, and on the sides of my calves. I have also noticed them more in my arms and chest and on my "love" handles moving towards my belly. But I don't see very many on the actual boob. 
I woke up again this morning nauseous. And I'm not entirely sure but I believe there are some new stretch marks on my breasts. 
 Since Wednesday though I started to notice that there was some brown "grainy" looking discharge on the toilet paper after using the washroom and at least one pee a day there is a brown clump in the toilet (sorry for tmi). I don't know what to think of this


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Hey ladies!!
> So testing tomorrow morning instead of today, I wasn't able to make it to the store for today. I'm super nervous because I want this :bfp: so badly.
> I have taking notes everyday this past week because I am noticing things but I don't know if they are all in my head or not. I have been noticing veins. They seem to be all over my thighs, and on the sides of my calves. I have also noticed them more in my arms and chest and on my "love" handles moving towards my belly. But I don't see very many on the actual boob.
> I woke up again this morning nauseous. And I'm not entirely sure but I believe there are some new stretch marks on my breasts.
> Since Wednesday though I started to notice that there was some brown "grainy" looking discharge on the toilet paper after using the washroom and at least one pee a day there is a brown clump in the toilet (sorry for tmi). I don't know what to think of this

Im excited for you :dust:


----------



## Empathetikfae

Crossing my fingers for you, Frodi!!!


----------



## starbaby2404

it was a big :bfn: for me this weekend....no AF yet...on day 32 of my cycle....think i'm just gonna wait for the appt with the RE. :dohh:


----------



## BBWttc29

Frodi said:


> Hey ladies!!
> So testing tomorrow morning instead of today, I wasn't able to make it to the store for today. I'm super nervous because I want this :bfp: so badly.
> I have taking notes everyday this past week because I am noticing things but I don't know if they are all in my head or not. I have been noticing veins. They seem to be all over my thighs, and on the sides of my calves. I have also noticed them more in my arms and chest and on my "love" handles moving towards my belly. But I don't see very many on the actual boob.
> I woke up again this morning nauseous. And I'm not entirely sure but I believe there are some new stretch marks on my breasts.
> Since Wednesday though I started to notice that there was some brown "grainy" looking discharge on the toilet paper after using the washroom and at least one pee a day there is a brown clump in the toilet (sorry for tmi). I don't know what to think of this

any news???


----------



## Frodi

I took 3 hpts and got all :bfn: :(
But af still isn't here making that 19 days late. 
BUT I believe I still am, there are so many symptoms that I can't shake and I don't think I am doing this to myself... LOL 
- nausea every morning and all day but worse in morning and evening.
- sore, tingling, itchy boobs. But haven't noticed if nips are darkening. 
- many pees. LOL 
- "spider veins" I have them everywhere, arms, shoulders, chest, thighs and calves. And I have them on the side of my stomach and heading towards my uterus, but I have a bit of a belly so I can't really see under it. I have never been able to see any veins so its strange for me. 
Could I could this to myself?? I dunno. 
Couldn't get in with the doctor today so have to try for tomorrow. 
Any luck to anyone else??


----------



## Frodi

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: star... BUT 
you're not out until the witch get shows her face! :)


----------



## starbaby2404

:wacko: the :witch: finally arrived...on day 46....on to see the RE on Monday....see what he's got to say I guess....hope all is well with you ladies...looks like the thread has gone dead.


----------

